# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou - (On at 12AM for the UK'ers)



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Raw preview, March 14, 2016: The Game sets his sights on Reigns*



> Triple H escaped with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, but as he walks into Pittsburgh with the ultimate prize, what message will he have for his WrestleMania opponent Roman Reigns? And how will Dean Ambrose respond to coming up short at WWE Roadblock?


*Road to WrestleMania now clear for Triple H*












> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Triple H managed to Pedigree Dean Ambrose and escape Toronto with the title, but now the path is clear: He's set for a championship showdown against Roman Reigns at WrestleMania. Despite Ambrose nearly pinning him — Ambrose's feet were under the ropes, causing the official to call off a would-be three-count — The Game can now fully turn his attention to The Big Dog eying his title.
> 
> Roman Reigns has been recuperating since Triple H shattered his nose on the Feb. 22 edition of Raw, and with Triple H defeating Reigns' best friend, what message will the champion have for his WrestleMania opponent?
> 
> And how will the defeated Lunatic Fringe respond after the heartbreaking defeat? Even though he lost, his performance surely has to boost his confidence leading into his No Holds Barred Street Fight against Brock Lesnar at The Show of Shows. But given Ambrose's unstable disposition, that isn't much consolation. What chaos will he cause after coming up short in another big match?


*Sins of the father*












> If you don’t think Shane McMahon is capable of holding his own against The Undertaker inside Hell in a Cell at WrestleMania, you might want to head to WWE Network and brush up on your Shane-O-Mac history. After all, The Show of Shows is just three weeks away — what are you waiting for?
> 
> Yet, Mr. McMahon might be Shane’s greater enemy in the lead-up to The Show of Shows as he continues waging psychological warfare on his progeny. Given that control of Raw and, in essence, the company will be at stake on The Grandest Stage of Them All, WWE’s Chairman will stop at nothing to emotionally attack Shane, last week callously and symbolically destroying a framed photo of himself and his son. Will WWE’s prodigal son be able to withstand his father’s cruel machinations as the most important battle of his life approaches?


*Will #KOMania become #WrestleZaynia?*












> Kevin Owens has lamented that he doesn’t yet have an Intercontinental Championship challenger for WrestleMania — or #KOMania, as he calls it — but he might have gotten one in a big way when Sami Zayn returned on Raw and attacked his deceitful former friend.
> 
> The one-time allies were set to square off in tag team action on SmackDown, with Zayn and Neville partnering against Owens and The Miz. However, when The Prizefigther was tagged in to face Zayn, he walked out on the match. Is the Intercontinental Champion afraid that his title reign is just one Helluva Kick away from coming to a close?


*There’s something about Lana*












> Lana has yet to reveal why she attacked Brie Bella twice in the past week or why she has taken such a malicious interest in the “Total Divas” star, but The Ravishing Russian has certainly picked an opportune time to make Brie’s life miserable.
> 
> As WrestleMania approaches, every competitor in WWE is looking to make an impact, and Lana has certainly been doing that in a major way — despite never having competed inside a WWE ring. How will Brie retaliate against her blonde aggressor, and how might this rivalry affect The Show of Shows? Expect more from these two Divas Monday night.


*Burn, baby, burn*












> As if there was any confusion that Y2AJ was no more after Chris Jericho attacked AJ Styles with three Codebreakers and stuffed the team’s newly released T-shirt down The Phenomenal One’s throat on Raw, Jericho officially burned that bridge — and a separate Y2AJ shirt — on SmackDown. Lambasting all those who cheered for Styles in lieu of celebrating Jericho’s many accomplishments during his 17-year WWE career, Y2J also seemed to sever his ties to the WWE Universe Thursday night.
> 
> With his actions last week, Jericho affirmed that he has a lot of unfinished business with The Phenomenal One. Does this mean that Styles vs. Jericho IV awaits? If so, when will it happen?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


*Who is next for The New Day?*












> King Barrett had Big E down for the count at WWE Roadblock. He and Sheamus were a mere three-count away from capturing the WWE Tag Team Championship from The New Day. But Xavier Woods distracted the referee, allowing Big E and Kofi Kingston to battle back into the match and retain the titles.
> 
> After the Roadblock match, Rusev and Alberto Del Rio tweeted that the numbers advantage stacked the odds in The New Day's favor. But the champions were not intimated, saying in a WWE.com exclusive that they're willing to take on any challenge. So what team is next in line for a title match?
> 
> The New Day has been rolling of late — especially after eating their Booty-O's — but can a new pair of challengers step up to the plate? Find out Monday on Raw, live on USA Network at 8/7 C.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Looking forward to this one.

Shane McMahon, The Undertaker AND Brock Lesnar all advertised so no excuses with the build up to Wrestlemania.

I must admit, after Jerichos recent antics, especially his Smackdown promo I am very much look forward to AJ Styles/Jericho at Wrestlemania. Jericho plays off some sort of jealous type who is jealous of a new superstar taking his time and spotlight away and just doesn't feel like his time is up. I mean the storyline SHOULDN'T work with AJ Styles being like 6 years younger then Jericho and coming up to his 40s but for some reason it does, maybe because AJ Styles has never worked in WWE but I know they will absolutely KILL it at Wrestlemania and maybe that's why I like it.

I'm hoping they BUILD Lesnar vs. Ambrose. Roadblock is over now so let's build actual matches that are on Wrestlemania. It just confuses me that the two of them are in a match at Wrestlemania and BOTH were in different feuds, you had Lesnar in a feud with the Wyatts and Ambrose in a feud with for the world title. Lets have an all out brawl between the two please and some Ambrose/Heyman mic work before hand to really put this over. Lesnar isn't booked next week but he is on the go home show in Brooklyn so make this one special.

Shane McMahon and Taker finally go face to face for the first time in YEARS. This should be brilliant. I want questions from Shane about WHY The Undertaker is even taking up the match and agreeing with Vince. Will we get some sort of tease that other superstars would get involved? Any other mention of the lockbox? From what I am aware, this is the last time these two are booked on Raw until Mania? Could be wrong and plans can change but they should be looking to go ALL out here and making us WANT to see this match. 

I imagine we're going to get some confirmed matches tonight for Wrestlemania too. I imagine The League of Nations are officially going to get their match at Wrestlemania, which still feels like a waste of the New Day but by then I imagine they will be fully fledged faces much to the crowds support. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn is likely to be booked too, interesting to see how they plan this out and I hope they build on their previous work and SHOW their history to those who aren't familiar with it. More divas build hopefully and lets give us something exciting for the US title please, Kalisto is more than capable of putting on a great show so put him against someone the crowd cares about and give us a potential MOTN contender. 

Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

So Shane/Taker and Brock are all on tomorrow then? :mark:

FFS WWE, don't fucking waste this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> So Shane/Taker and Brock are all on tomorrow then? :mark:
> 
> FFS WWE, don't fucking waste this.


Yeah, I think it's the only show all three of them are officially booked on between now and Wrestlemania.

It's the last Shane and Taker are booked on until Mania and Lesnar is scheduled to be at Brooklyn although I imagine they'll try get all of them on at Brooklyn because well.. it's Brooklyn!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

They have all their hands on deck this week (except for Reigns possibly). Hopefully they can continue the good momentum from last week.

My main question is now that Ambrose vs. HHH has come and past, and Lesnar will be on Raw this week doing something with Ambrose, where does that leave HHH if Reigns isn’t there. I mean, I’ve been fine with Reigns being off of TV to sell the injury. But keeping him out too long will be detrimental to the feud and match. Although at this point, I don’t really know what you do to get more people into this match.

We got Taker, Shane, and Vince this week so we have to get a segment with all 3, right? I mean, we at least have to get something with Shane and Taker. At this point, I’ve given up on WWE explaining why Taker would do Vince’s bidding for him. Lazy storytelling to me, but whatever. As long Taker and Shane talk for 10 minutes or so, we should get something good.

I do wonder what they do with Ambrose and Lesnar. They could just do the typical Lesnar beatdown. I expect an Ambrose promo talking about his loss and then moving onto Lesnar. I would what they did with Jeff Hardy back in 2009 in preparation for his Extreme Rules match at WM 25 vs. Matt Hardy. Have him do squash matches in no holds barred matches to showcase his hardcore ability. 

Jericho came off great as this jealous, hateful person on Smackdown and the image of him burning the Y2AJ shirt while chanting “AJ Styles” was great and something they will definitely use when they do the video package for these two. Looking forward to Styles response on Monday and seeing what kind of match they have at Mania.

I know the rumor is the IC title is that it will be defended in a multi man match. But this past week, since Zayn redebuted, the sole focus has been on Zayn and Owens and their history. Guys like Neville and Miz have gotten involved but they’ve made it clear the two people we are supposed to care about the most are Zayn and Owens. My hope is that they do some big match this week with all the contenders to determine the #1 contender where Zayn wins and we get a one on one match.

As far as the New Day goes, they’ve beaten about everybody now. Beat ½ of the League of Nations last night and will probably beat the other ½ on Raw. They beat The Usos, The Dudleyz, The Lucha Dragons. There’s no Enzo and Cass coming through the door. The only fresh, interesting matchup left is the The Wyatts. And I doubt that happens. Now, we also have Golden Truth, Social Outcasts, The Ascension, but I don’t think for a second these guys are getting a main spot at Mania. So more than likely, we get some kind of multi team match announced on Monday or the next week with The Dudleyz, Usos, and some other team.

As far Kalisto and Ryback goes, I’m intrigued. Ryback can have good matches, especially when he’s the heel and has a smaller opponent that can bump around for him. And that’s what Kalisto can do for Ryback. And as far as the women go, just keep doing what you’ve been doing which is just solidly building them up. The only real question mark left is the The Wyatts. All the stuff I just went through takes up about 8 matches at Mania. Where do The Wyatts fit in? I can’t see a good spot right now.

All in all, WWE has an opportunity to continue the good momentum of last week and build more matches for Mania.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Dean and Brock should totally go at it in a brawl tomorrow night on RAW. Taker and Shane should have a dire promo showdown and Taker needs to fully explain his motives. I also think they should atleast have Reigns do a promo via satellite.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> Yeah, I think it's the only show all three of them are officially booked on between now and Wrestlemania.
> 
> It's the last Shane and Taker are booked on until Mania and Lesnar is scheduled to be at Brooklyn although I imagine they'll try get all of them on at Brooklyn because well.. it's Brooklyn!


Taker and Shane are booke for March 28 go home show


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



JY57 said:


> Taker and Shane are booke for March 28 go home show


Thanks!

Brooklyn is going to be hot!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Shane and Taker both in the building.









WWE will have them both do their bit separately with no confrontation.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Nothing like that new thread smell, before the stench of malcontents, pessimism, & menustration fill the air.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

It might just be possible we ay get a fatal four way in the main event of WM for the WWE WHC. What if Dean's foot not being under the ropes gets used as an angle, and Dean wants another shot at the title and gets it by being put into the Roman and HHH match. This will get Brock involved cause he would want to get a shot at the title. I hope WWE goes for a 4 way at WM, the possibilities alone are worth it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Nothing like that new thread smell, before the stench of malcontents, pessimism, & menustration fill the air.


Yeah before the general IWC complains.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

That preview looks so lackluster for a Raw that is a few weeks from WM. People got their hopes up with Roadblock and were roundly disappointed. So, the next logical step is to get your hopes up about the next show. :lol

On a positive note; it can't possibly be any worse/boring than last week's Raw. So far, this Road to WM has been a complete failure. I can't even get into the Shane storyline anymore; let alone any of the other less appealing angles. Dean losing clean as a whistle with one pedigree completely killed him off; especially when he's in a "feud" with Brock freaking Lesnar. :lol

PS. Give us something half decent up to the biggest show of the year; and people won't complain.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Dean looked strong as an ox coming out of his los against HHH. He looks ready to take on Brock at WM.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



> _If you don’t think Shane McMahon is capable of holding his own against The Undertaker inside Hell in a Cell at WrestleMania, you might want to head to WWE Network and brush up on your Shane-O-Mac history_.


:lol WWE just stop. No amount of video packages in the world are going to convince me that Shane McMahon can hold his own against the fucking Undertaker. Every week that passes this match just becomes more of a joke. I swear if Shane gets even a minutes momentum in this thing it will be ridiculous. If he gets completely destroyed like he should then Taker will look like a dick. Who are we cheering for in this thing again? It's just stupid. 

Now we're in the wonderful situation of HHH fighting tooth and nail as champion, Ambrose putting in a fantastic effort and Reigns....where is Reigns again? Oh and yeah, can't wait for Wyatt to be completely ignored as Ambrose and Lesnar pick up again after ignoring that match for the past 3 weeks too. 

This RTWM hurts my brain too much. I don't think I'll be watching.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Starbuck said:


> :lol WWE just stop. No amount of video packages in the world are going to convince me that Shane McMahon can hold his own against the fucking Undertaker. Every week that passes this match just becomes more of a joke. I swear if Shane gets even a minutes momentum in this thing it will be ridiculous. If he gets completely destroyed like he should then Taker will look like a dick. Who are we cheering for in this thing again? It's just stupid.
> 
> Now we're in the wonderful situation of HHH fighting tooth and nail as champion, Ambrose putting in a fantastic effort and Reigns....where is Reigns again? Oh and yeah, can't wait for Wyatt to be completely ignored as Ambrose and Lesnar pick up again after ignoring that match for the past 3 weeks too.
> 
> This RTWM hurts my brain too much. I don't think I'll be watching.


Triple H looked like such a boss with the WWE title around his waist at Roadblock.:mark:


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Aw man, the fans expectations are way too high for this show.. You know what that means?.. Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Starbuck said:


> Who are we cheering for in this thing again? It's just stupid..


:hmm 

Said that exact thing last week. Shane has come in to take over and be the returning face/hero, which the crowd obviously now love and are fully behind. The Undertaker is, well, The Undertaker and is obviously universally loved and will get cheered anyway. I know it's Takers home state and all, but they should have either turned him heel or thought of a reason on why the fuck he's doing the bloody match.

So throughout the match and when Taker wins, is one supposed to boo? HHH/Shane would have made far more sense, but him and Reigns was well under way by the time Shane returned so it was too late for that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> Triple H looked like such a boss with the WWE title around his waist at Roadblock.:mark:


He makes everybody on the roster except Brock look like a manchild tbh. He wears that title like the GOAT he is. Some people are just born to be champs, ya know? 

:bosstrips



Brock said:


> :hmm
> 
> Said that exact thing last week. Shane has come in to take over and be the returning face/hero, which the crowd obviously now love and are fully behind. The Undertaker is, well, The Undertaker and is obviously universally loved and will get cheered anyway. I know it's Takers home state and all, but they should have either turned him heel or thought of a reason on why the fuck he's doing the bloody match.
> 
> So throughout the match and when Taker wins, is one supposed to boo? HHH/Shane would have made far more sense, but him and Reigns was well under way by the time Shane returned so it was too late for that.


It's such an exponentially stupid fucking match, I'm over it already. The thought of Shane getting any offense makes me lol. The thought of Taker selling for Shane makes me lol. The thought of them fighting inside HIAC makes me lol. The thought of Taker not even caring that he's IN the fucking match at all makes me lol. It's beyond stupid. HHH/Shane was staring them in the face but they're so dead set on crowning Reigns that we're left with this stupid cell match and a main event where he's going to get shit all over. Not good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> :hmm
> 
> Said that exact thing last week. Shane has come in to take over and be the returning face/hero, which the crowd obviously now love and are fully behind. The Undertaker is, well, The Undertaker and is obviously universally loved and will get cheered anyway. I know it's Takers home state and all, but they should have either turned him heel or thought of a reason on why the fuck he's doing the bloody match.
> 
> So throughout the match and when Taker wins, is one supposed to boo? HHH/Shane would have made far more sense, but him and Reigns was well under way by the time Shane returned so it was too late for that.


WWE writers are simpletons. Taker's motivation is basically, "This [destruction] is what I do. If Vince wants to people me in this match I will kill his boy." So it seems although Taker is technically representing Mr. McMahon, his character is not bother who has control of the company and he will show up to Mania to be the force of reckoning he thrives on being. I would have preferred if each McMahon had a representative that also had motivation to fight for the side their on but here we are.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

They could turn Taker heel tomorrow night. Just let him go off on the fans and tell them he doesn't owe them an explanation as to why he's accepting this match. Those of you want change you ain't gonna get it...like it or not Shane will rest...in...peaceumm. Or something. But that lazy company won't do it.

3 weeks in a row Roman is a no show. And I thought the nursery rhymes were sabotage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I just have a really bad feeling that Taker is losing at Mania and that is not a good thing at all. I don't like the idea of Taker losing again. If Austin is really "working out" for Mania then he might Stunner Taker and put Shane's arm over Taker.:no:

Shane/Taker is the true definition of Vince hitting the panic button. I don't mind the storyline but Taker isn't the right opponent for this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Clique said:


> WWE writers are simpletons. Taker's motivation is basically, "This [destruction] is what I do. If Vince wants to people me in this match I will kill his boy." So it seems although Taker is technically representing Mr. McMahon, his character is not bother who has control of the company and he will show up to Mania to be the force of reckoning he thrives on being. I would have preferred if each McMahon had a representative that also had motivation to fight for the side their on but here we are.


Yeah definitely, Taker's character couldn't give a fuck who has control of Raw or any of that nonsense, but I think fans should be given a better reason to care that what they've offered us so far tbh. I'd rather they just let him go full on ham heel, at least would make it more interesting.

Undertaker is the 'WrestleMania man' is doing the match to defend that if you will, regardless of the opponent or why he's doing it. That might work elsewhere, but for this storyline, something far more deep and substantial is required IMO.

It will all be even more pointless when Taker wins and Shane goes away again, unless they have actually got a plan post WM.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Taker could go over only for Shane post Mania still continue to antagonize Vince and trick him into another match. You know the more I think of this match and any possible outcome I just come up with a clusterfuck. This is a mindless stipulation filled nostalgia match with very little care in the writing. Wrestling doesn't have to be so deep but the logic here is boarding on insulting my intelligence. There's a lot of disbelief that must be thrown out the window to accept this as the insane hardcore match it'll end up as.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

There's really nobody for Shane to "recruit", but I had an idea where:

-Shane recruits someone to fight Taker for him at Mania. 
-They do a contract signing before Raw. 
-Taker beats Shane's represenative at Mania. 
-Vince comes out to brag the next night. 
-Shane comes out and reveals that during the contract signing, Taker actually signed on Shane's side of the contract. Shane's representative signed on Vince's side so that means Shane has control of WWE now since Taker won at Mania.

TNA level fuckery but I wouldn't mind it.:toomanykobes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Clique said:


> WWE writers are simpletons. Taker's motivation is basically, "This [destruction] is what I do. If Vince wants to people me in this match I will kill his boy." So it seems although Taker is technically representing Mr. McMahon, his character is not bother who has control of the company and he will show up to Mania to be the force of reckoning he thrives on being. I would have preferred if each McMahon had a representative that also had motivation to fight for the side their on but here we are.


Sup Clique? 



Headliner said:


> I just have a really bad feeling that Taker is losing at Mania and that is not a good thing at all. I don't like the idea of Taker losing again. If Austin is really "working out" for Mania then he might Stunner Taker and put Shane's arm over Taker.:no:
> 
> Shane/Taker is the true definition of Vince hitting the panic button. I don't mind the storyline but Taker isn't the right opponent for this.


I don't mind Taker losing again but to Shane McMahon? :lmao I seriously don't think all the people losing their shit over this have actually said that part out loud. Even through interference Shane holding a WM vistory over Taker _inside _HIAC is so beyond fucking dumb I don't even have the words. It pisses on Taker and everybody who has ever fought him at Mania in the last decade.



Brock said:


> Yeah definitely, Taker's character couldn't give a fuck who has control of Raw or any of that nonsense, but I think fans should be given a better reason to care that what they've offered us so far tbh. I'd rather they just let him go full on ham heel, at least would make it more interesting.
> 
> Undertaker is the 'WrestleMania man' is doing the match to defend that if you will, regardless of the opponent or why he's doing it. That might work elsewhere, but for this storyline, something far more deep and substantial is required IMO.
> 
> It will all be even more pointless when Taker wins and Shane goes away again, unless they have actually got a plan post WM.


Would it really be that difficult for them to give Taker a promo explaining that he's doing it to defend 'the company' or something along those lines? That's it. Yes, it sucks but at least its something compared to the nothing reason we have now. This McMahon storyline should be so complex and layered, The Undertaker is one of the best WWE characters of all time and this is the shit they're serving. It really is infuriating. Just think of how legit a Shane vs. HHH program would have been? There's so much shit they could say to each other that would blur the lines. It would have been gold. 

Control of the Company
Shane vs. HHH

WWE Title
Lesnar(c) vs. Ambrose

HIAC if they must
Taker vs. Roman(heel)

10x better than the shit they're giving us and it actually makes fucking sense. 

The reason I'm getting so mad over this Mania is because I'm going. I have actually put down money on this bullshit and it's fucking infuriating that they can't even tell me why Undertaker wants to be in this match. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

:lol I like that idea Headliner. That's not only TNA/WCW/modern WWE fuckery, it's something you'd see in an over-the-top soap opera storyline. Mania would have been so much better with healthy Cena and Rollins. They could have done Shield triple threat for the title, Cena/Taker, and HHH/Shane for control of the company. Oh well.

Hey @Starbuck


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I don't want to jump in and blame the Roman push, but.

Erm.........It's valid in respect to some of what we're talking about here, no?

Saying that, was Shane coming back even in their thoughts before Cena got injured.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

If these guys waste a WM spot for Lana/Brie...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Clique said:


> Hey @Starbuck




Vince should help Shane win through mega swerves and then they both come out and help Roman turning both Shane and Roman heel and creating a Roman led McMahon stable because let's face it, that's the perception of Reigns so they may as well run with it. This will also turn HHH face because again, they may as well run with it since it's already happening. But Shane/Roman put a beating on him and he's written off TV until Summerslam. 

Come Summerslam they run an NXT invasion angle with the return of...Seth Rollins! Rollins is HHH's man to take on Reigns for the title and we get:

WWE Title - Reigns(c) vs. Rollins
Control of Everything - Shane w/Vince vs. HHH w/Steph
NXT vs. WWE tag match

Fill out the rest with NXT guys vs WWE guys. Similar to the Invasion PPV I guess.

That would be something way less predictable than Reigns vs. Strowman. 

Or Shane wins, HHH retains and we get Shane putting HHH through the ringer every week as champion but then that makes Shane a dick and HHH the victim so probably not. 

Basically there are a million ways they can do something interesting, different and unpredictable but I have no doubt in my mind that we'll be getting Reigns vs. Strowman by May. Yay.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

*I am excited for this. I have been to many wrestling shows including WWE but never to an actual RAW, and Taker and Shane are gonna be there so that is awesome. I wanna see Zack Ryder on SUPERSTARS baby!!!

More developments in the divas angle and Tag Titles will be good as will Zayn/Owens. I want Y2J/AJ to be added to that match if anything somehow making it a 4-Way for the IC title at WrestleMania rather than Jericho vs Styles III. 

Can't wait to boo Ryback and Roman Reigns

I hope they add a special referee to the HIAC or just something straight awesome between Taker and Shane goes down. Literally saved a ton of cash for merch too lol *


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

In before people are heavily disappointed with Shane and Taker segment and wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

In before the fuckery


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Can't wait!


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wasn't Mick Foley rumoured to appear on this show aswell?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Are New Day faces now!? BOO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709079490337619969


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Not even trying to be one of those fans but I really think Jericho should and needs to retire as a wrestler during/after this heel run. It would really be the best thing he could do for his career before he really ends up tarnishing it. He's still got heel Jericho down great after just watching his Smackdown promo. He needs to go full throttle fuckin' crazy only to eventually get taken down and out by the younger talent. I think A.J. could even be a great candidate to retire him but however it happens it should really be soon. The story is there if you go back to his last major heel run, only now Jericho is the older washed up talent trying to part time his way back into the business and take the spotlight away from the younger talent.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709079490337619969


That could end up being a good match, see New Day retaining. Maybe they might do a 4 vs 3 handicap match at WM for the tag team titles with LON vs. ND.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Hopefully we get an update on the recipe to hhh's victory brownies


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> I just have a really bad feeling that Taker is losing at Mania and that is not a good thing at all. I don't like the idea of Taker losing again. If Austin is really "working out" for Mania then he might Stunner Taker and put Shane's arm over Taker.:no:
> 
> Shane/Taker is the true definition of Vince hitting the panic button. I don't mind the storyline but Taker isn't the right opponent for this.


Meh, I don't think Taker losing is _that_ big a deal at this point. There's no streak anymore and it's going to likely be run-ins galore in this match, so Shane's very likely not winning clean. Now if the Streak was still intact, yeah, that'd be real bad if Shane won. The thought of the shitstorm that would occur if Shane was the one who ended the streak. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

*Rusev and Del Rio would be some awesome champs I think. But New Day are riding into Mania is champs for sure which is not booty.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Chrome said:


> Meh, I don't think Taker losing is _that_ big a deal at this point. There's no streak anymore and it's going to likely be run-ins galore in this match, so Shane's very likely not winning clean. Now if the Streak was still intact, yeah, that'd be real bad if Shane won. The thought of the shitstorm that would occur if Shane was the one who ended the streak. :lol


Yeah Taker's streak is gone so him losing at WM is no big deal, especially if he doesn't loses clean. Shane could get help from SCSA to beat Taker inside HIAC. Shane winning could shake things up and make WWE programming interesting with him having power and control storyline wise.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

'Brock Lesnar and now Shane McMahon have a victory a piece in Hell In A Cell matches against The Undertaker.'

Even reading that it just wouldn't sit right tbh. Even with a fucking shitload of fuckery, I don't think I'd get my head around it, unless it really does lead to big things for everybody involved post WM.

With it being in a HIAC, they have to have something planned for how to not only structure the match, but also the finish. The stip itself is as intriguing as the match.

Nah, Shane just isn't winning. IMO. I'm still very intrigued on how the match will pan out though, I just hope it's good and we get something out of it.

I guess we should just enjoy this shit rather than try and overcomplicate it.  I just wish WWE wouldn't insult our intelligence with how they are building to it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> 'Brock Lesnar and now Shane McMahon have a victory a piece in Hell In A Cell matches against The Undertaker.'
> 
> Even reading that it just wouldn't sit right tbh. Even with a fucking shitload of fuckery, I don't think I'd get my head around it, unless it really does lead to big things for everybody involved post WM.
> 
> ...


*

*

That is the best we can do right now. I think the show will be good despite the poor build up for it. I think the majority of the matches will have quality results to them. We still do not know what we will be getting from promos segments and entrances. so it could still end up a memorable show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> 'Brock Lesnar and now Shane McMahon have a victory a piece in Hell In A Cell matches against The Undertaker.'
> 
> Even reading that it just wouldn't sit right tbh. Even with a fucking shitload of fuckery, I don't think I'd get my head around it, unless it really does lead to big things for everybody involved post WM.
> 
> ...


Eh, I still think Shane’s winning. There a million different things they can do and million different people can run into this match to cause a clusterfuck. Taker will lose. It won’t be clean. But he will lose. 

I see a scenario where Shane crawls away with a victory while someone screws Taker and that leads to later match between Taker and whoever that person is. Again I think there will be a bunch of run ins. I expect a Mean Streat Posse appearance for crying out loud, just to see them get their asses kicked, lol. But someone will make all the difference and cost Taker the match. That’s my prediction as of now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



TD Stinger said:


> Eh, I still think Shane’s winning. There a million different things they can do and million different people can run into this match to cause a clusterfuck. Taker will lose. It won’t be clean. But he will lose.
> 
> I see a scenario where Shane crawls away with a victory while someone screws Taker and that leads to later match between Taker and whoever that person is. Again I think there will be a bunch of run ins. I expect a Mean Streat Posse appearance for crying out loud, just to see them get their asses kicked, lol. But someone will make all the difference and cost Taker the match. That’s my prediction as of now.


Yeah as I said, IF Taker were to lose, it'll have to be in a way that sets up a future angle for him too tbh, as you say, with whomever screws him over I guess. It's why it can't really be Stone Cold, as there will be no chance of revenge.


----------



## kakarotlee33 (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Roman stinks ! LoL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> Yeah as I said, IF Taker were to lose, it'll have to be in a way that sets up a future angle for him too tbh, as you say, with whomever screws him over I guess. It's why it can't really be Stone Cold, as there will be no chance of revenge.


Well, I wasn’t thinking of someone like Austin. I was thinking more on the lines of Cena, Sting if he can ever wrestle again, maybe a debuting Balor Club. I mean some people will think I’m crazy with the fucking Balor Club but did anyone think Shane was coming back? No. So who knows but that’s what I see happening. 

If they have Shane beat Taker clean, even after some crazy bump, then that will be straight up bullshit and I don’t even think WWE would be that stupid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Shane taking a sick bump AND winning would be what is best for business, especially if he sticks around after WM. Taker winning helps nobody. He wrestles once a year.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Guys you seem to be forgetting something. WWE called upon Shane because Cena is hurt. Despite the storyline he's only here to act as an opponent for Taker, there isn't going to be some big win and "drastic change" to the WWE as some are hoping for. That's you buying into the storyline, lol. 

Taker will win.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> There's really nobody for Shane to "recruit", but I had an idea where:
> 
> -Shane recruits someone to fight Taker for him at Mania.
> -They do a contract signing before Raw.
> ...


A better idea would be Shane gives Vince this.










After Vince's looks confused Shane announces 'Here is the key to that safe and everything in IT but seeing as I can't get anything in it with it just being a key and made of solid metal, it's just a key. Oh BTW I have bought a new safe which that key doesn't fit, do you want the old safe?'


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Randy Lahey said:


> Taker winning helps nobody. He wrestles once a year.


I think he appearead more times than Brock in 2015.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Really looking forward to raw. Thoroughly enjoyed last weeks raw.
God i hope something cool happens. Dont fudge it up WWE!!! And stop playing it so safe.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



TKOW said:


> Guys you seem to be forgetting something. WWE called upon Shane because Cena is hurt. Despite the storyline he's only here to act as an opponent for Taker, there isn't going to be some big win and "drastic change" to the WWE as some are hoping for. That's you buying into the storyline, lol.
> 
> Taker will win.


There's going to be a change after Mania all right.. More people changing the channel away from USA at 8pm on Monday nights and Shane changing flights on his way home..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Taker will turn against Mr McMahon in the match. idk how that would lead to Shane McMahon winning, but expect a lot of fuckery I guess.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



TKOW said:


> Guys you seem to be forgetting something. WWE called upon Shane because Cena is hurt. Despite the storyline he's only here to act as an opponent for Taker, there isn't going to be some big win and "drastic change" to the WWE as some are hoping for. That's you buying into the storyline, lol.
> 
> Taker will win.


So you think that Shane McMahon agreed to come back to WWE TV after a seven year absence for a three week run that culminates in him losing at WM, therefore prolonging the run of 'The Authority'?

I can't buy into that. Shane doesn't need a paycheck and it makes absolutely no sense to float the idea of change to the audience who welcome it with open arms, only to shoot the idea down in flames at Mania and then continue to use HHH and Stephanie as the authority figures that no one wants anymore. 

There is simply no way they don't plan on using Shane post WM after the reaction he got on his return. 

If WWE want to completely tank their ratings and watch as their audience turns off in their droves then they will continue with HHH and Stephanie as the Authority figures on Raw and Roman Reigns will be the face of WWE as a babyface champion. 

If this happens they are committing business suicide. As dumb as they are at times, I can't see this happening.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Marrakesh said:


> So you think that Shane McMahon agreed to come back to WWE TV after a seven year absence for a three week run that culminates in him losing at WM, therefore prolonging the run of 'The Authority'?
> 
> I can't buy into that. Shane doesn't need a paycheck and it makes absolutely no sense to float the idea of change to the audience who welcome it with open arms, only to shoot the idea down in flames at Mania and then continue to use HHH and Stephanie as the authority figures that no one wants anymore.
> 
> ...


How long have you been a fan of WWE? :side:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I dont see Shane losing either. It's simply because there's no streak so Taker winning at Mania doesn't really matter right now. Also they really gotta breathe some fresh air into the product. Authority has ran it's course. 

Gotta remember in the end that it's just a storyline and even if Shane did win, how much things would change? Probably not much.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



TKOW said:


> How long have you been a fan of WWE? :side:


I get what you're saying and I often expect the worst too. That being said, business really is in a serious lull right now and I'd be amazed if they weren't planning on at least trying to rejuvenate Raw post Wrestlemania. 

If they don't bother, then I guess it's just another occasion were I've applied logic to WWE when I should know better :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> TKOW said:
> 
> 
> > Guys you seem to be forgetting something. WWE called upon Shane because Cena is hurt. Despite the storyline he's only here to act as an opponent for Taker, there isn't going to be some big win and "drastic change" to the WWE as some are hoping for. That's you buying into the storyline, lol.
> ...


They will keep steph and hhh on air, roman is their invincible goody goody good guy, absofuckinglutely will they do that.

Theyre so clueless, i bet they think that having shane lose, reigns wm moment and the fallout from that, along with new call ups will keep fans invested going forward


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Can't be bothered tonight. It's all just so shit I might just watch Mania only.

I can't waste anymore of my life on this trash.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

WWE could do a last minute swerve. Roman beats HHH at WM to become WWE WHC again for the 3rd time in the co main event. In the main event Roman comes out to what looks like him ready to help defend Shane against the Authority in his match against Taker(The Authority should be at ringside for the entire match). Have Reigns turn on Shane and aid Taker in winning the match, and it would be established that Reigns has joined the Authority and is their ''guy'' now. The next night on RAW could be the explanation on why Roman did what he did.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



TKOW said:


> Guys you seem to be forgetting something. WWE called upon Shane because Cena is hurt. Despite the storyline he's only here to act as an opponent for Taker, there isn't going to be some big win and "drastic change" to the WWE as some are hoping for. That's you buying into the storyline, lol.
> 
> Taker will win.


Well, I think you're right.



> While this is not necessarily a spoiler, it’s worth noting that Vince McMahon, Stephanie McMahon, and Triple H are advertised for several upcoming RAW tapings after WWE’s biggest show of the year. *Additionally, Shane McMahon is not listed for any shows after Mania.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I have no doubt that Shane McMahon will be on the post Mania Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

The question is will Shane be on Raw months following WM? Hope so, but I doubt it as of right now. We shall see.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Its funny, this is the state I'd imagine Vince is in when he comes up and approves most of this shit.

It would be fucking both hilarious and pathetic when they have Shane/Taker/Vince and Lesnar all supposedly on the same show.......and they still fuck it up.

Guess one will see.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I just had a 'booking' moment as I tend to do after WWEs fuckery.

Imagine if they had Ambrose win the belt on Saturday night and then brought it all up on Raw with HHH stripping Ambrose of the belt after bringing up the whole foot under the rope fiasco. I think that would have been a MUCH better way of booking things. It gets Ambrose over, the crowd reaction when we all thought he won was great and it would have been nice to gauge the sort of reactions when Ambrose comes out with the belt (before HHH strips him) to see what the fans think of it all. You have Ambrose go OVER HHH in a match but then you get HHH over as a heel by stripping Ambrose of the belt and not giving him another chance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> I just had a 'booking' moment as I tend to do after WWEs fuckery.
> 
> Imagine if they had Ambrose win the belt on Saturday night and then brought it all up on Raw with HHH stripping Ambrose of the belt after bringing up the whole foot under the rope fiasco. I think that would have been a MUCH better way of booking things. It gets Ambrose over, the crowd reaction when we all thought he won was great and it would have been nice to gauge the sort of reactions when Ambrose comes out with the belt (before HHH strips him) to see what the fans think of it all. You have Ambrose go OVER HHH in a match but then you get HHH over as a heel by stripping Ambrose of the belt and not giving him another chance.


That would've been nice and would've worked very well... but this is WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> I just had a 'booking' moment as I tend to do after WWEs fuckery.
> 
> Imagine if they had Ambrose win the belt on Saturday night and then brought it all up on Raw with HHH stripping Ambrose of the belt after bringing up the whole foot under the rope fiasco. I think that would have been a MUCH better way of booking things. It gets Ambrose over, the crowd reaction when we all thought he won was great and it would have been nice to gauge the sort of reactions when Ambrose comes out with the belt (before HHH strips him) to see what the fans think of it all. You have Ambrose go OVER HHH in a match but then you get HHH over as a heel by stripping Ambrose of the belt and not giving him another chance.


This is a good idea and presents a few different avenues to go down story wise. It pops a rating for tonight too because a lot of people will be tuning in for the fallout. 

How would Lesnar react to HHH stripping Ambrose when he is scheduled to face him at Mania? 

How would Ambrose deal with it? Ultimately you could just create a real sense of chaos between HHH, Lesnar and Ambrose this week and then escalate that even further with Reigns when he returns next week. 

The problem though is that it would inevitably lead to the two matches having to be combined into a fatal four way. 

I say problem, but to me, it would work absolutely fine at this stage but WWE would have no intention of doing it. 

Their inability to get creative with their big matches really hurts the quality of the shows. It's just far too fucking predictable. 

Anyways, I like your idea as a plot device to spice up both feuds and combine them into one huge match for Mania. 

It would allow for AJ Styles vs Jericho to become the third high profile match (and it deserves to be given it's had the best story and build up) and it would mean that they could gimmick it up and do a street fight with the Ambrose/Lesnar match shelved.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Marrakesh said:


> This is a good idea and presents a few different avenues to go down story wise. It pops a rating for tonight too because a lot of people will be tuning in for the fallout.
> 
> How would Lesnar react to HHH stripping Ambrose when he is scheduled to face him at Mania?
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, it adds unpredictability and that is what it is missing from the WWE. Especially when we are going into Wrestlemania season. You'd have Heyman preaching and probably show footage that Ambrose's foot wasn't actually under the rope (as it wasn't).

Maybe they give Ambrose/HHH a title match THAT night on Raw. Which leads to somehow HHH retaining to settle that it won't be a fatal four way at Wrestlemania, maybe Wyatt costs Ambrose the match for whatever reason.

Either way, I think it was an opportunity lost.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> That would've been nice and would've worked very well... but this is WWE we're talking about.


Yeah true. They're very lazy and something like this doesn't take a lot of work. I mean I had only thought of it and I'm a fan ffs.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Shane
Vince
Taker
Bryan
return of Reigns :lmao
Foley
HHH
Lesnar

all on one show?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



DoubtGin said:


> Shane
> Vince
> Taker
> Bryan
> ...


I don't think Reigns is scheduled to return until next week is he?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



DoubtGin said:


> Shane
> Vince
> Taker
> Bryan
> ...


Is Reigns now scheduled to return? I thought it was reported that he wouldn't be back until next week. 

I can't see any way that his reaction isn't really negative.

Has he done ANYTHING of note since dropping the title at the Royal Rumble? :ti 

Ambrose has been the top guy now for nearly two months while Reigns has taken a backseat. A top guy who gets the shit kicked out of him fairly often :lol but he's been doing all the fucking work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

If Angle was able to work something out with WWE and show up tonight in his hometown that would be huge. But we know this isn't happening.

:sad:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> I don't think Reigns is scheduled to return until next week is he?





Marrakesh said:


> Is Reigns now scheduled to return? I thought it was reported that he wouldn't be back until next week.
> 
> I can't see any way that his reaction isn't really negative.


From NODQ.com:



> In addition to Mick Foley and Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns is another name reported to be in Pittsburgh, the site of tonight's episode of RAW. According to PWInsider.com, Reigns is scheduled to make his return to WWE television on tonight's show.
> 
> Reigns has been off television for several weeks while recovering from what is believed to be legitimate nasal surgery. The angle with Triple H beating down Reigns, which was unrelated to the surgery, was done so Reigns could be written off television.
> 
> Tonight is expected to be a stacked RAW with Undertaker, Shane McMahon, and Brock Lesnar all scheduled for the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> If Angle was able to work something out with WWE and show up tonight in his hometown that would be huge. But we know this isn't happening.
> 
> :sad:


Apparently he and Triple H spoke the other week when NXT was at the Arnold Classics. I doubt it means anything but my god I just want to hear that theme one last time!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> Apparently he and Triple H spoke the other week when NXT was at the Arnold Classics. I doubt it means anything but my god I just want to hear that theme one last time!


I think WWE's hesitation is they don't think Angle can pass WWE's test to get cleared and they don't want Angle's health issues on their hands.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> I think WWE's hesitation is they don't think Angle can pass WWE's test to get cleared and they don't want Angle's health issues on their hands.


Shouldn't affect a one time appearance like tonight though should it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

I think they are saving Reigns return for next week in Philly, b/c he got cheered last time there so Vince thinks it will happen again :draper2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Erik. said:


> Shouldn't affect a one time appearance like tonight though should it?


WWE wouldn't waste a one time appearance if he wasn't going to wrestle at Mania or in the future. They would want more out of it than just a big pop.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Headliner said:


> WWE wouldn't waste a one time appearance if he wasn't going to wrestle at Mania or in the future. They would want more out of it than just a big pop.


Gauge the reaction and decide from there?

Potential manager of Gable and Jordan down in NXT - not that they necessarily need a manager but would be pretty cool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

Angle is too big a name to just test the waters with the crowd now tbh. He deserves a big, planned return with some planning and substance behind it IMO. If they bring him back to wrestle that is.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

If WWE gonna have Angle return make his return around the summer. Give him a big match at the SS ppv.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

:jbl "_Ha...Ha....MAGGLE, were on the road to RE-MATCH-A-MANIA.....MAGGLE....where win's matter MORE, tonight were going to see The New Day battle the stable they beat just two nights ago but TWO different members MAGGLE_."

:cole "_VINTAGE DOUBLE W, DOUBLE W, E John but let's not forget this is the road to REIGNS-A-MANIA and tonight Roman will once again NOT be joining us but don't worry the universe will POP the moment he comes back next week or the week after, heck we could even keep him off TV til REIGNS-A-MANIA just to keep the boo's.....I mean to keep the universe voices intact because the POP for Roman's return will be EXPLOSIVE._"

ther balck guy NOT named the Coach "_Yeah fellas I'm so excited to be apart of the BIGGEST Wrestle......._"

:cole "_Alright we wish Bryon the best in his future endeavors_."

"_But I only said WRESTLING once_"

:jbl "_Hahaha, don't worry Bryon for only 9.99 you can watch the biggest REIGNS-A-MANIA in history MAGGLE, 9.99 MAGGLE_"

:vince8 "_Now get John, Bryan, Shawn and Flair ready for the REIGNS-A-MANIA legends table were there ALL gonna put Roman over STRONG, yeah and make sure Jericho vs. Styles number 13 is ready to go as well. Biggest show of the year, right Paul?_"

:trips7

Friends Don't Let Friends watch RAW sober, #A-C-P #MondayNightBORE #REIGNS-A-MANIA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*

For the UK'ers;

*Raw is on at 12AM tonight don't forget*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> For the UK'ers;
> 
> *Raw is on at 12AM tonight don't forget*


Geez that is late.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Rocketmansid said:


> Geez that is late.


It's usually 1AM. 

Just the world time zone's.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/14 - Oh Roman, Where Art Thou*



Brock said:


> For the UK'ers;
> 
> *Raw is on at 12AM tonight don't forget*


Thanks for heads up. I might watch this. At least the first hour anyways, I'll see if it can hold my attention.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Foley and Bryan will be amazing pops but imagine the pop for Kurt Angle in his hometown? Its already a stacked fucking show and I am being greedy but shit I want to be able to say I was in a Pittsburgh crowd for the return of Angle dammit. Odds of him coming back prob are not good but it could be a swerve where everyone assumes Foley will be named special referee for the cell but actually Angle is.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Foley could just be on RAW tonight to plug something he is doing on television and also hype up a storyline from WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle isn't going to be on Raw tonight because it's in Pitt. :lol Doubt he ever comes back with H around, unless it's a HOF induction; and even that is nowhere near a guarantee.

Only interesting thing tonight is Shane on with Taker. Look forward to how they botch that angle tonight. :mark:

Everything else would be fine for the building of a B PPV; not WM. Sad, really.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> If WWE gonna have Angle return make his return around the summer. Give him a big match at the SS ppv.


Angle s a Wrestling Legend ..he Deserves to bow out gracefully at the grandest stage imo.
Wrestlemania 33 IF Not 32.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I won't lie. I think I am looking forward to Raw tonight. It's the hope that kills you, I know.

But in a 3 hour Raw, with less than 3 weeks to go until Wrestlemania surely even the WWE can't fuck tonight up?

- Shane McMahon/Vince McMahon/The Undertaker build.
- Back on track with Lesnar/Ambrose.
- Any mention that Ambrose leg WASN'T under the rope?
- Reigns is back, do we get bumbling idiot on the mic or shut up and be a badass taking out HHH?
- Why is Foley in the building?
- Owens/Zayn build? Do we discuss their history and show the crowd what Zayn is about?
- New Day are getting more and more over as a face group, time to book them like one consistently. 
- What are the other matches for Mania? Do we get more with Kalisto tonight, who's he going up against for his belt?
- What are the Wyatts going to be doing? Discuss Lesnar? Why do they want Lesnar?

Less filler please. ALL that above should be enough for a 3 hour show.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i still think that Taker forgot his lines last time he was on raw and thats the reason his segment with vince sucked.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Curious to see the direction they take with New Day. It has to be Enzo and Cass, right? Maybe some kind of Wrestlemania Open Challenge? After losing on Saturday night, Enzo and Cass have now been passed by American Alpha in the title hunt, so it appears to be time for them to make the jump. As far as the main roster goes, New Day have disposed of seemingly every team. There really are no fresh matchups. It appears as though Usos/Dudleys are entangled at the moment, so who does that leave?

IMO it's either Enzo/Cass, perhaps a debuting Anderson/Gallows, or maybe the return of a tag team from the past? No idea who that would be though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Curious to see the direction they take with New Day. It has to be Enzo and Cass, right? Maybe some kind of Wrestlemania Open Challenge? After losing on Saturday night, Enzo and Cass have now been passed by American Alpha in the title hunt, so it appears to be time for them to make the jump. As far as the main roster goes, New Day have disposed of seemingly every team. There really are no fresh matchups. It appears as though Usos/Dudleys are entangled at the moment, so who does that leave?
> 
> IMO it's either Enzo/Cass, perhaps a debuting Anderson/Gallows, or maybe the return of a tag team from the past? No idea who that would be though.


I thought it would be Enzo/Cass and I think the face vs. face format would work between the two groups. New Day are almost CERTAINLY turning face. The promos between each and every one of them would be gold but I don't think they'd push Enzo & Cass straight to the top of the tag division considering they can't even win the NXT titles.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> If WWE gonna have Angle return make his return around the summer. Give him a big match at the SS ppv.





Continuum said:


> i still think that Taker forgot his lines last time he was on raw and thats the reason his segment with vince sucked.


yeah and he jumped straight to the last sentence i felt ..
hope he delivers a proper promo face to face with shane tonight


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I thought it would be Enzo/Cass and I think the face vs. face format would work between the two groups. New Day are almost CERTAINLY turning face. The promos between each and every one of them would be gold but I don't think they'd push Enzo & Cass straight to the top of the tag division considering they can't even win the NXT titles.


I don't necessarily think they would have to win, but a debut at Mania would be a pretty sick pop and I'm confident that they can put on a quality match. The match with Dash and Dawson was fantastic.

Perhaps you could have New Day go over, feud with the Dudleys for a bit in that tweener role after, then maybe even give GoldenTruth a shot - all the while building Enzo and Cass up as legitimate contenders. By that time you might just have American Alpha and The Revival on or near the main roster as well. Plus Anderson/Gallows, if they decide to keep them together.

The Tag Division is so close to being great. It's pretty exciting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> I don't necessarily think they would have to win, but a debut at Mania would be a pretty sick pop and I'm confident that they can put on a quality match. The match with Dash and Dawson was fantastic.
> 
> Perhaps you could have New Day go over, feud with the Dudleys for a bit in that tweener role after, then maybe even give GoldenTruth a shot - all the while building Enzo and Cass up as legitimate contenders. By that time you might just have American Alpha and The Revival on or near the main roster as well. Plus Anderson/Gallows, if they decide to keep them together.
> 
> The Tag Division is so close to being great. It's pretty exciting.


They have the roster and teams to make it a real exciting division. I really miss proper tag team wrestling where the heels get the heat and then the face makes that huge pop and comeback at the end.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Erik. said:


> They have the roster and teams to make it a real exciting division. I really miss proper tag team wrestling where the heels get the heat and then the face makes that huge pop and comeback at the end.


That should exactly describe what that Revival vs AA match should be at Takeover: Dallas. The two best tag teams in the company, IMO. As stacked as that card appears to be, that might be the match that I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> That should exactly describe what that Revival vs AA match should be at Takeover: Dallas. The two best tag teams in the company, IMO. As stacked as that card appears to be, that might be the match that I'm looking forward to the most.


Thanks for the spoiler :frown2:

Anyway, I am quite looking forward to tonights show. Is there any reason that it is on early tonight? Is it because they don't think many will stay up for it over here :lol

With Brock, Shane and Taker scheduled, surely they will find it hard to fuck up?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be a great show tonight.

































Jk.. #WWEFUCKERY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They been fucking up storylines every week recently; I don't know if it will be any different because Shane and Taker will be there. This place had so much enthusiasm when Shane first appeared and they've already flushed that down the toilet; which in hard to imagine but completely true.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oakesy said:


> Thanks for the spoiler :frown2:
> 
> Anyway, I am quite looking forward to tonights show. Is there any reason that it is on early tonight? Is it because they don't think many will stay up for it over here :lol
> 
> With Brock, Shane and Taker scheduled, surely they will find it hard to fuck up?


Clocks changed in America, I believe?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Oakesy said:


> Thanks for the spoiler :frown2:
> 
> Anyway, I am quite looking forward to tonights show. Is there any reason that it is on early tonight? Is it because they don't think many will stay up for it over here :lol
> 
> With Brock, Shane and Taker scheduled, surely they will find it hard to fuck up?


Damn...I'm an asshole. My apologies. I hope you at least had an inkling that this was the direction they were heading in, if only to let me off the hook a little bit.

I promise I will avoid all Takeover spoiling from now on!


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Damn...I'm an asshole. My apologies. I hope you at least had an inkling that this was the direction they were heading in, if only to let me off the hook a little bit.
> 
> I promise I will avoid all Takeover spoiling from now on!


No problems pal, it is pretty obvious they will be going down that route if I'm honest. I now know two takeover matches that I shouldn't know


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Taker/Shane interaction should be interesting, hopefully Taker gives some sort of explanation as to why he's fighting for Vince at Mania. The Becky/Charlotte/Sasha feud has been good so far, hopefully that continues tonight. I'm really hoping they go with Zayn vs Owens in a singles match, but I get the feeling they're going to do a multi man match.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all could someone tell me is RAW on an hour earlier or an hour later then usual?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

thenextbigthing56 said:


> Hi all could someone tell me is RAW on an hour earlier or an hour later then usual?


Earlier as the clocks went back in the US didn't they.

It's usually on at 1AM here in the UK, but it's 12AM tonight.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Erik. said:


> They have the roster and teams to make it a real exciting division. I really miss proper tag team wrestling where the heels get the heat and then the face makes that huge pop and comeback at the end.


WWE should book the tag team division like how the NWA did it back in the 80s.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Brock said:


> thenextbigthing56 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all could someone tell me is RAW on an hour earlier or an hour later then usual?
> ...


Cheers mate!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Taker's ring time be longer than his entrance this week?


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Taker/Shane interaction should be interesting, hopefully Taker gives some sort of explanation as to why he's fighting for Vince at Mania. The Becky/Charlotte/Sasha feud has been good so far, hopefully that continues tonight. I'm really hoping they go with Zayn vs Owens in a singles match, but I get the feeling they're going to do a multi man match.


Honestly, judging by the Raw preview, it looks like it will be Zayn vs Owens in a singles match?!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Is Roman Reigns going to be on tonight or not?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Romans Empire said:


> Is Roman Reigns going to be on tonight or not?


He's booked.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He's booked.



unfortunately


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HYPED!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He's booked.


alright I will watch but if hes not on I am going to be legit pissed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Roman comes out to great indifference or a chorus of boos.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Roman is coming back the night that Daniel Bryan is in town. This could be real bad for RR


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the genetic freak charismatic jackhammer Roman Reigns on RAW? Oh my! :cole


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Romans Empire said:


> alright I will watch but if hes not on I am going to be legit pissed.


ok


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I hear this tonight, I'm gonna fucking go crazy.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> If I hear this tonight, I'm gonna fucking go crazy.


i'd cum all over my laptop. but we'll get roman reigns instead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Continuum said:


> i'd cum all over my laptop. but we'll get roman reigns instead.


OH SHIT! :mark: :mark: :mark:.... :eyeroll


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He's booked.


Thought his return wasn't for another week.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

New Day vs. LON tonight Titles on the line.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Thought his return wasn't for another week.


i got some baaaad newwwws


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Mick Foley has an announcement tonight but I think it is regards to his new show.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

they are bringing up ambrose foot not being below the rope on the preshow.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> they are bringing up ambrose foot not being below the rope on the preshow.


That's a good thing.

I hope Heyman brings it up too.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Lodi Lawless said:


> New Day vs. LON tonight Titles on the line.


wtf is wrong with del rios face. Just fart, it'll help!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Romans Empire said:


> alright I will watch but if hes not on I am going to be legit pissed.


I won't be able to tell the difference. I've just assumed he was here the whole time hiding in Ambrose's Jacket.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Forgot about the U.S. Clock change. Might try and watch the whole thing live for once. 3am is slightly more reasonable than 4am to go to bed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Alphy B said:


> they are bringing up ambrose foot not being below the rope on the preshow.


Unless he wins the title, it doesn't really matter. They'll somehow find some way to make it make him look worse.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why would they bring it up?


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Unless he wins the title, it doesn't really matter. They'll somehow find some way to make it make him look worse.


God, I hope not, but Vince is so clueless he will find a way to fuck everything up.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Continuum said:


> why would they bring it up?


Hopefully, it's because they have a plan. Maybe, they will add the winner of ambrose vs lesnar to the main event, but knowing them they will probably punish Ambrose for not having his foot below the rope.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:ti So, HHH payed off the referee again? I mean, there is no way of explaining it without using that excuse again. 

Not only did the ref say his foot was under the ropes, but he counted to three before telling him. 

:troll Hey, Dean, You won. Nah.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be a monkies' uncle! An episode of NCIS I actually haven't seen on before a Raw episode. The reruns are useful for once!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Continuum said:


> wtf is wrong with del rios face. Just fart, it'll help!


But you knew that already.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz jobbing to every guy that debuts :mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Continuum said:


> why would they bring it up?


Because it means Ambrose is technically champion or has a case to be. It's a shame that this is the storyline they have through Wrestlemania considering that both men already have plans.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Forgot this was on 12am.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Lodi Lawless said:


>


fuck sami zayn


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Continuum said:


> fuck sami zayn


and the MIZ


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I honestly won;t mind if they turn this angle in to a four way for the title at Mania. 

Reigns/HHH has no heat and WWE are way too fucking inept to actually book Lesnar/Ambrose in a way that doesn't hurt either guy too much.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Lodi Lawless said:


> and the MIZ


AND the miz. fuck the miss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its time


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT...NAAAAWT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day Opening again.:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Less than 100 people in here, :lel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Roman will get a huge pop! Screw you smarks


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New day opening? Whew, not missing much.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Starting RAW with New Day instead of a boring ass Authority promo :drose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

New day su... ahh, lost interest..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We're starting with the best part of the show? 

Don't they normally advise not to peak right out of the gate?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cut to Big E dancing, cut to white girl clapping.

Better opening that usual.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Raw starting off with a match?! :surprise:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The face turn cometh.............


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

why do they do rematches on following RAW after an event?

I've never grasped the logic in this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the little P.Diddy can't stop/won't stop.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Less than 100 people in here, :lel


that'll change once roman shows his beautiful face, right?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love me some New Day!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't stop, won't stop


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is already cringe-worthy. Stop putting these jobbers in positions of prominence.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They don't seem to be very well liked by the crowd. I feel like they're close to getting booed.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Big E. ???


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Banez said:


> why do they do rematches on following RAW after an event?
> 
> I've never grasped the logic in this.


its not a rematch they are facing different guys


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Eat the booty-o's like groceries huh?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Starting with New Day!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Big-E Butts!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Short face run, that was, for New Day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

League of nerds


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rusev is the best, I really want to see him celebrate a big win.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Fresh start to a RAW.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

killacamt said:


> its not a rematch they are facing different guys


I was referring for Miz vs. Zayn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lame opener and I'm a huge New Day mark...ijs.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

league of lamers


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day has become fucking garbage. Killed the crowd from the start.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see ADR stuffed a sock in something, shame it wasn't his bloody piehole..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A match starting RAW?

:vince must still be writing the show backstage...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, i just checked listings and noticed this was on at 12am rather than 1am. lol. 

woulda missed the first one hour and seeing how WWE goes they like to jizz their load in the first hour and then dally about for the next two.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Del Rio was going to the wrong corner. :


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Xavier Woods is in the match? New Day is going to drop the titles tonight I think.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Expecting New Day to retain.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Really? Starting Raw with this. 

If this wasn't on an hour earlier tonight I'd have turned this off and went to sleep already.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

i sort of want rusev to win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As if LON has a chance to win, come on now. Bored already.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Either I forgot to set my clock back or someone other than the Authority/Reigns opened RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time they started off with a match since bray wyatt and jericho's cage match.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> A match starting RAW?
> 
> :vince must still be writing the show backstage...


Gotta get Undertaker's two sentences jusssst right :grin2:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Creative better commit to this feud. You can't expect the talent to sell it on social media alone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FITZ said:


> Xavier Woods is in the match? New Day is going to drop the titles tonight I think.


Yeah that seems like the way to continue this and then have Kofi and Big E/all three regain them at WM.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Spin your finger count for del rio is up to 3 already. It makes me vote for Trump


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope LON doesn't get the titles.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The League of Nations is the modern day 4 Horsemen :lol Yeah, minus the part where at least one of their performers is over. JBL needs to go away.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

sad to see what has happend to the new day.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

actually not a bad way to begin Raw


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Booty O's!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is anyone in shock of how over the New Day are? I mean... these dudes are legitimately over!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

They are the four horseman if all the horseman were Paul Roma


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like Del Rio is hung like a horseman


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Big E borrowed Sable's tits I see..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is anyone in shock of how over the New Day are? I mean... these dudes are legitimately over!


No because they are one of the few entertaining things on WWE at this point. They don't always succeed but they do 90% of the time.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Rather watch a promo over this match


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

lol @ Rusev. BOOTY-O's MY ASS *BAM*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is in a coma.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shut up JBL, the only people that are happy about that are the english. lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

League needs to cut some promos on New Day. It would be hilarious.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

So.. no promo opener.. what's the betting RR comes out during Ambrose's inevitable Roadblock recap promo?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

DID RUSEV JUST SAY "BOOTY-O'S MY ASS"?????
:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Did Rusev say something like "Booty on my ass..."

Edit: Booty-o's makes more sense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with JBL man. He starts that bullshit way too early into the show and we got 3 hours left still.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Pretty sure LON wins here. Xavier is wrestling instead of Kofi. He's likely in to take the pin. If they hadn't axed the fact Kingston was supposedly from Jamaica, I'd be convinced he was turning heel on and joining LON. Wouldn't make sense, though. They haven't even teased dissention.



Edit: They won. Thank god.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ crafty save by ADR.. he almost fell on his ass, but was saved at the expense of X's arm! Haha!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK YEAH BIG E


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No Cole, no one is calling it the Booty-to-Belly. Stop.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Never go booty to belly!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Remember when Big E feuded with Rusev? Yeah me neither.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is athletic AF.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh look...New Day...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier being part of the title defense = League of Nations winning the titles 

At least they're gonna go down swinging (both their fists and their booties 8*D)


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah LON will win this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Woods really sucks in the ring.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just thinking back to two years ago and how Rusev was CRUSHING Big E in matches. :mj2 Now most likely he'll eat the pin in this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure what's happened to Xavier Woods but this was not a good ring performance by him. He was pretty good in TNA.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

New Day wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, does everyone still think LON will win????

:lel


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dat Rusev buttcheek on the pin tho.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, New Day cheating!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rusev just like "Guys handle my lightwork" :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good win for New Day!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rusev has some crazy athleticism.

Dudes that big shouldn't be doing kicks like that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I am guessing New Day are faces now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The worse thing they can do is make New Day blatant faces. Way to fuck up a good thing.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

slowly booking Big E stronger...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

who's writing these fucking finishes?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HOLY FUCK, NEW DAY RETAINED! :dance AND IT WAS WOODS THAT SCORED THE PIN! :sk



KuritaDavion said:


> No Cole, no one is calling it the Booty-to-Belly. Stop.


Possible sign that Vince is getting his dirty mitts all over them perhaps? :wee-bey


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe WWE doesn't realize how WOAT League of Nations are.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

God don't tell me there going to have LON vs NEW day at WM


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Face turn complete?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Del Rio finally getting some real heat.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

meh match imo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, but it's WWE this should have happened in black history month or martin luther king jr. day lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd thinks the New Day being ganged up on is booty and I agree


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember the time Rusev was WWE World Champion material


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

New Day becoming faces...Not sure I like this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What was the point of this beatdown? I mean are they trying to New Day face or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does LON still exist??? They lose all the time.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

New Day are faces now? Forum hatred in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, still better than the opening 20 min. Steph yammering promo.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is New Days official face turn I suppose.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Anyone think Apollo Crews might join the new day to even up the numbers?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd thinks the New Day being ganged up on is booty and I agree lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

New Day getting beat up like protestors at a Trump rally.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> New Day are faces now? Forum hatred in 3, 2, 1...


New Day & Cena vs League of Nations at Mania?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Remember the time Rusev was WWE World Champion material


Nope. Is there pictorial evidence? I seriously don't remember that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Possible sign that Vince is getting his dirty mitts all over them perhaps? :wee-bey



Nah, Reigns hasn't come out to demolish LON single handedly yet.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Crowd died.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO Del Rios got a full on boner jesus christ


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shirt around the neck of Xavier, during ADR's finisher? Looked racist...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking end this


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day getting their ass beat and I don't care. 


:kobe


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Most dominant faction in WWE? 

Isn't that sort of like being the top of remedial reading?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd went home 5 minutes ago


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The most dominate faction in WWE.....................that can never win a match.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you LON.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, this is uncomfortable. not going to lie.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> New Day getting beat up like protestors at a Trump rally.


Lmao true though Trump would want nobody but Sheamus there lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

And that was the most anti climatic beating ever............lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I guess that had a point.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Crowd officially dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beatdown was way too long and League of no Charisma nearly put me back to sleep and I just woke up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's Francesca to make the save?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dargz said:


> Anyone think Apollo Crews might join the new day to even up the numbers?


Because he's blek?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> New Day getting their ass beat and I don't care.
> 
> 
> :kobe


this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That felt like even the guys in the truck were like "Yeah fuck this."


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at their celebration. You could literally feel the change the channel heat and then it went to commercial, great timing.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

LON is booked like the Wyatts, massive beatdowns and lose their matches


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First the whistling hand swing and now doing the wave. :lol Good to see that TLON is showing signs of being somewhat entertaining.



Joseph92 said:


> So I am guessing New Day are faces now?


Damn near on the cusp of a turn. Once they stop the numbers game on the outside, that'll pretty much cement their face turn.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This is awkward and the LON's should have been legit beating the shit out of people from the beginning. 

I felt nothing in that segment. No emotion.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Beatdown was way too long and League of no Charisma nearly put me back to sleep and I just woke up.



They're still desperately trying to write the show :wink2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So........does WWE know the cameras are on?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

So theyve beat all the LoN in the space of 3 days but they're clearly going to get another shot at Mania. No logic


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> Crowd officially dead.


Do you blame them? The league of nations suck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to kill the first 30 minutes of Raw with a heatless, meaningless match and beatdown, WWE.

fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That segment made me so tired.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At least we got a match to start Raw. Not going to complain.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

That went on about 5 minutes too long.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did the world really need _another_ Barbershop movie?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A third Barbershop? How about a new idea sometime this decade?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I like these commercials trying desperately to make people care about Roman Reigns going up against Triple H. Who the fuck are they kidding?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Way to kill the first 30 minutes of Raw with a heatless, meaningless match and beatdown, WWE.
> 
> fpalm


Still better than a 20 minute HHH/Stephanie promo.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> So theyve beat all the LoN in the space of 3 days but they're clearly going to get another shot at Mania. No logic


Sheamus wit HHH as his BFF pull


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One of the big problems WWE has, getting heels over


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Ready for the 20 min authority promo


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Did the world really need _another_ Barbershop movie?


No.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RECAPS...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did LON get a tag team champion match anyway?? I hate when WWE put two random guys together and calls them a tag team. And this one is even worse because they got a tag title match!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Way to kill the first 30 minutes of Raw with a heatless, meaningless match and beatdown, WWE.
> 
> fpalm


Fucking painful man. :lol I thought I'd be able to stay up tonight as it's on an hour earlier at 12 am in UK but fuck it, I'll be tapping out of this sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hour long authority promo incoming


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

checkcola said:


> One of the big problems WWE has, getting heels over


Moreso aces.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

dat ambrose pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pop


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jesus that pop


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, they really cut the graphics quality on WWE2K17.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice Dean pop damn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good pop for Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And somehow LSDean manages to stay over after losing to Triple H clean like a geek.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose? Give me LON again.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ambrose


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah that's a decent pop.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Dean to come rev up the show for it's death later


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ambrose defies all logic, remains over despite meeting the shovel of HHH.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice pop for Dean...


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Guess it was under the rope after all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love how that red line is way over to the right from the rope


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

New Day face turn...and their feud for WM is against LON...damn, that's underwhelming.

Ambrose  The dude is winning me over, he is showing his true potential again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd hot for Dirty Dean.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Dean Ambrose will be the first ever WWE champion with down syndrome. Never give up. The ultimate underdog story baby!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Like I said earlier today...he's more over after last night than he's been since late '14. Dean was put over huge by Hunter. Huge pop.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hold, Ambrose move his foot within the ropes bounds before the three count. HE"S THE CHAMP!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao wow that finish was shit. I've never seen the guy doing the pinning get called for being under the ropes


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Told you the foot was under, now bring me cake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU DOPE


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP. JBL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He can always get it.
With his downs ass.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

JBL is so fucking annoying just STFU


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a random short JBL blast.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat crowd support.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Does JBL ever try to bury Roman when he's talking?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If last night's wasn't scripted to a T, the referee wouldn't have knew to instantly look and see if his on 3 count was valid. 

Fucking BS. 

A better story would have had referee Earl Hebner back to screw Triple H last night. 


I missed the old WWF. :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want a Ambrose/Brock face off now.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

JBL. Don't ever. Talk. During a promo.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He can always get it.
> With his downs ass.


Wtf is that shit........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bork:mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock is in the house!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH SHIT

HERE WE GO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> i love how that red line is way over to the right from the rope


Right! Like if you're going to try and add special effects do it right. They did a piss poor job of executing and explaining that finish.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Now let's see how over Ambrose is.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless Dean has a giant fork to stab with, he's fucked.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

BROCK!!


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

So, Ambrose lost because his foot was under the shadow of the rope but we are suppose to think it was the actually rope....right;-|


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Not waiting til the top of the hour for big names in a segment. THIS is more of what Raw needs, be unpredictable! Normally this time of the show is a pointless Neville match or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Order of protection?

fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TakerFreak said:


> Wtf is that shit........


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Whenever I watch Brock and Ambrose together I can't shake the feeling that Lesnar actually likes Ambrose and finds him hilarious.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This is going to ugly.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Dean forgot what happened last time when Paul let the beast off his leash.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlemania Star smh where are the damn numbers? Wrestlemania Play last year was bad enough


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

plz killl ambrose, brock!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dean such a cute bad boy


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heymans promos are boring now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FITZ said:


> Whenever I watch Brock and Ambrose together I can't shake the feeling that Lesnar actually likes Ambrose and finds him hilarious.


It's Brock's smile like "Yeah that's my stupid buddy".


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope Lesnar squashes Ambrose; for real.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

FITZ said:


> Whenever I watch Brock and Ambrose together I can't shake the feeling that Lesnar actually likes Ambrose and finds him hilarious.


Yeah I can see it too.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Only in the WWE will you have an auto mechanic call out a legit beast in Brock Lesnar.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at Heyman giving Ambrose that sloppy top, good job putting Ambrose over


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


>


:regal........:vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I imagine this is how Paul acts whenever his money is threatened.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

To the guy who started the thread saying Paul E was overrated... you're not too bright are ya...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose brought that crowbar from his other job.

Jacking cars.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A crowbar :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gordon Freeman has returned!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A crowbar! Good to see a weapon besides a kendo stick.... Now I wonder where Daffney and Crowbar are though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean got a crowbar that he most likely stole from another psychopath on the street after an epic 30 minute drug driven fight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is one episode away from bringing his fork. It's happening.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crowbar > Sledgehammer.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at Dean trolling with Brock.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope Shane McMahon's watching this so he'll know what to do when he face his own beast at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was dumb.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Cant wait for these 2 to brawl at WM 

Don't get why people are hating on this match


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

It ain't a fork but I'll take it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh poor Ambrose :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great commercial spot..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Funny that it took Ambrose to wake the crowd up :lol


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Had to get Bork booed.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose at WRESTLEMANIA.........Really!?! This is a Wrestlemania match? Big bad Lesnar vs Ambrose on the grandest stage of them all. WOW. This wrestlemania card is just laughable


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Crowbar and the first thing to my mind was 'Silent Hill Protagonist Dean Ambrose'. :lmao

But seriously, good to see this feud on track.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

30min and then i give up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Weird commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pointless. :lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The segment wasn't amazing but it did the job well: I'M HYPED FOR THIS MATCH!!!

LETS. DO. THIS.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean with a crowbar means all the buys in the world lol. Brock better sign up and WWE better sign up for an unconventional go at this one. a crowbar, just a start lmao.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*That was a weird time to cut to commercials*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good segment, moved the story along well with Ambrose needing a weapon to contend with Brock, and seemingly running Brock off that way. Ambrose's promo and Heyman/Ambrose promo were good stuff. Commercial break came from out of nowhere though...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> To the guy who started the thread saying Paul E was overrated... you're not too bright are ya...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is one episode away from bringing his fork. It's happening.


Next week, it'll be a taser.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose at WRESTLEMANIA.........Really!?! This is a Wrestlemania match? Big bad Lesnar vs Ambrose on the grandest stage of them all. WOW. This wrestlemania card is just laughable


I don't see the problem in this?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> And somehow LSDean manages to stay over after losing to Triple H clean like a geek.


Shine that vidpack spotlight on the almost win over and over and just keep the whole one finisher pin under the rug.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

When will the Down Syndrome Association of America step in and veto this match? You can't have Ambrose wrestle an animal like Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock literally walked around the ring and left. That's considered 'storyline progression' during the Road to WM.

Yikes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At least the geek didn't bring hot dogs this time. Dude is learning.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Crowbar and the first thing to my mind was 'Silent Hill Protagonist Dean Ambrose*'. :lmao
> 
> But seriously, good to see this feud on track.


That honestly sounds fucking amazing. Dirty deeds on Pyramid head.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He can always get it.
> With his downs ass.















Headliner said:


> :lol at the little P.Diddy can't stop/won't stop.





wkc_23 said:


> Can't stop, won't stop


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose at WRESTLEMANIA.........Really!?! This is a Wrestlemania match? Big bad Lesnar vs Ambrose on the grandest stage of them all. WOW. This wrestlemania card is just laughable


Your boy Lesnar seems to be enjoying himself with Ambrose.

It's been set in stone for a while. Accept it and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose at WRESTLEMANIA.........Really!?! This is a Wrestlemania match? Big bad Lesnar vs Ambrose on the grandest stage of them all. WOW. This wrestlemania card is just laughable


What's even more funny is that Brock will most likely put over Ambrose, which WWE will piss all away to make Reigns look stronger in the rumored feud that's suppose to happen after WrestleMania.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Wish i had a gig like Brock. Arrive, say nothing, do nothing, leave.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm hoping these two aren't done interacting for the night because Brock isn't scheduled for any more Raw's before Mania unless they add him late to the go home show. 

Only a Smackdown in Boston left on his schedule for TV. 

I wonder if Reigns will match that reaction for Ambrose tonight though :ti 

They picked the wrong guy.... again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock literally walked around the ring and left. That's considered 'storyline progression' during the Road to WM.
> 
> Yikes.


To be fair there's a guy in the ring with a crowbar who looks like he spent a day robbing a grandma for money for his meth fix, so what are you going to do. Plus every week it can't be Dean getting beatdown.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This angle with Dean vs Brock is hot. Dean is rapidly gaining momentum too. He was definitely more over than Brock & Heyman. This feud will truly push him over the edge win or lose. They will unintentionally create another Daniel Bryan situation if they're not careful, though.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*THE RETURN OF SIN CARA ******


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Introducing "the opponent". Da fuck Lillian...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NakNak said:


> The segment wasn't amazing but it did the job well: I'M HYPED FOR THIS MATCH!!!
> 
> LETS. DO. THIS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sin Cara ***** is back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sin Cara ***** is back I guess


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

sin cara ***** baby


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The return of Sin Cara *****?


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Hot dog=Ryback Kalisto feud


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Ryback is such a sack of shite.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That honestly sounds fucking amazing. Dirty deeds on Pyramid head.


I'm sure Ambrose has enough inner demons to make some pretty sweet SH monsters. :lol


----------



## legobro32 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah the story is that Ambrose is crazy and will use weapons to contend with Brock, because let's face it Brock can literally kill the roster in a fight


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Digging the black mask


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

I honestly thought Noob Saibot came out when I saw Sin Cara.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

black panther look for sin cara


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

It's funny, the way Brock has been booked I actually find it less believable that he would back down from a fight with someone with a crowbar.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Natecore said:


> At least the geek didn't bring hot dogs this time. Dude is learning.


He's actually improving at a pretty rapid rate much like Rollins did when he was getting consistent in-ring promo time. 

Still looks like a bit of a geek at times :lol but he's undoubtedly WWE's best babyface atm .


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god he's Batman...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair there's a guy in the ring with a crowbar who looks like he spent a day robbing a grandma for money for his meth fix, so what are you going to do. Plus every week it can't be Dean getting beatdown.


I never said for him to get beat down again, though. That was just a waste, though. A couple weeks from Mania, make something happen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kalisto is Botchamania-bound, all because his own title wants to get off him and join Ryback. 8*D


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair there's a guy in the ring with a crowbar who looks like he spent a day robbing a grandma for money for his meth fix, so what are you going to do. Plus every week it can't be Dean getting beatdown.


Bingo. 

Lesnar and Ambrose will brawl again before Mania I'm sure (and if not, then complaints would be warranted), but for now what they did tonight was fine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sin Cara channeling his ALL BLACK EVERYTHIN


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Lesnar promo ended pretty abruptly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao You can hear one guy boo. Crowd killed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Black Cara :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If there's any justice in this world, Ryback will destroy Kalisto whenever they eventually have a match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It established that yeah Brock is a beast but fuck, Ambrose is just straight up dangerous. that's important, really important.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Next week, it'll be a taser.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Like the Black Mask.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is Ryback still a thing. He was ONLY good during his bully gimmick and WWE ruined it and ugh...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sin Cara and Kalisto look like the "brothers" from the G.I. Joe movies.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What the hell, Dish Network is getting rid of the USA Network?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> I don't see the problem in this?


I just cant recognize Ambrose as a main eventer. Maybe it will happen eventually but right now this just sounds a like a main event match on an episode of Smackdown


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

why is gillberg fighting catwoman?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is so dead for the big guy. This "repackaging" was a miscalculation.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Good to see them open with a match and good job by New Day and LON. LON got their heat and New Day repping that face turn without abandoning anything that got them over. Weird to see Xavier in a match and not their to take the pin.

Dean and Brock segment was fun, both dudes selling that much well (and Paul Heyman of course) without an ounce of contact this week. Made Dean seem threatening without making Brock look weak.

I don't get why some people are complaining about Raw so far, I think it's a good start to Raw. Everyone has looked strong, sold their feuds well and put on an entertaining product, but I suppose people just want to complain irregardless.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

I enjoyed that segment tbh, great way to advertise #freewrestlmania plus they built some heat for the fued which was needed. We don't need to see Brock mail ambrose every week. That would be lazy booking tbh and it only works if ambrose is then gonna go over. He is due a big win but I don't see him beating Brock, he's obviously been given these big matches as a test though and to be honest does ambrose actually need the belt at this point? Letting him work with the top guys is a good sign and he might lose to a few this year but he's due to get the w back at some point as long as he remains over. 

He might go over in this match against Brock you know stranger things have happened. It depends who you want to throw in the title mix and Brock deffo doesn't need the belt and will draw regardless. 

A street fight win is a cheap way to beat Brock if your gonna go over him it should be clean get a proper rub. Ambrose biggest failure is his physique but that can be overcome. For me right now ambrose is in that ddp 1997 spot

Also we didn't need a big beat down here we've just had one. You don't go back to back its lazy. In fact you shouldn't repeat similar angles on the same show anyway it' lessens the value of the segments if you do


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Reigns will get a amazing pop tonight. Believe that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm sure Ambrose has enough inner demons to make some pretty sweet SH monsters. :lol


He'd be the first guy in silent hill the creatures run away from.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sigh, the crowd is dead and this match is dragging


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Are they chanting We want tables or We want Ambrose?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry JBL, Ryback cannot be reedemed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> It established that yeah Brock is a beast but fuck, Ambrose is just straight up dangerous. that's important, really important.


I loved seeing him spaz out in the ring, his neck vein all popping out and shit...legit looked like his mnemonic suggests.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"We want table" chants for a Ryback match?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe this fucking guy is getting a one-on-one title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stone cold-Y2J said:


> I honestly thought Noob Saibot came out when I saw Sin Cara.


I honestly got Batman and Black Panther vibes because of the pointed sections of his mask and the white eye covers, but Noob Saibot is undead bae, so I'm willing to see Cara's new look as a luchador version of Saibot. :cozy


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> If there's any justice in this world, Ryback will destroy Kalisto whenever they eventually have a match.


I sure as hell hope so.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoan drop? Lol.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

WE WANT ANGLE!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kalisto vs Ryback legit gonna be a Mania match :maury


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, just tuned in. This crowd is really dead. No one cares for Ryback.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The problem with Ryback is that WWE gives him this makeover...start building up as this guy that should be an unstoppable machine and yet he struggles with Noob Saibot's lost brother. fpalm.

The guy should be getting the Road Warrior treatment on guys he can easily handle.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Better that BvS


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

For the love of God, don't make Rybore vs Kalisto at WM.

they had a decent smackdown match, but it wasn't worthy of a WM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lothario said:


> Are they chanting We want tables or We want Ambrose?


We Want Angle, when that one guy isn't chanting feed me less.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryback and Kalisto just had a moment. A gay moment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Are they chanting We want tables or We want Ambrose?


I heard "We want Angle"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TakerFreak said:


> Reigns will get a amazing pop tonight. Believe that.




I guarantee he'll receive predominantly boos, especially after the tease they gave last night with Dean. You can bookmark this post.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well Roidbotch Kalisto is a GREAT little guy and that always beats a good (or in your case shitty) big guy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback getting a US Title shot at WM.

:ti


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

A fucking samoan drop? seems like rybacks muscles are just for show


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Please say no Kalisto, spare us please.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*EVERY FUCKING YEAR* the company tries pushing this fucking guy and every fucking year it gets the SAME GOD DAMN REACTION!

*NONE WHATSOEVER.*

God dammit, WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Size matters? This reads out of a Vince McMahon playbook from 1987. And I have a really bad feeling Ryback is winning the title at Mania too.:mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE tonight sucks. What the fuck happened?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So is Ryback's gimmick just being a way less charismatic Kevin Nash?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck off Ryback


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Ryback how you gonna pick on someone who ain't even lost all their baby teeth yet


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie's walking awkward as fuck with her hand on her hip to try to make that dress work.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tits McGee swaying like she's happy, somebody's balls are going to end up in a cup.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Who in the world walks like that???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback vs Kalisto at Mania.

What a STACKED card!

:ti


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

They are doing a fucking woeful job of building Ryback up again.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow... watching 5 minutes of RAW and first Ryback plus next Stephanie. I guess, I'll turn off again. What's the Main event tonight?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ryback channeling his inner Kevin Nash there


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Steph on point tonight :book


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No one wants this...


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Ryback gets a WM match but Wyatt and Harper don't? What the fuck?!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I loved seeing him spaz out in the ring, his neck vein all popping out and shit...legit looked like his mnemonic suggests.


Yeah, he came across like he'd proper been in a fight before and not in a ring lol. Yeah Brock you can suplex me and F-5 me but i'm going to punish you in ways you can't imagine with improvised weaponry that you can't imagine either lol. everything goes in his world.

I just hope it doesn't get to WM and they are just fighting with chairs and tables and the odd kendo stick. brass knuckles n shit for the win lol.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That meet the blacks movie looks fkin hilarious


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Surely Ryback Kalisto will be pre-show material.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Meris said:


> Wow... watching 5 minutes of RAW and first Ryback plus next Stephanie. I guess, I'll turn off again. What's the Main event tonight?


Reigns vs Big Show in a 60 minute iron match match.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> *EVERY FUCKING YEAR* the company tries pushing this fucking guy and every fucking year it gets the SAME GOD DAMN REACTION!
> 
> *NONE WHATSOEVER.*
> 
> God dammit, WWE.


Yeah. Fuck Sin Cara.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Xiao said:


> Reigns vs Big Show in a 60 minute iron match match.


Kane is banned from ringside :wink2:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ryback vs Kalisto at Mania.
> 
> What a STACKED card!
> 
> :ti


it should have been AJ vs Owens for the IC title then Zayn vs Kalisto for the US title.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Not watching RAW so I'm reading the thread, heard Kalisto vs Fagback is a Mania match? *NO BUYS*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> They are doing a fucking woeful job of building Ryback up again.


Sad when they'd done a good job of it the first time around..

But oh yes..

:cena


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Does Ryback get any sort crowd reaction these days?

WWE just love fucking things up.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Gutwrench said:


> Ryback gets a WM match but Wyatt and Harper don't? What the fuck?!


there are rumours that bray wyatt has a back problem so he's not wrestling at mania


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> We Want Angle, _*when that one guy isn't chanting feed me less.*_





Abisial said:


> I heard "We want Angle"


Thanks guys. I couldn't make it out for some reason. :lol at the bold.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grilled dogs actually sound nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Reigns vs Big Show in a 60 minute iron match match.


nah it should be a n oxygen mask on a poll match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barely a reaction for Stephanie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> it should have been AJ vs Owens for the IC title then Zayn vs Kalisto for the US title.


AJ/Owens would be fine but you could have thrown Kalisto in the multi-man ladder match and been fine.



And now a true bitch, Steph McMahon.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

They are literally feeding Ryback to a toddler, and somehow people think this is trying to push Ryback down our throats?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> *I'm hoping these two aren't done interacting for the night because Brock isn't scheduled for any more Raw's before Mania unless they add him late to the go home show. *
> 
> Only a Smackdown in Boston left on his schedule for TV.
> 
> ...


He's scheduled for the Raw go home show in Brooklyn. Or at least he was when I bought my ticket, so he better still be.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did that really just happen?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Is the UK feed miles behind or something as Steph has only just appeared.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So no love for the Moondogs or the British Bulldogs in that shamelessly "dog" segment for BK.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

slay queen


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Steph's tits looking bigger than usual (and that is saying something)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> Is the UK feed miles behind or something as Steph has only just appeared.


US clocks went an hour ahead


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bitch, RAW started an hour ago.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> They are literally feeding Ryback to a toddler, and somehow people think this is trying to push Ryback down our throats?


wow

Dean Ambrose pretty much mimics Jack Nicholson in the Shinning..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

again, no reaction for da game.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Started the recording late and just caught up to live time so forgive me for being late to the party, but two things:

1) LON actually looked like threats. Impressive.
2) Great interaction between Dean/Brock/Paul. You don't have to have Dean get beat down during every promo. You obviously can't have him getting the upper hand much if at all on Brock. This was a nice little alternative.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Xiao said:
> 
> 
> > Reigns vs Big Show in a 60 minute iron match match.
> ...


Thered be no winner. Both would be too tired to climb the pole


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Why is she saying "Welcome to Monday Night Raw" when we're already an hour into the show...?*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

oh god it's an authority promo. :tripsscust


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd dead for Hunter.... That will change the next time he punches Reigns.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> again, no reaction for da game.


Saving their energy to boo Roman outta the building.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for Roman Reigns triumphant return :mark: :mark:................................................................ :eyeroll


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Time for Stephanie to passive aggressively attempt to goad fans into serenading Reigns. Time to go make a sandwich.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nipple H in dem boots tho. :yum:



wkc_23 said:


> Samoan drop? Lol.


Yup. :serious: Thankfully, THE Ryback fixed that little mishap.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Thinks he is fucking NWO Hogan with that cheeky air guitar on the belt...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ZeroFear0 said:


> He's scheduled for the Raw go home show in Brooklyn. Or at least he was when I bought my ticket, so he better still be.


How much were your tickets? I'm on LI and haven't been to a main roster event in a long time(NXT: BK though). That should be a great show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H chants.

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They are really hiding and protecting Reigns from these smark crowds aren't they? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips grown out dat beard.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> US clocks went an hour ahead


That's not what I meant.
Posts on this thread said Steph was walking funny. Yet she didn't appear until literally 2/3 mins later in the UK.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I find hilarious that the crowd cheers for Triple H.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If Reigns were to come out and beat the shit out of HHH with a chair again 90% of this forum would have jism all over their stomachs. 

Save us Reigns.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The Authority always wins!"

Except when it comes to the ratings and buyrates, right Haitch?



Lothario said:


> Time for Stephanie to passive aggressively attempt to goad fans into serenading Reigns. Time to go make a sandwich.


Considering she's on a feminist trip, a good way to really stick it to her would be having your girlfriend / bae / waifu making you a sandwich instead. :I


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Fuck!..I forgot that it's on an hour earlier this week in UK.

I've been sitting here for an hour like an asshole when it was already on


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

HHH looking like a boss with that belt.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well don't get married dickhead.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Trips is supposed to be a Heel right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> That's not what I meant.
> Posts on this thread said Steph was walking funny. Yet she didn't appear until literally 2/3 mins later in the UK.


there was in a backstage segment before the ad walking then she came out to the ring
which would be about 3 mins
maybe UK feed didn't show that part


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This dude fucked Chyna. I'll take my life every time.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why does every Authority promo involve talking about the crowd and their lives


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *Nipple H* in dem boots tho. :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. :serious: Thankfully, THE Ryback fixed that little mishap.


Lmao :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH just droning on now... just get this Reigns return over with please.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Would rather watch Kane arm wrestle the entire locker room than this craptacular RTWM.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

The 20 minute authority promo is an hour late. Damn time change messing with Raw even.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

They are going to use bryan to get roman over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And then maybeugghhh you can make it to the WWEugghh, climb in a ringuggh, cut the same 30 minute promougghh year after yearuughhh..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hunter going "insult the little man." Rrute. He's doing his best to get heel heat but it won't work once Roman's music hits. :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Why does every Authority promo involve talking about the crowd and their lives


And how they wanna relate to Roman Reigns.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The champ speaking the truth!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea, we get it trips, we are all losers. 

Now, do or say something relevant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> If Reigns were to come out and beat the shit out of HHH with a chair again 90% of this forum would have jism all over their stomachs.
> 
> Save us Reigns.


Have you been on here in a while? 


:lmao HHH picking out the mobbed-up guys to make fun of.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple H really wants to get some heat.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Doesn't Triple H sit around and bitch about Vince McMahon and hope he'll one day leave?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHH sounds like he's giving a promo Vince did in 1999.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Trips rambling a bit.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trips telling it like it is.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

vintage Evolution HHH promo


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This promo is 15 years old.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDw1nECBqN8


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Trips licked Chyna's giant clit.


My life is fantastic in comparison.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips trying to get his own "Life sucks and then you die" promo :kobelol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

haha this Triple H heel work..

They are resourcing to the most basic mic work strategy to get Triple H some heat.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is so boring, holy sh^t


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H just burying people that legit go through this shit in life. I know families just like this :lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

they hope they can get the mainevent changed


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Are those "boring" chants? :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "The Authority always wins!"
> 
> Except when it comes to the ratings and buyrates, right Haitch?
> 
> ...


She's a med student and studying so I cut her some slack tonight.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

What is he even talking about? Shouldn't he be talking about Reigns or something?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Years and Years go by and Triple H is still doing this promo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Reality Era


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

You love RR!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This promo is falling apart. Started good though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos at Reigns' name mention.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cue "goatboy" in 3..2...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"And you love Roman Reigns" 

No we don't.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao he's still going to get cheered at Wrestlemania despite saying all of this.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Heel promo of the year. At least the beginning.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL Test failed. "And you love Roman Reigns" *boo's ensue*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

There is no fucking doubt there are bosses who watch this show who somehow run businesses are listening to HHH and agreeing with every single thing he is saying.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Trips licked Chyna's giant clit.
> 
> 
> My life is fantastic in comparison.


I don't think there could be a better way to describe how my life has been better than HHH.

Thank you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha "You love Roman Reigns" *Crowd boos loudly*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Did HHH forget his lines? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS PROMO? 

:ha


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Cause you guys like Roman Reigns"

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOO

Me: :bryanlol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is he saying anything important yet?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh I didn't know the early start. What did I miss?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great promo- but it's sad they that think we 'hope' Reigns will win :lol


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Hang on... the REAL rule of WWE is hanging in the balance of The Undertaker/Shane match. The WWE title match doesn't mean much.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL, HHH burying the crowd alive ..crowd still boos HHH's opponent. Nice try HHH, really good promo but they just hate Roman more than you anyways


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolph? Interesting...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Steph's titties look huge btw wow


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

"that is why you love Roman Reigns.."

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

"Roman Reigns will fail"

"YAYYYYYYY"

This is great.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

You love Roman Reigns!! *BOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit, is Reigns even going to appear before WrestleMania or is it just going to be proxies all the way through???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK

:ti


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Because you love Roman Reings" How did he say that with a straight face?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler to challenge HHH? :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of all the people to interrupt, Dolph Billy Michaels Ziggler. Bury this fucking geek H. :trips3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH: "You love Roman Reigns"
Crowd: *boos in disagreement*

Don't this motherfucker know what audience he's playing to?


Now they're gonna embarrass Dolph.

:vince


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler interrupting Triple H, must be WrestleMania season lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol what does this joke want?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dolph should just join the Authority.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> there was in a backstage segment before the ad walking then she came out to the ring
> which would be about 3 mins
> maybe UK feed didn't show that part


I never saw that myself.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Gotta give credits to HHH somehow. Dude needs to try his very very best to make people cheer Roman, and I still can't hear much.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

By god it's Dolph Lundgren


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They are cheering for him beating Reigns. That's hilarious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph instead of Reigns lol


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Ziggler!

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That promo was awful... and now we have Ziggler randomly coming out? Well... beats Reigns at least.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Freakin ziggler WTF?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Give it up already....We don't like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH my god just Fuck off Ziggler 

What a buzz kill


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This seems like a mistake by Ziggler.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This fake ass dude from HIMYM.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Dolph Jobber.

Just fire this goon.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What? :lol


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

JBL "Career suicide"

Me: It can't be suicide if already doesn't have much of a career.

No offense to you Dolph fans.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fans simply haven't chosen Roman. He is not getting cheered and IDC how much they force it -- it's not happening. Teasing the Ambrose win last night was idiotic.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This actually has potential


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dolph got that grandmaster sexay pop :kobelol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Ziggler. FOH jobber.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For how long are they gonna hide fucking Roman Reigns. This guy has the easiest road to Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Alright I usually hate Ziggler but that Pink shirt is dope


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ziggler? Tag team match upcoming?


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ziggler to be the savior to stop Reigns from being booed?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler, Mr. Lazy as Fuck Yet Still Pushed And Treated Like a Big Deal. :kobe


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HAHAHAH Dog Ziggler couldn't have came out about 5 minutes earlier? Damn him for taking so long.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolph's shirt is brighter than Steph's teeth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please be a Ziggler heel turn and not another "I work hard promo"


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Reigns is gonna get booed out of the stadium at WM :lol :lol :lol

Fuck off Ziggler.

Damn this show is taking a deep shit atm.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dolph has that "Imma job tonight" face.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stephanie just owned Ziggler and this forum. 

And her tits are awesome.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:ti Jesus Christ, now they are having Dolph cut promos for Reigns. This is too much :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sexual innuendo from Steph.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fucking Ziggler? LOL Fuck off jobber.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HHH's shovel > Ziggler's man-bun


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Did HHH forget his lines? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS PROMO?
> 
> :ha


Reworded promo from 1999 


Here I'll post it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Are they passing dolph again? Eh. I wanna care, but I don't.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dude is going to get fired


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Dolph heel turn?!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph could kill Dolph on the mic in front of a live crowd if she doesn't hold back; Dolph still after all these years sucks with a mic when it is not a backstage promo or taped


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't know it started early this week, have I missed taker or anything?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

bury him HHH 

Now please


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Fire him FFS.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great promo by Dolph. That suit is atrocious though. At least it's tailored. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please be a Ziggler heel turn and not another "I work hard" promo


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Stephanie jabbing at Cena <_<


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What is going on here?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dolph looking and sounding like a adolescent bitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm tempted to turn to the Pistons Wizards game, yes it's that bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice angle for Dolph...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heel Ziggler please come back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FITZ said:


> Dude is going to get fired


There are worse things than being fired. 

Seems like it could be the beginning of a heel turn, but who the hell cares about Dolph?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Awful stuff Ziggler please go away now you let me down


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

God. I was hoping this would lead to a heel turn or something for Dolph. More garbage from him. Terrible promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a bad promo from Ziggler.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolph's voice is squeaking all over the plac3e trying to go at Steph lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This is mind-numbingly bad.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahhh Dolph kayfabe-shooting.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

How exactly was Ziggler "screwed by the system"?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Now they're gonna start a Ziggler/HHH program in Roman's absence and have a match at another special called Stop Sign or something.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Lot of Ziggler fans in attendance tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph dressed like he's going to the prom.:mj4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the WWE gonna have a election time parody like that time they did with Hilary Clinton and Obama look-a-likes?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WTF why are these losers cheering for this clown


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ziggler vs ? 

Loser leaves WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another person cutting another promo for Babygurl Reigns...for his title match at Mania.

:vince


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Heel Ziggles in the Authority? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

i'd like a dolph heel turn. He's way better as a heel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziegler should totally turn heel here. There's no logical reason for him not to. He turns heel every other year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Is the WWE gonna have a election time parody like that time they did with Hilary Clinton and Obama look-a-likes?


They don't even need a Trump look alike.

I bet they could get Larry David for Bernie.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DZ more cheers than RR, that's saying something in terms of both guy's booking.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'm tempted to turn to the Pistons Wizards game, yes it's that bad.


Don't do it.

SPOILER ALERT:
Wizards lose.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'm tempted to turn to the Pistons Wizards game, yes it's that bad.


It is never bad enough to turn to the NBA.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler saving this segment. Wow, never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Dolph with the struggle promo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

CM Ziggler still doing his discount Punk gimmick. Fans don't even give a shit :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Spikeman said:


> Lot of Ziggler fans in attendance tonight.


Yeah all 2 of them.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> i'd like a dolph heel turn. He's way better as a heel.


This please...I really want Heel Ziggler to come back.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LON inbound I bet.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For God sake Ziggler say YES!! DO SOMETHING INTERESTING.. well nevermind..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just call her a bitch, Dolph.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Why is that never a law suit


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ziggler getting worked up.

BTW, if he beats Trips clean, Dean looks pretty bad. I'm guessing incoming Reigns interference and fuckery for the Ziggler win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My God this Ziggler is annoying as fuck.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This Ziggler is the. Fucking. Worst.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips wrestling on free TV :wow


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Ask for a No.1 contenders match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, Steph slapped a male talent and won't face any repercussion for emasculating him. What a surprise!

brb Paper Mario



Lothario said:


> She's a med student and studying so I cut her some slack tonight.


That's sweet as hell. :cozy

Just make sure you pay her back by going in dry. :curry2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodoneTriple H v Dolph


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought Seth Rollins was about to bust out the back when she said The Man.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is Reigns gonna return and cost HHH this match to get the crowd on his side?

The Cena shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Something tells me Dolph has done a 64-on-1 if you know what I mean. :millhouse


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This RAW sucks. So glad I canceled the network. Can't wait til Wrestlemania when RR wins and I get to stop watching for awhile.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

when Steph said the man I instantly thought :Cocky ughhh please come back Seth


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Supreme Being said:


> Oh I didn't know the early start. What did I miss?


???


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly couldn't have less interest. What the fuck is warranting Ziggler getting this treatment? :deandre

No thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns to make the save for Dolph during the match. Awful attempt by WWE.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Stephanie's like Bane. She's going to give Ziggy-man hope and then crush it


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>Waits for crowd to stop giving a fuck about Ziggler

>Pushes him


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This has been such a boring RAW...........are we supposed to care about Ziggler?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Ambrose gets beaten on Saturday by HHH and they are going to allow dolph to get a win over HHH on Raw? seriously?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH look when Steph puts him in a match with Dolph


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so depressing. 
Babygurl Reigns will cost HHH the match.

Because he can't speak. So he has to do something to promote his match at mania.
His main event match at fucking Mania.


:vince


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reigns saves Ziggler from Hunter in the main event, likely giving Dolph the win. Still won't work. :mj5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Steph slaps Dolph like a geek, then makes the announcement and gets a yes chant going. That technically makes her a face.:lmao

IT SUCKS SO BAD TO BE DOLPH.:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RR to interfere, costing trips the match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well Roman is helping Ziggler win


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Really the HHH heel promo is pretty much what Roman says also, out of character...

Roman - "That's what haters do. They hate because they hate their lives." 

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/1...xed-reaction-from-fans-critics-make-him-laugh

HHH, paraphrased, is basically the same argument.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Batman's reaction to no Reigns tonight


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Beat his ass Hunter!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

............And Reigns screws Trips at the end. Meh.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Segment definitely dragged but didn't hate that ending.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup, he's jobbing...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is Ziggler getting a random push???????


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Triple H must not have visited WF lately... He doesn't know that hating Ziggler is the in-thing now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler win then what? The IC title match at mania


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares. Heel Steph has to start up a Yes chant. :heston


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bet the crowd cheers for HHH over Dolph lol, but they loved the thought of him working a match on Raw


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Is Reigns gonna return and cost HHH this match to get the crowd on his side?
> 
> The Cena shit is ridiculous.


He has to. Anything else and it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh man, I can't wait for this. I imagine Reigns returns to screw HHH.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Ziggler vs. HBK at mania??


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Please have Reigns screw Triple H out of this match to get good as fuck cheers.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm If they put DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER over Triple H


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What, why the fuck didn't they advertise Undertaker Shane and Vince at the start of the fucking show, these idiots.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Taker's hair! :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no idea if Dolph wins or gets screwed tonight... at least during his match with HHH... zing!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

There goes a good chance to get a new heel.. 

WWE is in need of more heels and they just blow things like this.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hilarious how they use that picture of Taker in his wig


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

So Ziggler's reward for winning tonight is a random match at WrestleMania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Another person cutting another promo for Babygurl Reigns...for his title match at Mania.
> 
> :vince


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Almost everyone on the planet is expecting Roman Reigns to come back.

They can't even make it mysterious...Shit is so lame.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Ziggler vs HHH Ii can hear the sound of everyone turning off the tv.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Romans Empire said:


> Please have Reigns screw Triple H out of this match to get good as fuck cheers.


He'll get booed again starting next week either way :HA


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cardo said:


> Taker's hair! :ti


Pretty sure it's sewn into the hat, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

scrapethattoast said:


> So Ziggler's reward for winning tonight is a random match at WrestleMania.


Oh not just a random match but an epic showdown with Tyler Breeze on the pre pre pre-show.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Taker confronts mcmahons

his entrance takes 5 minutes, speaks 3 minutes

nothin happens

...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Why is Ziggler getting a random push???????


to get Reigns over


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm If they put DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER over Triple H


Umm...what?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That segment was sad for a number of reasons. HHH dangled Ambrose (meh reaction), Ziggler (meh reaction), and Roman (BOOs) to try and get them pops and none of them really did :lol There isn't a single face on this roster who is over above midcard level.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's what I'd do:

Have Reigns come out to save Ziggler/screw HHH...and then have Ziggler turn heel and join the Authority.

Instantly sets up a feud after WM for Reigns (assuming he wins), and it gives some much needed depth in the heel department.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns got booed when H mentioned his name, pretty hard to. Good to see him being away from TV helped..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is a vehicle to get Reigns over. He helps protect Ziggler, and Ziggler gets to wrestle at mania. Good for him....I don't honestly care about Ziggler at mania though. Won't even remotely help me like Reigns more. Won't make me dislike him more, but.....that's even worse.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Surprisingly, Dolph really stepped up there. 

HHH vs Dolph is actually a pretty clever plot device for Reigns to return and get that pop too :ti 

I did not expect that match, ever :lol and I'm also pretty sure that Dolph is going over here which is pretty crazy. 

Assuming I'm correct and this idea was based around getting Reigns cheered then whoever came up with it has just done something really clever and it wouldn't surprise me if HHH himself is largely responsible for it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

These "truth" commercials are becoming real annoying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman to get a large thunderous epic super record breaking pop to end RAW. :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet cream on an ice cream sandwich they just refuse to do anything in the slightest bit interesting with anyone on the card anymore don't they..


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

So Reigns out to cost HHH vs Ziggler. Only problem is that no fucker cares about Ziggler so that isn't going to stop Reigns getting slaughtered. 
WWE really are THAT fucking clueless.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> That segment was sad for a number of reasons. HHH dangled Ambrose (meh reaction), Ziggler (meh reaction), and Roman (BOOs) to try and get them pops and none of them really did :lol *There isn't a single face on this roster who is over above midcard level.*


AJ Styles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Surprisingly, Dolph really stepped up there.
> 
> HHH vs Dolph is actually a pretty clever plot device for Reigns to return and get that pop too :ti
> 
> ...


Only thing is when H mention Roman's name, he got booed. :lol


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Should've turned Zigg heel. Ah well.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> to get Reigns over


LOL Good luck..That shit won't work. He will get boo'd in philly anyway. 

(I'm from philly..We are a mark city)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At least I finally have somebody to cheer for...

Go Ziggler Go!!! :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> So Ambrose gets beaten on Saturday by HHH and they are going to allow dolph to get a win over HHH on Raw? seriously?


Yes, because they feel the pop a returning Roman get from helping a scrappy underdog fan favorite will endear him to the people. They continue to use props to get Reigns over instead of forcing him to achieve rapport by his own merit, and then they are confused as to why he only remains in a favorable light for a show or two, or a segment here and there. They probably want to keep Dean & Roman as far away from each other as possible now, especially after last night.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> That segment was sad for a number of reasons. HHH dangled Ambrose (meh reaction), Ziggler (meh reaction), and Roman (BOOs) to try and get them pops and none of them really did :lol There isn't a single face on this roster who is over above midcard level.


They also repeat the same things over and over, they get away with the exact same promo for 18 months just change a few names and dates


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe they'll do something surprising. Like when Reigns runs down to make the save for Ziggler, it turns out that it was a setup and Ziggler was in on it the whole time - then he and Triple H proceed to beat the ever loving fuck out of Reigns to close the show.

New Authority member incoming.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Started a hour early tonight .I was not aware . Wankers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Huge pop for Zayn


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not really feeling the hat and jacket for the entrance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I forgot Sami Zayn was on the main roster


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That cap on sami zayn...smdh..


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Dolph in a suit.. not getting shut down by the authority.. setting up a match that Reigns will interfere in..

Ziggler's joining the bad guys..


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Ryback working with little guys establishes him as a big guy cos let's face it he can't work with proper big men he isn't one.

He needs to stop selling so much and his matches should be shorter. Maybe finish with a spear


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I doubt Ziggler actually pins HHH. Probably Reigns just interferes at some point during the match, match ends in a no contest/HHH DQ win, and then next week Dolph gets another chance to be on Mania and has to fight off a lesser opponent like one of the League of Nations members.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Only thing is when H mention Roman's name, he got booed. :lol


Yea, I know. It may not work at all but it is probably one of the only ways Reigns could get cheered :lol 

If Ziggler is getting screwed and his music hits then the fans might just lap it up or they could just go ahead and boo him out of the building. 

Either way, it's still a pretty clever idea, it will just depend on whether or not the fans take the bait.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I could see Sheamus hating Sami Zayn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zayn has a jobber look and entrance. There. I said it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm always worried when Zayn throws his arms around.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Started a hour early tonight .I was not aware . Wankers


US clocks went an hour again this weekend


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO with a jobber entrance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Owens on commentary. That's good at least./


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO on commentary is always gold


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Miz doing the job like a trooper. A true MVP.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why does Zayn come out to the theme music from America's Funniest Home Videos?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dargz said:


> Ziggler vs. HBK at mania??


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Maybe they'll do something surprising. Like when Reigns runs down to make the save for Ziggler, it turns out that it was a setup and Ziggler was in on it the whole time - then he and Triple H proceed to beat the ever loving fuck out of Reigns to close the show.
> 
> New Authority member incoming.


Cool Ziggler will love all those cheers then:grin2:


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Ps am I the only one who marks for triple h that promo was gold

You love dolph right?
Crowd pops
That's because he's a loser like you haha


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Now Miz should have been the one in Dolph's spot as it would actually be money on the mic


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Yes, because they feel the pop a returning Roman get from helping a scrappy underdog fan favorite will endear him to the people. They continue to use props to get Reigns over instead of forcing him to achieve rapport by his own merit, and then they are confused as to why he only remains in a favorable light for a show or two, or a segment here and there. They probably want to keep Dean & Roman as far away from each other as possible now, especially after last night.


Well I don't think Reigns is back until next week.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Sami Zayn vs The Miz
This is gonna be good...both are great (Yes, I said both, fan of the 2 of them)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Could've sworn Cole was gonna say that tonight was Owens/Zayn and considering they have built this well over a year and Styles is paired with Jericho and the match would be a great NXT endorsement , it would be incredibly asinine for any less than Zayn/Owens IC belt at Mania. Good thing tonight isn't the case.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> I'm always worried when Zayn throws his arms around.


Maybe him and Orton can get a group discount from the shoulder specialist


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

FITZ said:


> Not really feeling the hat and jacket for the entrance


You ain't skanking brah.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Ps am I the only one who marks for triple h that promo was gold
> 
> You love dolph right?
> Crowd pops
> That's because he's a loser like you haha


I do too


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy rematch Batman. Why even have a Smackdown. Nobody watches that shit anyways.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns got booed when H mentioned his name, pretty hard to. Good to see him being away from TV helped..


I still expect them to pop hard when he makes the save tonight, as strange as that sounds :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cole must hate when they sit Owens on commentary.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sami Zayn will become the new Daniel Bryan in time, I can almost see that shit.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish KO would just get to the point and tell Cole to just shut the fuck up. 
Wait a min there was an advert break JUST before the intro's


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

3 weeks to go and the focus of the show is Ziggler getting to fight at mania even tho there is a 30 man battle royal he could participate in, on top of that its all just a cheap prop to get the most failed face push of all time some momentum
I give in WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> KO with a jobber entrance.


Well he's not wrestling so...


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

"Sami Zayn wants an IC shot, as does the man he's meeting tonight; Miz, as does Neville"


Aaaaaand that's probably the WM IC title match. Ffs just make it 1 on 1. KO v Sami


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Zayn rocking the hat that my 62 year old boss wears.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Seeing Sami Zayn and Styles on Raw is surreal as fuck.

It's like an alternate reality where wrestling doesn't suck


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

nice pacing and the crowd starting to get into it.. Let's go to an ad break immediately..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ehh I hope this Zayn and Owens feud is over soon. I'm fucking tired of seeing them paired together. After this feud they need to go without feuding for at least 2 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I still expect them to pop hard when he makes the save tonight, as strange as that sounds :lol


Even if so; it'll only because they feel for Ziggler. The boos in the promo prove that. My goodness, all of this work for a freaking pop, 3 weeks from WM for the guy challenging for the WORLD TITLE. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious, would daylight savings time in the States, affect the time for RAW in the UK. I read so many of you UK'ers talking about RAW being on early tonight so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Supreme Being said:


> "Sami Zayn wants an IC shot, as does the man he's meeting tonight; Miz, as does Neville"
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand that's probably the WM IC title match. Ffs just make it 1 on 1. KO v Sami


If Ziggler wins tonight due to Reigns interference.... 

'I want an IC title shot at Wrestlemania'. :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More generic now than he was as El Generico.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> If Ziggler wins tonight due to Reigns interference....
> 
> 'I want an IC title shot at Wrestlemania'. :ti


I never thought of that, Jesus Christ, they'll probably do that too


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Just curious, would daylight savings time in the States, affect the time for RAW in the UK. I read so many of you UK'ers talking about RAW being on early tonight so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


Yea. The clocks went forward in the US. We get it an hour earlier for a few weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> You ain't skanking brah.


And people call Cena corny smh. Sami is such a cornball but in the bad sense


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They have to do a better job introducing these NXT talents. His energy during his entrance is undeniable but fans simply aren't acclimated to him. They have *got* to put a microphone in their hands and let them sink or swim. The main roster fans don't all follow NXT, which is why I hate they waited so long to book Owens vs Zayn. Anyone who doesn't watch NXT has no idea why they're even at each others throats. That's just terrible booking.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I still expect them to pop hard when he makes the save tonight, as strange as that sounds :lol


pretty much. they stopped the bleeding this week. clever idea and i don't doubt it was HHH's idea considering he is going to end up eating a pin by Ziggler.

how many more people are they going to need to carry Roman's feud lol?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens burying the announce team.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How long till the Ole Ole chants take over the Yes chants?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Sami Zayn will become the new Daniel Bryan in time, I can almost see that shit.


I knew it as soon as I first heard the comparison a few years ago, when he was coming up on NXT.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Saxton eliminated from commentary table? Want to see that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLS ELIMINATE BRYON KO


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Kevin's hatred for Michael Cole is unmatched*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW is Boring.

Not even bad, just boring.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Eliminate him please KO.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Ziggler either asks for an IC title match or asks to face Taker for Shane at Mania.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Owens burying the announce team.


Well 2/3's of it.:grin2:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> How long till the Ole Ole chants take over the Yes chants?


Judging by his reactions so far, probably never. Crowd is like a new form of dead for this match while Zayn is doing high spot after high spot to crickets.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im calling it, tonight Cena returns to replace Shane at Wrestlemania


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Well I don't think Reigns is back until next week.


He's booked for tonight's show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> pretty much. they stopped the bleeding this week. clever idea and i don't doubt it was HHH's idea considering he is going to end up eating a pin by Ziggler.
> 
> how many more people are they going to need to carry Roman's feud lol?


How did they stop the bleeding when he got loud boos just at the mention of his name?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vintage 'not catching his opponent' Miz :cole


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Zayn wont last 2-3 years doing those dives and shit on SD and Raw regularly. HE needs to know the meaning of conserving things for big moments


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So is it a rule in life that every ginger has soulless fucking eyes?
The fuck?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That kick murdered the Miz. Awesome.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd look so bored


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh god. They actually are building towards a multi man match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if so; it'll only because they feel for Ziggler. The boos in the promo prove that. My goodness, all of this work for a freaking pop, 3 weeks from WM for the guy challenging for the WORLD TITLE. Fucking pathetic.


There's no doubt that the HHH promo was a total fail. He tried his hardest to get booed but the crowd barely gave a sh^t and booed Reigns instead. Not looking good


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Im calling it, tonight Cena returns to replace Shane at Wrestlemania


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> Judging by his reactions so far, probably never. Crowd is like a new form of dead for this match while Zayn is doing high spot after high spot to crickets.


Sucks because I am a big fan of his indie work...Need some smarky crowds.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Sami Zayn is going to special.

Legit, he's going to be huge. 

So fucking talented.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

League of losers(minus Rusev)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nobody makes fun of Rusev and my friends


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Sami Zayn is going to special.
> 
> Legit, he's going to be huge.
> 
> So fucking talented.


Potential is strong I agree.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just what the hell is the League of Jobbers in control of JBL? Hmm? Can you tell me that? Can anyone tell me that?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice Camera angle. LoN looks HUGE. But sadly they are just as boring as Ryback.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope LON destroys New Day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Somebody somewhere came up with that line. just so you all remember that lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance YEP!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Briiiiiiiiiiieeee mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooode


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

My ears are bleeding.. Must be Brie time..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Profound Sheamus. So profound


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

When is she going to retire?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait so there won't be a tag team defence at WM????
Good job WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brie & Alicia vs. Naomi and Tamina?


Yeah it's checkout time for this show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why are they having this match?



wwetna1 said:


> Zayn wont last 2-3 years doing those dives and shit on SD and Raw regularly. HE needs to know the meaning of conserving things for big moments


You are right about this but I think right now he's trying to get himself over. Once you're over you should probably tone it down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie Mode MotherFuckers! Ratings about to go up! :bahgawd


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TRAGEDY!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Brie's song makes my skin crawl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia is like the female big show of turns.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie's here time for me to go take my drink and smoke break


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Please go home and make some babies...When is she going to retire??


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler is going to defeat Triple H tonight and announce that it's always been his dream to be a member of the New Day. Then the numbers will be even.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Restomaniac said:


> Wait so there won't be a tag team defence at WM????
> Good job WWE.


There will be one with no story in the pre Show... just as last year.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I would love to know exactly how much the are paying Arnie for that shit.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"It will be a tragedy" Comparable to their individual careers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> He's booked for tonight's show.


Yeah they said that a couple of weeks ago but i was reading today that something had changed and the beginning of his engagements on the road are going to be this weekend house shows. They're probably just trying to make a surprise lol, as if it would be a surprise for Reigns to run out and screw HHH lol.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG BRIE MODE YAAAY .... Said no one ever.

This show is shit I just want the Taker/McMahons segment then im out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who will join New Day at Mania?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

No wonder they're giving this mania away for free. It's worth nothing.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Meris said:


> There will be one with no story in the pre Show... just as last year.


Not if the new day are in a 4v3 against the LON there won't be.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Christ, it's only half one. this is soooooooooo fucking slow urgh, terrible RTWM.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

How the FACK do I listen to Stephanie pretend to care about kids right now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe it's only 930. Fuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

V Foundation? That ESPN connection is starting to pay off.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great WWE, show your heels being decent human beings ... what the fuck goes through these peoples minds?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This doesn't even feel like the road to wrestlemania this RAW freaking sucks


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan shouldve put that kid in the Yes lock, ignorant fuck.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TV Off.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

See? Stephanie, a mega heel, promoting these good things. It's weird.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, they're even showing a part where a kid confesses to liking Reigns more than Bryan. Gotta keep pushing that agenda :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, Naomi...my dick is broken in half..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who will join New Day at Mania?


Should be Sandow but WWE most likely wants to keep them race related. :vince3


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HOw the fuck did Rusev get that?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I take back my earlier comment. Lana, definitely looking on point tonight. :damn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Amber B thoughts on Alicia Fox hair?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That kid is going to get beat up by the swings.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"You like Roman Reigns more than Daniel Bryan?" "Yes"

That was Vince trolling us. :ha


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol using a kid with cancer to prop up Reigns


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if 'silly shoes' will be doing the can-can again tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Bryan shouldve put that kid in the Yes lock, ignorant fuck.


:maury Be nice.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> lol using a kid with cancer to prop up Reigns


These fucks have no shame....That shit was rehearsed.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fissiks said:


> lol using a kid with cancer to prop up Reigns


ikr, they're getting so fucking desperate.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So it sounds like that award they made up last year for the hall of fame ceremony was indeed a 1 time thing.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm actually loving Lana's new look. She pretty much looks good in anything, though to be fair, I'm sure she looks just as good in nothing, too.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Solf said:


> Lol, they're even showing a part where a kid confesses to liking Reigns more than Bryan. Gotta keep pushing that agenda :lol


Vince has no shame fpalm


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I couldn't figure out why Ziggler was opening the show earlier. I now realise it was a 12am start. Fuck.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO

Alicia Fox.

Dumbass botch :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> She pretty much looks good in anything, though to be fair, I'm sure she looks just as good in nothing, too.



I actually thought you were above those "I want to bang the divas lol penis" comments. I stand corrected.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lana is hot. Can't believe she slobs on rusev's knob.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mmm Lana's heels..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There's no talent on my TV.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> I'm actually loving Lana's new look. She pretty much looks good in anything, though to be fair, I'm sure she looks just as good in nothing, too.


Can't believe Rusev is hittin that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lothario said:


> I'm actually loving Lana's new look. She pretty much looks good in anything, though to be fair, I'm sure she looks just as good in nothing, too.


Yep.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

female Young Bucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat alicia booty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana looks amazing. But that's all she has to offer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What THE FUCK was that Team Bad? :kobe


What happened to U.N.I.T.Y. :What?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lana has been absolutely ruined.:lmao The crowd couldn't care less about her now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if so; it'll only because they feel for Ziggler. The boos in the promo prove that. My goodness, all of this work for a freaking pop, 3 weeks from WM for the guy challenging for the WORLD TITLE. Fucking pathetic.


I took a break from wrestling in 2011 so I missed the build of Miz as Champion, but I have to imagine this is easily the worst build to a wwe title match since Stephanie Mcmahon was forcing Jericho to pick up dog shit right?

03 Angle-Brock was great
04 Angle-Guerrero had some great moments of intensity and the run up to Eddie's win was superb as was that match itself
05 JBL/Cena at least JBL was funny in the role and Cena was over as hell
06 HHH/Cena's match may have been dog shit but the build was inoffensive
07 was vanilla but at least they did the tag title sharing bit and again inoffensive
I don't remember 08's build. What was 08's WWE title situation again?
In 09 Orton got his heat killed in the go-home in my opinion but leading to that was one hell of a string of weekly performances by Orton and overall a great build
2010 spotlight Batista was humerous
2011 wasn't watching
Cena-Rock was Cena-Rock
Bryan's rise will go down as a classic
Reigns/Brock/Seth looming I don't recall being that offensive minus the tug of war.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H's pecs and shoulders looked really weird there.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Slater is so pathetic.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

#SocialJobbers


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This blows. WTF


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Burger King 3 weeks away from WM?
WWE really are lost aren't they.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Social outcasts suck and seriously a Burger King ad ? This is such a terrible RTWM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana + Ponytail + Revealing, bust-enhancing attire = :book

Poor Social Outcasts being wasted on product placement :Out


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You can pick the moment RAW dies every single week.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh good christ, another fucking scripted advertisement in the middle of raw, totally annoying.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Social Outcasts is all about Bo Dallas. He makes it work.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That was actually kinda funny


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hearing Bo's weird voice has been the best thing all night.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Bryan shouldve put that kid in the Yes lock, ignorant fuck.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I took a break from wrestling in 2011 so I missed the build of Miz as Champion, but I have to imagine this is easily the worst build to a wwe title match since Stephanie Mcmahon was forcing Jericho to pick up dog shit right?
> 
> 03 Angle-Brock was great
> 04 Angle-Guerrero had some great moments of intensity and the run up to Eddie's win was superb as was that match itself
> ...


2007 was HBK/Cena. Other than that, yeah, I agree. Worst build to a World Title WM match ever.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nuts to think HHH last two matches on Raw were Daniel Bryan and Curtis Axel.

Just shows you can put someone over, but it's up to them to run with it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Welp now we know why Ambrose had a crowbar and not hot dogs.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

So far the highlight of RAW has been Lana.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Using jobbers to job out jobbers so a valet can get a moment.. 

Foxxy falling off the apron looked like it hurt tho.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Annnnddddddd I'm gunna bed. Gunna watch the rest tomorrow it's to late for this shite.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Social Outcast is like that patch of facial hair you messed up when trimming. It bothers you, you wish it did not happen, and you hope it grows into place and works out but each week it gets sadder and sadder.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm more excited to watch my Timberwolves than this product right now on the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA.

Sigh.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bo is available now...for jobbing duty.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god, Paige and JoJo...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dayum, Paige.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige looks uglier than ever


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

There's a intern at my job who looks just like Paige.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would pay $100 to watch an adult ppv of this "triple threat".


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lana

:banderas


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Cringe.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Paige went a bit too far with the Addams Family look.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How do you make an impact Paige? Does Lana have any dead siblings you can make fun of?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Solf said:


> I actually thought you were above those "I want to bang the divas lol penis" comments. I stand corrected.


I'm a heterosexual male who enjoys the sight of attractive women. The only thing stranger than you being offended by that is the fact that I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, why was team SHIT on tv more than once tonight?

Fuck, WWE sucks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Nuts to think HHH last two matches on Raw were Daniel Bryan and Curtis Axel.
> 
> Just shows you can put someone over, but it's up to them to run with it.


What?!?!? The Axman was buried 1,000 feet under after that HHH segment.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

the fuck just happened?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

finalnight said:


> My god, Paige and JoJo...


I know fucking ugly get out of here...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Paige looking like a corpse.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Divas division blows. 

Does anyone miss ECW when Kelly Kelly did those Expose shows? That was interesting.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> There's a intern at my job who looks just like Paige.


You know what you gotta do...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I don't remember 08's build. What was 08's WWE title situation again?


Orton vs HHH vs Cena. Cena cashed in his title shot at No Way Out but Orton got DQed. HHH won the Raw chamber to get his chance.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

charlotte's a man...man.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to Raw is backstage interviews!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wait, did I miss the Team bad 'we need a white girl' montage?

also is this women's half hour?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> charlotte's a man...man.


Nice titties tho.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Ric Flair in the cut looking creepy as hell


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Charlottes look healthy tonight, both of them.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> You know what you gotta do...


Gotta keep it professional. Plus I got no chance in hell. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is the cameraman moving the camera during this Charlotte backstage promo where she's standing still?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

In a span of 10 minutes, we've had 3 terrible moments for the Divas division.

Sigh.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Ric needs to lay off the ketamine.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige...actually looks attractive? Dear God, I need help. :serious:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't believe Ric has taken a bump, or at least a slap, from a female wrestler yet. What gives?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Us-shits


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

So far, so shit.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd pee in Paige's butt


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Charlotte is doing great work. Really on point with her promos lately.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

pop of the night goes to the usos.

hilarious.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I'm a heterosexual male who enjoys the sight of attractive women. The only thing stranger than you being offended by that is the fact that I have no idea who you are.


I'm not offended, I just find it highly trivial and vulgar. I don't know you, I just know the fact that you can make decent points in an argument (ain't we on a board ?), which usually tends to indicate intelligence in some kind.

Therefore, it was a disappointing sight, to say the least.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Usos already tolerable because they didn't do that Samoan shit entrance.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just when you think it can't get worse, it does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Diva's contribution to Raw tonight was ghastly. Wow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yep the crowd is dead way to go WWE


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup.

USO time.

Have a good rest of the day folks.

You guys rock.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The TV Channel froze when usos appeared 

perfect!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Uso's? Piss break


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly what this Raw needed, the usos.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh great 

The Usos

:eyeroll


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

When you think things can't possibly get any shittier...

Out come the Uso's..



Come back, Team BAD, all is forgiven.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

The Usos are so irrelevant now. :mj


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Can't believe Rusev is hittin that.












:lol Anything is possible.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Just reading the comments on here, this show sounds awful.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Would rather watch another divas match than an uso's match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Where has the dudleyz been btw ? They've disappeared


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Are we not getting anything from Styles tonight?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Stale-ass Boosos. Uso boring!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate the Usos. All they do is wrestle an entertaining match every time. They're the worst.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Dextro said:


> I'd pee in Paige's butt


Why do you like talking to other guys on the internet about what you want to do with your dick? You remind me of those pervs who call innocent relay operators to talk to themselves about their sexual fantasies. I come here to talk about wrestling, not hear some dude's weird fantasies and fetishes everytime there is a woman on screen...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

2 hours in and not even 100 page thread?

Just a couple years ago we'd be at 350 by the end. It seems to dwindle further each week.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Let the absurdity begin.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bo is doing so bad for him self, not only can he only afford one kneepad, he has to dye swagger's singlet for gear.

Granted, swagger ain't using it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Outcasts *are* in action! And doing a victory lap! 

:hayden3 at Bubba Ray calling Rikishi a fatass


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This show fucking sucks and I feel bad for watching this.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Fat ass Father''

God damn Bully Ray....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Inferior talent burying superior one, as usual.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Natecore said:


> I hate the Usos. All they do is wrestle an entertaining match every time. They're the worst.


Yeah, I don't get all the hate they get. I'm waiting for the day they turn heel and we'll see everyone on here jump on their nuts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Uso's father... HE'S FAT!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Usos= Reigns x2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

freakin usos standing tall in 2016

OMG
fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Did they seriously just rip off the super kick party?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So, the Uso's new shirt is a reference to a song that came out in like '08, and Dudley's new shirt has a quote that people thought was funny in '99?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heel Uso's would actually be pretty cool...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Foley has done it. He's made the transition to fat Jesus.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Uso's channeling the Young Bucks there.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Miss Foleys baby boy!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Foley Is Good


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Foley can't have a promo with Dean in the ring to help get Dean over? :heston


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please, Dean. Murder Mick Foley like you should've 4 years ago.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Foley :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CHEAP POP


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

126 members viewing the thread :ha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck. There's still an HOUR left.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Man I remember when Ambrose was supposed to feud with Foley a couple of years back -- feels like forever ago


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Did they seriously just rip off the super kick party?


All they can do is try to rip them off because they will never be half the tag team that Young Bucks are.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The Uso's father... HE'S FAT!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Was foley on in the first hour? (I missed it), or is this his return? A backstage segment.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ambrose VS Foley...The match that never happened.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They have one of the most all around talented performers the business has ever seen in my opinion and they slot Mick on a BACKSTAGE SEGMENT WHILE WE WATCH THE BORING DRIVEL THAT HAS TRANSPIRED IN THE RING TONIGHT! Incredible.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DGenerationMC said:


> Please, Dean. Murder Mick Foley like you should've 4 years ago.


Foley like Edge, Christian, Bryan, and Graves aren't allowed to take a bump medically by WWE


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Resources" :lol :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!!! Barbed wire baseball bat :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BARBIE :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome segment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shit's fucked now. Ambrose got dat barbwire bat.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Best segment all night.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh god, the fakeness of that barbed wire. I'm nauseous.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose and Foley segment was awesome. :mark:


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Classic shit right there


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait, this isn't the main event?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew it would be Barbie. LSDean is the last person that should be using that bat.:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP Ziggler


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Barbie is back!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Genuinely thought Foley was going to come out with a fork for him there but passing him Barbie ... nice. lol.

I like that the announce team just said 'oh no' as if ... what the fuck you don't give Dean Ambrose that fucking weapon, it's not safe Mick lol.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

A bunch thought Ambrose was the new Austin. WWE sees him as the new Foley. Not that there's a damn thing wrong with that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cactus Jack Ambrose vs Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

H/Ziggler now? Wow. :lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

So Mick Foley gave Dean Lucille as a gift ? Let's see who gets the Lucille reference


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark: that Ambrose/Foley segment.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Now that was a segment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, they're booking Ambrose like Foley.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> 126 members viewing the thread :ha


What did you expect? Who wants to watch this crap anymore? WWE is the company with the biggest fanbase and the worse product


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MM10 said:


> All they can do is try to rip them off because they will never be half the tag team that Young Bucks are.


And that is what exactly besides a mindless ripoff of HBK's superkick, DX crotch chops, nwo hand gestures, and Hardy's clothing? Nothing about the Young Bucks is original


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wait, this isn't the main event?


No, Shane, Taker and McMahon will end RAW more than likely


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I was thinking Socko or a bag of thumbtacks. I guess the barbed wire baseball bat works too..


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool segment between Foley and Ambrose.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The talent of Foley is immense.....still. There is a reason the product is what it is now and it isn't the booking or Vince. It is the lack of talent that gets one over. Foley with a gray beard and Walmart flannel still outshines the top babyface.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A fork would've been nice, but that'll suffice.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Manbrose..

And welcome home Barbie!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nice titties tho.


Are they though?

Or is her face so bad that her tits just look that much better?

Questions...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Did they seriously just rip off the super kick party?


They've been doing it for years now at this point. And it's better than Lucha Underground actually having their idiot announcer call a barrage of super kicks an actual Superkick Party.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Foley/Abmrose segment was great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley more charismatic than anyone on the WWE roster to this day. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Foley can't have a promo with Dean in the ring to help get Dean over? :heston


Everyone (Roman) but you Dean :vince


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Great little segment. Barbie is the big name they needed to draw 100,000+ to Dallas Texas!

Hopefully this last hour will be good, Trips/Zigs, more AJ/Jericho stuff, and Shane/Vince/Taker


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Was that Batista getting punched in the penis in that movie "The Boss"?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So if Triple H/Ziggler is happening now with Roman returning to beat up Triple H, I'm guessing something bigger is going to happen for Taker/Shane/Vince at the end of the show?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time for the dog to job to the Boss. The real Boss.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

No way they put this on this early.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

cena542007 said:


> I was thinking *Socko* or a bag of thumbtacks. I guess the barbed wire baseball bat works too..


C'mon bro. A sock being the great equalizer in a match with Brock fuckin Lesnar? That would of been cute but totally the wrong thing to do.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Taker is closing RAW.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wit da game theme!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy shit the crowd is absolutely DEAD


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Foley more charismatic than anyone on the WWE roster to this day. :lol


To be fair, that isn't something you can teach or easily find and Mick has always had that gift in spades.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This match is gonna be an hour?
Where's AJ Styles?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Barbie at Wrestlemania. Me likey. Brock is good when he gets some color. 

Red makes green. :vince$


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Where the hell has Orton been for this road to Wrestlemania? I thought he said he would be back in time and that Meltzer was talking bs when he said he would miss Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT BARBED WIRE!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Time for Ziggler to get cucked again.. also has anyone in this "Don't be a bully, be a star" company explained why it's OK for a female to assault a man without retaliation?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, who does Dolph want at WM?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> To be fair, that isn't something you can teach or easily find and Mick has always had that gift in spades.


I know it can't be teached. It was an observation.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK that Foley/Ambrose segment hit me right in the FEELS! SPECIAL BACKSTAGE MOMENT.

Easily moment of the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've said this before but Triple H looks like such a boss with that title around his waist.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"And last time he was on Raw, he jobbed to The Radical Mongoose's tag team partner!"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Barbie at Wrestlemania. Me likey. Brock is good when he gets some color.
> 
> Red makes green. :vince$


Thing is he sweats so much it looks like he bleeds like a bitch so you won't have to do him that badly to make it happen. Brock can get colour when it's not scripted.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's been years since Trips wrestled on Raw ... 

It has been what since 2002 that Steph has walked down to the ring with him for a match on raw?


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

400,000,000 followers on facebook? Umm...try like 30,000,000.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Boba Fett said:


> So Mick Foley gave Dean Lucille as a gift ? Let's see who gets the Lucille reference


It's not for BB King, I'll tell you that!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Clearly reigns coming in to do a run in so ziggler wins and gets to pick his match or whatever the stip is.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> This match is gonna be an hour?
> Where AJ Styles?


Thats what i want to know. Ive suffered for 2 hours. Give me AJ!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Holy shit the crowd is absolutely DEAD


The Hunter Effect


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3 minute squash?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I know it can't be teached. It was an observation.


And an apt one my friend when 3/4 of the roster has the allure of a empty roll of toilet paper.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH's body is finally starting to show its age...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that belt looks great around hhh's waist.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

burial incoming...


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

It's Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Foley like Edge, Christian, Bryan, and Graves aren't allowed to take a bump medically by WWE


The camera starts to shake and misses whatever happens in the locker room. When it regains it's focus, Mick Foley is on the floor beaten and "bloodied", with Dean Ambrose (and Barbie) nowhere to be seen. No bump required.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

God WWE was dumb as hell for getting rid of Jim Ross. 

These commentators all cowtow to HHH & STephanie like pussies. 


JR would have been the only one defiant in his commentary. :jr


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Still early, but the crowd is pretty dead so far


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Honestly, I've always wanted to see Dolph vs HHH. After SvS '14, it would have been a good match for Royal Rumble. Clearly Dolph doesn't go over but still.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder how many times in JBL's announcing career he's said "This guy is good but he's going up against one of the greats" in some form or fashion.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH Looks around..

"Damn these people really are asleep, we must be really be putting on shit shows."

:trips7


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> God WWE was dumb as hell for getting rid of Jim Ross.
> 
> These commentators all cowtow to HHH & STephanie like pussies.
> 
> ...


I just heard JR in my head giving it 'oh for the love of god' at Foley passing that beast onto a man who really doesn't need a weapon lmao.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dolphin boy wins thanks to Reigns. Shane announces later that Ziggler picked his match. He's going to be Shane's representative to face Taker and finally take down the Authority for good. 

JK. Get your shovels ready.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guarantee boring Reigns gets involved at some point.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The war of the arm drag.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> that belt looks great around hhh's waist.


Sadly HHH and Lesnar are the only 2 guys on the roster who deserves a belt around their waist.

That's why all the other jobbers carry the belts on their shoulders.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> The camera starts to shake and misses whatever happens in the locker room. When it regains it's focus, Mick Foley is on the floor beaten and "bloodied", with Dean Ambrose (and Barbie) nowhere to be seen. No bump required.


Why would Dean attack Foley?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crowd is dead as a doornail...Here is Yokozuna throwing a superkick.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dolph kinda looks like HBK.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

RAW needs some NXT excitement. This crowd literally doesn't care.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea, this Roman Reigns 'pop' they are trying to manufacture isn't going to happen. 

Crowd don't even care that HHH is wrestling unexpectedly tonight :ti 

I don't think they are going to give a shit when Reigns appears.

This should be a lesson to WWE that guys like Ziggler can't be treated like an absolute joke all year around and then thrown into a big match like this expecting people to still care.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:ann1


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Im hoping Orton makes it for WM. 

Orton vs. Wyatt would be a good matchup imo.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Why would Dean attack Foley?


Because he's an unstable LUNATIC!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That ziggler overselling...


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

"And Triple H establishing dominance!!"

*Commercial kicks in*


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> God WWE was dumb as hell for getting rid of Jim Ross.
> 
> These commentators all cowtow to HHH & STephanie like pussies.
> 
> ...


"That Triple H is a no good son of a bitch" :jr


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> Dolph kinda looks like HBK.


Don't insult HBK by calling that Billy Gunn ripoff a look alike


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

This is not the main event? What is? The McMahons + Undertaker?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> HHH's body is finally starting to show its age...


You didn't see his WrestleMania 31 match against Sting?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

So if Dolph wins.... Why the hell wouldn't he put himself in the WWE titile match. He will want a IC Title match as his ''big match at Wrestlemania because thats WWE logic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Dean and Lesnar don't blade the fuck up at WM then :Out


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie at ringside for this? Random. She may be taking a bump from Roman tonight if/when he appears. That would admittedly buy him two weeks with fans. :mj5


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Haitch looks slowwwww as fuck..

And JBL has raised the 'how fucking annoying can a commentator be' bar beyond what I thought possible..


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

God I miss Seth.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Crowd is dead as a doornail...Here is Yokozuna throwing a superkick.


That kick and the sell are perfection.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Why would Dean attack Foley?


Because he's "crazy".


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> It's not for BB King, I'll tell you that!


You are correct !!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sadly HHH and Lesnar are the only 2 guys on the roster who deserves a belt around their waist.
> 
> That's why all the other jobbers carry the belts on their shoulders.


Well, to be fair, the ic doesn't fit around KO's waist and the belt is too big for kalisto.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I'm from Winnipeg you idiot!!


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> So if Dolph wins.... Why the hell wouldn't he put himself in the WWE titile match. He will want a IC Title match as his ''big match at Wrestlemania because thats WWE logic.


You werent listening to the promo.

Steph said he could pick any match EXCEPT for the heavyweight title match.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

BoundForMania said:


> So if Dolph wins.... Why the hell wouldn't he put himself in the WWE titile match. He will want a IC Title match as his ''big match at Wrestlemania because thats WWE logic.


Stephanie said he can't have a match for the title against HHH.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Dolph kinda looks like HBK.


HHH is probably having some weird flashbacks as the match goes on.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Crowd is dead as a doornail...Here is Yokozuna throwing a superkick.


My God that sell by Bret Hart. He was so fucking good. So fucking good. I wish we had a Bret hart today in his prime.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What is a Heel said:


> God I miss Seth.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

BoundForMania said:


> So if Dolph wins.... Why the hell wouldn't he put himself in the WWE titile match. He will want a IC Title match as his ''big match at Wrestlemania because thats WWE logic.


Stephanie stated in the segment that he could enter any match except the WWE title main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > HHH's body is finally starting to show its age...
> ...


I guess the sunlight was more forgiving than this artificial light is.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hunter almost broke/sprained that ankle after that knee.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ziggler's tights look like pajamas.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler doesn't even have a viable feud to set up a match for. Who else doesn't have a match going on it would make a useful match on the WM card?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Well, to be fair, the ic doesn't fit around KO's waist and the belt is too big for kalisto.


:ti Setting the bait but at least it was funny.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> HHH is probably having some weird flashbacks as the match goes on.


Probably sexual flashbacks.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

if you squint your eyes, it looks like Triple H is wrestling against a young Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

H is exhausted from Saturday. Dude's getting old. Fuck can ya do?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


I laughed and I have no idea why.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Wait.. Why would Ziggler dress up as Taker?


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Brollins said:


>


I miss Curb Stomp too.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Wtf :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


> if you squint your eyes, it looks like Triple H is wrestling against a young Shawn Michaels.


Dolph has a killer mullet?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This bores me


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The match chemistry here is no bueno...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I've heard crickets in hayfields louder than this crowd


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

how long till X-Pac comes out to make the save?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph's going to pull the ref out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I've heard crickets in hayfields louder than this crowd


Which is funny since Pittsburgh is usually quite loud and smarky!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay that was fucking 3, twice in a row.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:ann1


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH says Superkick? Really? Against me? :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Great classically styled match. Proof that we don't need 800 high spots a match to make it work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Both of these guys are sellers. Lame offenses. So boring.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H slowing the pace and going the extra 5 minutes is making for great false finish matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the same cheating referee from last night. 


That Nick Patrick cheating MF.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

"Stephanie!! Get the shovel"


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

that reversal ziggler did when H was jumping from the second rope was lame as shit


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

and out of the f^cking blue the crowd starts getting into it :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is such a spotty piece of shit match :lol


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

not that I like dolph but he's in a tough spot here. if the match is good, hhh will think it was because of him. if it's the shits, hhh will think it was dolph's fault


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I've heard crickets in hayfields louder than this crowd


I am having a pretty hard time hearing it over the frogs chirping away in the marsh next door.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hawkke said:
> 
> 
> > HHH is probably having some weird flashbacks as the match goes on.
> ...


HBK's lips were reserved for Vince only.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match has been a snoozefest so far. Disappointing, these two don't have chemistry or they're just phoning it in.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This bores me













Anyone up for a game of basketball? How about you and your friends against me and The Revolution.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that was a sweet spinebuster.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Who woke up the crowd?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow JBL actually called it a Sweet Chin music too.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope JBL gets paid well for this blow job he's giving Hunter.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know what it is with ziggler, I just have no interest in him. His character is just meh.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

The only way this makes sense is if Roman Reigns interferes, otherwise I don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolph is stepping up. Beautiful superkick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Ziggler poverty HBK attire is killing me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, let's the swerve overwith.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Make HHH strong damnit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Wow JBL actually called it a Sweet Chin music too.


HBK is rolling in his grave...He's not even dead yet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So are we all waiting for Kurt Angle or some shit at the end of RAW?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Who woke up the crowd?


Some asshole was impersonating Randy Savage in the seventh row again :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, Dolph Ziggler hasn't beat HHH with those moves he never wins with, lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You know, the title is not on the line. Why don't they just book this a surprise and have Dolph win. 


What does HHH has to lose?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this the closest we get to HHH vs HBK in 2016... until HHH/Rollins.. my bad.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

They are planting the seed of a dolph run in during the roman hhh match at mania


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Roman?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

WOAT PEDIGREE WOW


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

imagine ziggler injuring triple h right before mania
oh nevermind, triple h pulled out the shovel so reign could come back from his "injury"
listen to the boo's lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Reigns interference, huh?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Stephanie got confused and thought she was at a concert there


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

botched timing on the pedigree even. Im sorry but no chemistry there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell was that.. I think he just killed Ziggler..


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

So the point of that... was.............


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

no buys. my eyes are already drooping lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing match. Not sure what purpose or served, but I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, what?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love seeing HHH put over the younger guys.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that match sucked, and was pointless.

And that dead reaction for Reigns. :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL no one cares


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL...What a waste of time.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HOLY SHTI WHAT A POP THE CROWD IS GOING CRAZY, REIGNS HAS SAVED US AND THE CROWD LOVES IT!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Terrible Reigns pop.....AKA boo's!


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

HHH wins clean LOL

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


>>>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL that pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lukewarm response for Roman.

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no....not this boring guy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's what happens when you mess with Stephanie. Stephanie points her finger Triple H destroys.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA WWE, your plan didn't work, fools.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol the boo's


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fucking reaction to your number one face for Mania.

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

:vince


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so Reigns is going to be a heel by attacking Triple H when he is weakened?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a fine match, people just don't appreciate slow build.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman returns and gets booed:lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

And the crowd goes... wild?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

That's worse than boos lol, no reaction for Reigns.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> You know, the title is not on the line. Why don't they just book this a surprise and have Dolph win.
> 
> 
> What does HHH has to lose?


And as someone said, it could've set Dolph up as a potential title challenger post-Mania.



Shit, here comes Reigns.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup. Reigns still not over.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Mountain of boos. Lol. Cmon guys.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well what was the point of that?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:heston


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

"Triple H looks like he's seen a ghost!"

No he doesn't.. lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ Those boo's.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

WEAKEST TAKEDOWN EVER :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kill him Roman!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely no response :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo-urns


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it just me or does da look a little different...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wow do they love Reigns...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Them boos are real :lol way to go Vince gotta love how the announcers completely ignore it


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> that was a sweet spinebuster.


His are almost always good.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dem boos.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

that takedown... :ugh2

wtf was that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you kidding me.. Now he comes out? NOW? He couldn't have helped to ol' Doggy Ziggler pick up a Win? :lol What a crock! This guy can't even screw over his opponent right!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Is this supposed to make roman look like a babyface?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think that was the reaction they were hoping for.....lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mixture of apathy and boos. Damn...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah WWE Reigns will never be over :lmao


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Bust him open


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Break it Down said:


> So the point of that... was.............


Yeah, it really didn't do anything for anyone. Not sure why they'd wait for Reigns to come out AFTER the match.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

First he gets no reaction

Then he gets booed LMAO


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

oh dear..

BOOOlieve dat!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn... I actually feel bad for the guy. Seems like a genuinely good dude off camera. Must be a shitting feeling.

Not his fault either. 100% booking/Vince.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH / Ziggler was solid. :clap

And :evans at the "take Reigns off TV to get him sympy upon returning" gameplan getting a tepid response at best and boos at worst. Like Ziggler, Roman deserves better booking than this fuckery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Embarrassing :lmao :lmao
:sodone


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Missed opportunity.

As soon as the match with Ziggler was announced I knew it was to set up Reign's return.

What should have happened was Reigns providing the distraction leading to Ziggler winning before the brawl started.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos worse than I thought. This is bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston That bass from the boos.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I cannot wait to see the reaction this match gets at Wrestlemania


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Jesus, these idiots. Stop the boos ffs..


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Dem boo birds tho....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why didn't he help Ziggler?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive taken shits with louder pops than the one Reigns just got coming through the entrance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god man, if you break HHH's nose, it will take 30 hours to repair it in surgery!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

5 mins of Boos. When was the last time this happened?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I hear kids/girls, and then I hear boos.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HEY!! You don't lay your hands on Lil' Naitch you son of a bitch!


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

No one wants this fuck to be champ except wwe


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Lil Naitch takes a better bumb than half the roster.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Is it just me or Hunter not selling right now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just make it a fatal four way for the title. Ambrose/Lesnar/Reigns/Triple H, and have Triple H retain or Lesnar win(or Ambrose).

Reigns is NEVER going to be over, unless WWE starts from scratch :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is so bad. And booked like HHH is the face again :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Are they piping in boos. How could the audience be woken up from that Dolph v. HHH sleeper?

I like how Reigns dodged that beer can to the face.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cole reading his overly dramatic lines to put Roman over. :heston


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why was that ziggler stipulation even added?


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Was that a PBR?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So they're going down the 'badass' route again. Smart...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'bouncing it off the face of Reigns! The surgically reconstructed face of Reigns!'.

A++++ commentary.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman has an edge to him!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those 2 girls in the stands!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This dude will never get over...Boooo-leave that.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh my god those cunts in the front row just now.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Reigns is being killed with boos :lol :lol :lol

Please WWE, turn him heel for fuck sakes. This face run isn't working. I feel bad for the guy off screen.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Right now Vince is screaming to the production truck switch it to Smackdown Mode goddammit Smackdown Mode!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know how they just choose to ignore these reactions and act like the crowd wants it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how the camera zooms in on every punch.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This reactions is absolutely AWFUL for Reigns, like holy crap :lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jesus crhist those thirsty ass whores want reigns dick more than vince does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Those chicks in the front row want the D so bad:lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A fair representation of Roman fans right here.


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

holy shit the boo's lol
Reign deserves every boo he gets,go play football again,let the actual wrestlers get a push


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> Those 2 girls in the stands!!!


hahaha :laugh:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Even some boos in this casual crowd. Nice. Wait for Philly and Brooklyn.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :cole reading his overly dramatic lines to put Roman over. :heston


He's trying SO hard.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did he just grab a blade from a fan? :lol :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These commentators suck. They are actually the worst part about this segment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, at least that chick is happy to see Roman.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That last segment must be for Shane/Vince.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is so awkward.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at them BABY GURLS in the front row orgasming at THA BIG DAWG beating the piss out of Haitch.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I can hear the Boos over the peeping frogs outside now!
:HA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want blood!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit Boss was that girl having an orgasm over Roman.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ Those cunts in the first row.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

This after match melee is decent


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Not entering through the crowd and then jumping Triple H after he's been in a match. It's like they want fans to boo Reigns.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok I have to admit, this is a HORRIBLE reaction for Reigns all things considered


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Talk about Roman getting a Pop....soda is the only kind he can get


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos lasted the entire time they were out there. :lmao


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

That's what i tought, and then I saw he was an asshole off camera...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol at this


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is some AE shit going on lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns sucks


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL TRIPLE H HIT THAT REF :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> These commentators suck. They are actually the worst part about this segment.


Can you imagine JR commentating on this


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A wild Jamie Noble appears!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're letting him beat up EVERYONE to try to get a face reaction, this is so fucking bonkers


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Reigns working for those TLC cheers. But nope.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HHH sold the plastic trash can like death after no-selling the entire last 5 minutes :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Sad excuse of a Mania main eventer TWO years in a fucking row...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This booking is more like a heel turn than anything else. HHH wins a match fairly....then after a hard match is assaulted by Reigns....who also attacks refs and security guys.......He's either a heel......or a really garbage version of Austin.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate Triple H so much. This is great. First time I haven't changed the channel when he comes on.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

JAMIE NOBLE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent fight to be fair.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Godway said:


> This is so bad. And booked like HHH is the face again :lmao


To be fair, the most Reigns was over recently was after beating the fuck out of Trips. They decided to go to the well again. Didn't work out so well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, this is kinda awesome.

This may go down as the best 3rd hour in years.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Send out the jobbers to break it up!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao :lmao


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL random jack swagger appearance


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This blows. Gosh.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Swagger randomly appears :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips is busted open!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

casual swagger comes in with the save


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

That ref got legit hurt just now lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns wouldn't be as annoying if it wasn't for the mental over the top commentary. Ramming it down your throat now tough he is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop him, Swagger!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Yup. Reigns still not over.


Been that way for nearly 2 years.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

HHH must be hitting dem roids. This guy is 47.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw IRS!!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

A random Jack Swagger appears!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sad thing about it is this beatdown is pretty decent too :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

talentedjobber said:


> That's what i tought, and then I saw he was an asshole off camera...


No he's not...


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

:sodone


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they all should have come running and told him to leave it, then enter Ambrose with Barbie ... 'yeah kick his ass Roman' lol, he needs to play more of a bad influence lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Well damn....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

FINALLY, Jamie Noble has returned!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Usos showing up to stop Reigns' rampage = :jericho2

Swagger and Mizark showing up to stop Reigns' rampage = :swaggerwhat


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Well that was heelish


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

This has to be the last straw for the Roman face push. It's over. They're shutting it down after tonight.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

That trash can throw. Amazing


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Is it just me or does da look a little different...


I was thinking the exact same thing. I don't think that nose surgery was to "repair a shattered nose" or for a "pre existing condition"...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh god did you hear those cheers so loud :hogan


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman with an edge is awesome. I'm sure someone will complain though. :eyeroll


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

There was nothing wrong that beat down at all. It was just hilarious to listen to the reaction.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TakerFreak said:


> Reigns will get a amazing pop tonight. Believe that.





Lothario said:


> I guarantee he'll receive predominantly boos, especially after the tease they gave last night with Dean. You can bookmark this post.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Great beat down. Another example of fans just being stubborn.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

This segment didn't need Usos WWE


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Reigns should've bashed the tv screen on the Usos. He would get over instantly.. haha 

We would've the Badass Roman Reigns that kicks ass no matter who you are, it would be perfect.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

It just aint gonna fuckin work but the WWE is hellbent on making it happen

Thank god Shane and Undertaker are closing out the show...I hope?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WTF was Swagger doing there?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I couldn't care less about the fucking boos

BADASS REIGNS IS BACK BABY! :banderas


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

You guys see the ref hurt his leg when H threw the big case lmao damn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> To be fair, the most Reigns was over recently was after beating the fuck out of Trips. They decided to go to the well again. Didn't work out so well.


Which should have been obvious. We've already seen him beat up HHH/Vince, and it's already OLD. Furthermore proving that this guy isn't going to work out for them. The one thing he did that got a pop is now getting booed. People don't fucking like him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I think it's fair to say that went alot worse than WWE expected.

:lol


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

that was cool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Throwing the garbage can at Triple H had me weak.:done


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> they all should have come running and told him to leave it, then enter Ambrose with Barbie ... 'yeah kick his ass Roman' lol, *he needs to play more of a bad influence lol.*


I've felt this way for so long. Dean should've always been the devil on Roman's shoulder, not just a "wacky" sidekick. 

Be that Martin Riggs to his Roger Murtaugh. And when things get too crazy, Reigns can say "I'm too pretty for this shit." :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Philly and Brooklyn next. Then on to WM. :heston


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

That was a pretty rad beat down.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

"I've never seen Reigns like this before!!" :cole
"Somebody call the police!" :jbl

Without question, the worst commentators of all time.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SWagger still wears a chain on his jeans.

fuck sake.


----------



## Austinrko (Jan 27, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Are you kidding me.. Now he comes out? NOW? He couldn't have helped to ol' Doggy Ziggler pick up a Win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then most of you would have said that's predictable, I saw 8 different complain about that possible outcome.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> A random Jack Swagger appears!


I thought that was some random local indie geek.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

No sympy, Roman. You can't get pissy about the crowd hating you if 'you're the one getting rich'.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Lol, this is kinda awesome.
> 
> This may go down as the best 3rd hour in years.


Still in terms of brawls this's got nothing on Undertaker Lesnar last year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman didn't really get boos. He didn't really get anything but it is a smark city.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually first Reigns segment I have enjoyed in.. possibly ever? It was totally contrived and they were very deliberate in giving Reigns more of an edge, but at least they finally did it. He was angry, he made people bleed, he didn't give a fuck. That's A good step in the right direction for his character I'd say.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Stone cold would have never let jack fkn swagger from letting him stomp a mudhole reigns Is still a bish


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

mattheel said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I don't think that nose surgery was to "repair a shattered nose" or for a "pre existing condition"...


I thought he looked different too. Like had shaped his eyebrows or some shit :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That was a shame, because it was the right move, but they just didn't execute it as well as they did when he snapped at TLC.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Bruh came back to more booooooooooo's


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boss said:


> This has to be the last straw for the Roman face push. It's over. They're shutting it down after tonight.


Oh you poor deluded fool


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That brawl/beatdown was weak (never mind that the crowd was booing the face in all of it), that match was weak, the whole WWE Title scene is weak. Hopefully Taker/Shane/Vince can pick up the slack to end the show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Ok I have to admit, this is a HORRIBLE reaction for Reigns all things considered


Yep.. No real other way to slice it. He got apathy for his music and entrance, and more of it mixed with deep boos and a couple screams from the girls in the front row near the cameras :lol.

This reaction was FAR worse than any Cena has got. This was basically:

60% apathy, 35% boos, 5% cheers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, I think it's fair to say that went alot worse than WWE expected.
> 
> :lol



:vince7 :mj2


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Last segment cant last 35 minutes. Hopefully a Styles segment next.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I've felt this way for so long. Dean should've always been the devil on Roman's shoulder, not just a "wacky" sidekick.


For me, in the shield that was always what he always was, the one telling them both to do terrible things lol, so in a way Rollins is the monster he created.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's see that Shane segment now.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Just turn the dude heel already, he's just not likable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God I hate this "Brad" commercial.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol all that time Dean spent trying to get heat on HHH and dude is still getting booed out of the building, during a big return scenario custom built for him to get a big pop.

Enough with the ridiculously over the top high maintenance to make this work, turn him heel or gtfo. What a colossal waste of another Main Event


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman booed out of the arena lmao

It was deafening lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man they boo'd the F*ck outta' him. Wrestle-mania here we come! :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I marked out for Jamie Noble. :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bambamgordy said:


> Actually first Reigns segment I have enjoyed in.. possibly ever? It was totally contrived and they were very deliberate in giving Reigns more of an edge, but at least they finally did it. He was angry, he made people bleed, he didn't give a fuck. That's A good step in the right direction for his character I'd say.


It's irrelevant if there's no consistency. We shall see..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Christian and his dance are so white!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Roman with an edge is awesome. I*'m sure someone will complain though.* :eyeroll


Thousands of fans in the arena just did on live television. Did you hit mute by accident?


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, look at this thread so quickly from the entry of Reigns at page 121 to page 136 in a matter of minutes. Then people say Reigns doesnt sell lol. Keep hating him you idiots! Boo the booking and not Reigns


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That moment would've been 10x better if Reigns would've been yelling at Hiatch so the audience could hear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos were so loud and lasted so long. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bambamgordy said:


> LOL random jack swagger appearance


I'm sure that made Jack Twagger happy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is what you call the Roman rub, you could put Hitler in the ring with him and they'd still boo Roman.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Those boos were so loud and lasted so long. :lol


They weren't booing him guys, come on, they were saying UUUUHHHHAAAAA... It's his catchphrase. :HHH2:jericho2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Roman didn't really get boos. He didn't really get anything but it is a smark city.


Pittsburgh is not a smark city. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Network plug.. Fuck off, cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was actually pretty sad. The people booing seemed like they were doing their sad painful duty. Not like Cena where people seem to actually enjoy booing the shit out of him.


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

Ratman said:


> Great beat down. Another example of fans just being stubborn.


fans being stubborn...you fucking kidding me? We don't have to like the dumb ass shit you like. We aren't stubborn...its 2016 and they're shoving this shit down our throats. It doesn't work. They haven't tried to fix it. We don't want it. you're in the minority.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Byron had time that time to give Trips a blade.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

ROMAN REIGNS IS A BEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAST!!! I don't care about the boos because THAT WAS BADASS!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They're not mentioning the Takeover special.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Those boos were so loud and lasted so long. :lol


 Hope the fans keep it up till Vince gets it through his thick head that we don't want him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulda had Roman attack the Usos and turn right then and there. I rarely advocate for the 'turn him heel' unless it's necessary. Which it is.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Natecore said:


> The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:
> 
> 
> > Roman didn't really get boos. He didn't really get anything but it is a smark city.
> ...


Haha. Pittsburgh might be the only city more casual than Nashville.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Get it Jacqueline!!!!




HoF!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacqueline deserves it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman Reigns tonight...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Boss ass bitch always gave the best beat downs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This HOF class, outside of Sting, yikes.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If there was ever such a thing, Jacqueline should go in under the nip-slip hall of fame as well. Never knew a diva that has had as many nip-slips on television as her.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

That was a heel beats own if I ever saw one hopefully foreshadowing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So over/under 5 times is how much they replay that Roman segment before RAW ends?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Duk said:


> fans being stubborn...you fucking kidding me? We don't have to like the dumb ass shit you like. We aren't stubborn...its 2016 and they're shoving this shit down our throats. It doesn't work. They haven't tried to fix it. We don't want it. you're in the minority.


Indeed..Time has changed but WWE hasn't. Social media is too strong for them to do these forced pushes.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Terry Gordy just looks awful in that pic, man.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

That beatdown was meh, and anyone who was entertained by it... just uhg.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

There he is you bastards. The fucking powerhouse overrated piece of sh*t.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

So there's not gonna be any Wyatt today.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jacqueline had the best 'porno music sounding' theme in wrestling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they still doing these bits with Goldust and Truth? 

Why?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A woman whose most memorable highlights are PMS and a wardrobe malfunction is HOF material....... ok


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

I hope this r truth gold dust shit never ends its hilarious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ratman said:


> Great beat down. Another example of fans just being stubborn.


That was epic! I loved the stare down!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Now we go to this shit.......


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Poor R-Truth......... :francis


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> If there was ever such a thing, Jacqueline should go in under the nip-slip hall of fame as well. Never knew a diva that has had as many nip-slips on television as her.


IF only paige had them half as much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why do these Goldust/Truth segments even exist?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

No AJ? 

edit: Nvm.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Godway said:


> Which should have been obvious. We've already seen him beat up HHH/Vince, and it's already OLD. Furthermore proving that this guy isn't going to work out for them. The one thing he did that got a pop is now getting booed. People don't fucking like him.


Trust me, I agree. They had multiple opportunities to bail themselves out. Fast Lane; Roadblock; hell, shoehorning Ambrose into the match after the hole "foot under the ropes thing", and have Lesnar take on Wyatt.

Either way, it's too late now. They appear to be sticking with this match, and this was most likely their last ditch effort to get the crowd behind him. Turning him somehow at WM is probably the best route they could take at this point.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

:dahell :dahell


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I bet Vince is cracking up at all these Truth and Goldust segments. Old senile coot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it weren't for Jackie or Luna's patience, Sable would've been shit out of luck as far as wrestling goes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, I'm confused... didn't Goldust want to be Truth's partner? When did the roles reverse?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Aman said:


> Hope the fans keep it up till Vince gets it through his thick head that we don't want him.


Not gonna happen. Cena been getting booed for a decade now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So over/under 5 times is how much they replay that Roman segment before RAW ends?


It depends on how long it will take for their engineers to process out the boos.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

great penguin segment


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck yes, I thought there was no time for an AJ-Y2J segment.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

If anyone else gave that beat down, there would of been huge pops. lol Reigns is unsalvageable


----------



## Austinrko (Jan 27, 2016)

I've seen so many complaints on here about stuff that didn't happen because most of you say WWE is too predictable, but then most of you complained that it didn't happen lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Heel Jericho :mark:!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, seriously, you guys look at this crap they put out week after week and tell me with a straight face they're not trying to see how big of a steaming pile of shit they can heave up there and people will still sit and watch. Even on the rare occasion that they have a good idea, they still find a way to shit all over it. 

I'm finally at the point that I've given up hope that they'll ever put on a show I can actually sit through again, never mind one that I actually enjoy watching.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the new Goldust gear!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles about to come wreck Jericho


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jerigod here to rescue this show.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What time does this show finish tonight? Was that truth golddust thing needed?


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

finalnight said:


> This was actually pretty sad. The people booing seemed like they were doing their sad painful duty. Not like Cena where people seem to actually enjoy booing the shit out of him.


Can confirm, was booing the shit out of Cena in Montreal and I had a blast. I wouldn't even boo Roman. I would just sit and regret wasting money on him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We just saw R-Truth do a proposal to Goldust that had gay, bestiality *and* furry undertones to it...

:bush


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

If Jackie's going in, that must be good news for Victoria at some point. Most underrated "Diva" of all time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The best thing is, I can see Styles running down to the ring for a brawl segment, of his own, with Jericho, and you'll see how the crowd reacts to a true well-liked talent.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wait, I'm confused... didn't Goldust want to be Truth's partner? When did the roles reverse?


Now that I think about it...you're right


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This HOF class, outside of Sting, yikes.


Freebirds without Jimmy Garvin deserve to go in.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

These Sonic commercials get worse and worse.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How long are they going to drag this out?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Aman said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the fans keep it up till Vince gets it through his thick head that we don't want him.
> ...


Different kind of boo. That makes a difference and Vince/HHH knows that. Cena gets "you are stale" boos. Fans want somethijlng different from him. Reigns gets "go away you are not entertaining" boos. Big difference there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> Freebirds without Jimmy Garvin deserve to go in.


Yep. I meant from a star/name standpoint.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> A woman whose most memorable highlights are PMS and a wardrobe malfunction is HOF material....... ok


You don't remember 1998, when the women's division was mostly Jacqueline, Sable, Luna, and Molly Holly but under a different name I forget.

1st Women's Championship since it was reinstated. 
1st Bikini match contest winner! Sable was DQ


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

All Reigns has to do is tell the fans to go fuck themselves and it could be the beginning of an epic heel run, but noooooo


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> We just saw R-Truth do a proposal to Goldust that had gay, bestiality *and* furry undertones to it...
> 
> :bush


trying to cash in on that zootopia publicity.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So Truth Says Dog and gives a reference from Rap group Outkast AND gives a origin story from him growing up in Hood...and a piggen with a limp.....YEAH BUT WWE ISN'T RACIST yeah OK lol


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The G.O.A.T said:


> These Sonic commercials get worse and worse.


Better than watching on the Xfinity website. "We are in a commercial break." And then have this cheesy rock music or whatever it is played nonstop.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince doesn't care what fans think. :duck


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Still waiting for Heel Reigns.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If it weren't for Jackie or Luna's patience, Sable would've been shit out of luck as far as wrestling goes.


100% agree! 

I'm glad for Jackie as I enjoyed her WWE run as well a her beginning stint in TNA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love heel Y2J


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont usually vibe with Russo's wacky ideas: but Vinnie proposed starting at the rumble last year he'd have Reigns flip off the crowd/hard camera and start him on a lone wolf anti-hero run who just doesn't give a damn. Hard to disagree seeing these results.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess they are holding Styles off of television this week.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

cena542007 said:


> Better than watching on the Xfinity website. "We are in a commercial break." And then have this cheesy rock music or whatever it is played nonstop.


I thought I was the only one...That light blue background is going to make me blind.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jericho has always been miles better as a heel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :evans at them BABY GURLS in the front row orgasming at THA BIG DAWG beating the piss out of Haitch.















bonkertons said:


> Damn... I actually feel bad for the guy. Seems like a genuinely good dude off camera. Must be a shitting feeling.
> 
> *Not his fault either. 100% booking/Vince.*


Correct.




Roman Empire said:


> This is some AE shit going on lol


It was....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709568652299796480



Jack Thwagger said:


> Shoulda had Roman attack the Usos and turn right then and there. I rarely advocate for the 'turn him heel' unless it's necessary. Which it is.


It is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool daddy Jericho


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Uh-oh, it looks like someone is wearing their grumpy pants. :y2j


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Heel Jericho is miles better than face Jericho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well thank you for making me feel uncomfortable, Jericho.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Jesus, Neville comes out and mutes the crowd.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You idiots who continue to blame "smarks" have crossed the threshold of being in denial into straight up imbeciles. Pittsburgh isn't smart heavy and neither was Birmingham Alabama. There are also children at these events. Why aren't they heard? Hell, even the women weren't as audible and they're usually 90% of his fans at live events. 

You *will* come to terms that Roman simply isn't the guy whether you like it or not. He isn't in the same league as his predecessors. He isn't even on the bench or in the same game as the likes of Austin, and fans will not pretend that he is because you and Vince say so. You want to turn away a huge portion of the fans (that are still left) then put the title on him for a significant stretch. There's a reason they've taken the belt off of him twice in three months.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is a hack!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Y2J/Neville?

give em 20 minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

why is it Fox sports and all these other websites are the ones to reveal who's going to be in the Hall of Fame and not wwe themselves?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why boring Neville??? Nobody cares about Neville


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heel Jericho is god.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god with a pop like that it's the man that the crowd forgot.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Indeed..Time has changed but WWE hasn't. Social media is too strong for them to do these forced pushes.


I never understood why they "force push" the people THEY want. I mean... Just push wrestlers that connect with the fans and that's it! It's so damn simple!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Since the heel turn, Jericho's been the best mic worker in the company again. It's great how he can just flip a switch to go from irrelevant to awesome.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I waited 2 hours 37 minutes for thus fucking Y2J/AJ segment so it better be good


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How long is this match going to last?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> why is it Fox sports and all these other websites are the ones to reveal who's going to be in the Hall of Fame and not wwe themselves?


WWE pays them to get that mainstream rub.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> why is it Fox sports and all these other websites are the ones to reveal who's going to be in the Hall of Fame and not wwe themselves?


Because Vince McMahon is desperate for the mainstream acceptance that he never has and never will get.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

This match in Japan was cool, but they shoulda had Finn come in and beat his ass then AJ vs Finn program.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Styles!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

RAW is JERICHO!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heel Jericho has always been G.O.A.T!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> These Sonic commercials get worse and worse.


Still better than three fucking hours of JBL. It's not even close.


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Neville's here? Lets hope he doesn't job, he needs a win


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> A woman whose most memorable highlights are PMS and a wardrobe malfunction is HOF material....... ok


lmao, are you serious?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They just won't learn. What will they try next to get Reigns over?

1. Have Damien Sandow dress up in Nazi uniform complete with Charlie Chaplin moustache so Reigns can beat him and have the announcers say "Reigns just speared Hitler!"

2. Have him put on a mask and different outfit and cape and call himself "Captain Samoa".

3. Have him come out with yet another hard luck story about how hard he has it,etc.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GET OUTTA MY FACE *goes to commercial* :lmao The man is god


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NeVille should be getting pushed over..

- Zayn
- Styles
- Ziggler


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that charisma forgot"


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've yawned 20 times in the last half hour. This is becoming nearly impossible to watch. But I watch it the hope for the occasional interesting thing.


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

they should just show commercials instead of the matches. Come back 20 seconds before the pin and then move on to the next R-Truth or Adam Morrison segment.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol at the people in this forum blaming the wrestlers. The crowd sucks plain and simple.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I love how Jericho's new heel gimmick is Cyclone Attack! :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show must be going to run really late.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> They just won't learn. What will they try next to get Reigns over?
> 
> 1. Have Damien Sandow dress up in Nazi uniform complete with Charlie Chaplin moustache so Reigns can beat him and have the announcers say "Reigns just speared Hitler!"


Would get Hitler over.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Dunno about gravity, but Neville was almost the man that Lillian forgot then..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, that Shane segment is probably going to last until 11:30. Ugh.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> why is it Fox sports and all these other websites are the ones to reveal who's going to be in the Hall of Fame and not wwe themselves?


Football season is over, Baseball is still spring training....They have literally nothing else to do so they find this stuff out fast.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MR-Bolainas said:


> "The man that charisma forgot"


are you on a delay?

reigns was like 15 minutes ago.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Jericho just land on his head?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So many commercials!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nevile got hurt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Because Vince McMahon is desperate for the mainstream acceptance that he never has and never will get.


 So true lol. Its kind of pathetic tbh.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I never understood why they "force push" the people THEY want. I mean... Just push wrestlers that connect with the fans and that's it! It's so damn simple!


That makes too much sense and makes too much money.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn, that sucked. Good way for Jericho to play it off.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Heel Jericho is genuinely good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

please tell me neville isn't actually hurt.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Another injury!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Little Naitch vs Chris Jericho in a WCW end of an era match at WrestleMania


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO this is old school Jericho


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dammit. Wish there was an HD stream that was up to the same time as TV.

I have a bunch of HD streams, but they lag so far behind the crappy streams.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boss said:


> Would get Hitler over.


It probably would,lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Charles Robinson is the best kayfabe referee ever! 

There are about 9 billion instances before this when guys should have been DQ'd for doing that and Charles was finally the guy that said "Fuck this, I have power over you".


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Jericho's heel promos are almost as annoying as Cena pandering to the crowd. Everything is so forced.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho! :lol


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, Jericho REEEALLY putting AJ over. Literally just begging them to cheer for him now. I like him but Christ.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ !!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho is God when he's a heel. The man is just gold, there's no one better.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Uh, oh. This is all ad-lib from here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's it? Springboard forearm and that's it? 

WWE man:lmao


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

thats it?....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This show's got people so asleep he couldn't even beg a chant out of the crowd. :lol


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was anti-climatic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phenomenal Forearm...

Maggle plz

MAGGLE PLZ


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn Jericho is doing good work here. They've really insulated AJ from working with anyone but Jericho much eh? Guess that just goes till mania, kind of tiring but it is a good way to introduce/ test him/ let Jericho break him into WWE style.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What was that? 30 seconds? Pathetic.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that was it?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This crowd is weird. Did they drop heavy painkillers into the drinks ? Seems like everyone is numb.. wtf


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That's it??????

AJ could have done more....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE would like to wish AJ Styles well in his future endeavors. He is noted for out Superman punching Roman Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Make WWE Deliver....good shows"


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Neville obviously got legit injured which explains the awkward ending.

Also, this crowd is the WOAT. I know the show wasn't great but they make it worse.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What a load of shit. That's all the AJ we get?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

MR-Bolainas said:


> "The man that charisma forgot"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Why boring Neville??? Nobody cares about Neville


Well maybe if they gave him a decent gimmick and a push he could actually do something, I don't see how he is boring tho, he is by far one of the most talented wrestler I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This goes thru and I cancel Dish!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

No wonder they opened with a match. They're closing wth a boring 20 minute promo.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

so they half assed that segment for taker's walk down teh ramp?


Colossal fuck up of a show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Really disappointing segment, Jericho hit him with 3 code breakers.... He should have at least hit with a styles clash after the forearm... the forearm isn't a finisher...


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

AJ vs Finn please?


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow roman reigns haters, did you see the ovation Aj Styles got?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This RAW has been so strange. Everything feels rushed, yet, it has dragged on for an eternity.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Incoming CycLoNe thread about how AJ didn't speak.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Brollins said:


> This crowd is weird. Did they drop heavy painkillers into the drinks ? Seems like everyone is numb.. wtf


THE SHOW FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Taker better run to the ring to stop this show going into overtime over overtime lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I like how all of this stuff happens right after Chicago Raw. Like ALWAYS


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So they ban the Styles Clash, and now we get given the 'Phenomial Forearm'


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome pic of the Undertaker and his original theme is still the creepiest! He should grow his hair out put it in front of his face put his hat on and come out to that theme that would be awesome.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

This crowd is terrible. Did they pop for anyone?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Best theme in WWE! :trips9


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Neville looked proper hurt.. 


And AJ does a Superman.. I mean Phenomenal Forearm, and then talks a bit... What fuckery is this WWE?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Taker is so happy backstage right now that his feud with Lesnar is over.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

mandeep000 said:


> Wow roman reigns haters, did you see the ovation Aj Styles got?


One of the biggest pops of the night with an extremely casual crowd when he is a smark town favorite? Yea, i heard it. Didnt hear a single boo either. He's a great talent and the fans universally love him.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see my demigod TAKER.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

ladies and gentleman next up
the Phenom ..
THE UNDER !
:vince8


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> Taker better run to the ring to stop this show going into overtime over overtime lol.


Taker's entrance will take 30 minutes :lol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Break it Down said:


> THE SHOW FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!


Even more weird is people paying to see a show that sucks. >


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Boss said:


> Wow, Jericho REEEALLY putting AJ over. Literally just begging them to cheer for him now. I like him but Christ.


Exactly. It's so desperate and forced I can't take any of this seriously. It doesn't help that AJ Styles has no personality whatsoever.

It's just one of those charity feuds where someone does everything in their power to get the other guy over.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

MM10 said:


> One of the biggest pops of the night with an extremely casual crowd when he is a smark town favorite? Yea, i heard it. Didnt hear a single boo either. He's a great talent and the fans universally love him.



Savage.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This RAW has been so strange. Everything feels rushed, yet, it has dragged on for an eternity.


Three hours are rough. I feel like I am breaking.

I kind of want to get on with the Taker segment so I can lie down and rest.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking digitally enhanced cheese stretch right here, because I can guarantee you it didn't come from the shell.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> they all should have come running and told him to leave it, then enter Ambrose with Barbie ... 'yeah kick his ass Roman' lol, he needs to play more of a bad influence lol.



I immediately thought of











:mj5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I may lose Raw. :darryl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is fucking ded


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

AJ Styles should have learned some Charisma from Kenny Omega. Shoulda brought that guy over


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool walk, dude


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Vince is Booty" :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well here comes Vince "I skip leg day" McMahon. Hopefully this will be good.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Corporate Ministry ending the show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Complete silence for Vince.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see Shane and Taker. Face to face.

Going to be sweet.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Taker's entrance will take 30 minutes :lol


Yeah that is true then he will say RIP then the show is over


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Begging for cheers. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince is awesome. At the end of the day, I'll almost always love the crazy bastard.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Vince is booty sign LOL


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It really seems like this is the last segment tonight because they were stalling for time :lol 

If this has had 15 different rewrites in the past three hours, expect it to be utterly pointless.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

"Wake Up God Damn It!
-Vince


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Vince looking good and he has the best walk of all time!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No Chance!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I may lose Raw. :darryl


You won't miss anything :lol


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

WrestlingJesus said Undertaker should be shown getting out of a taxi running into the arena, jumping in the ring, going "REST....IN....PEACE...", running back out, and jumping into the taxi. Please make it happen WWE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah yeah Vince. I made a thread about it today too. New Era in a few weeks. :ambrose


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Second time a McMahon has had to ask the crowd to be make noise tonight.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince trying to wake the crowd up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vince getting salty over Pittsburgh not giving a remote fuck about him. Stupid old bastard. :chlol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I love that Vince acknowledged the crowd is kinda iffy tonight.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

AJ has made Jericho relevant again. Honestly flabbergasted that anyone can even attempt to argue that it's been the other way around.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"What?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince...what the hell did you just say?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botching lines as well.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes Vince, you're quite right, it would be a dream, because the only place Shane's walking to after WM is the Airport.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What chants are the worst.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Fans are so bored they can't even get a good "what" chant going.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What the shit did Vince just say "that dream will be a reality but it won't be a reality because it won't be a reality because it would be a nightmare." 

I think that might be what he just said.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jesus Vince, when you have to come out and beg for reactions on a weekly basis it's getting really bad.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't expect much Vince, the crowd has been absolute garbage.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok Vince shut up already lets get this RAW over with


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I enjoyed jaqueline. Saw her first in memphis, thought she was stacked

Dont care what happened backstage, or in wcw. The freebirds were hayes, gordy and roberts. Fuck jimmy garvin


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The crowd is absolutely fucking dead, man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Not a great reaction for Taker, either.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The most depraved sadistic creature in WWE?

Oh you mean Steph?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The fans are dreaming!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> I love that Vince acknowledged the crowd is kinda iffy tonight.


He's been doing that a lot lately. Hell, there was a Smackdown taping a year or so ago where he came out during a commercial break to yell at the crowd to get more excited.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> What chants are the worst.


Indeed. Probably one of the worst "gimmicks" in wrestling.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

scrapethattoast said:


> Fans are so bored they can't even get a good "what" chant going.


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince looks rough tonight. He's definitely lost a step on the mic too. Not just tonight either.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

finalnight said:


> He's been doing that a lot lately. Hell, there was a Smackdown taping a year or so ago where he came out during a commercial break to yell at the crowd to get more excited.


Holy shit, really? Link? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody put this man on a Segway.. Let's get rollin rollin rollin here!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, nice pop for Taker once he appeared...

... but Dean with pop of the night earlier on a loaded show. Vince, you know what needs to be done... at some point.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker should set Vince on fire!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Tombstone Piledriver some one plz!


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Just take this garbage city off the RAW stop map. Vince should start punishing bad cities with no shows.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These people paid money to sit on their ass...Can they interact just a little?

Not even Taker is getting a pop.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Taker looks a lot better than 2014. He had a rough look back then with the mohawk and the tan.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus christ. I'm keying in credit card info on my phone when the gong sounds. I finish and look up and Taker hasn't even taken his first step down the ramp.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh hurry it up you fake zombie. Man I wish he came back out on the bike.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

How many words will the undertaker say this time?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish Taker would change his theme back to the 1998 Ministry Version with the guitar intro.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

certainly has perfected that entrance over the years. The theme is incredible, but it's nothing without the character behind it.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Made myself a sandwich during Taker's entrance.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What is a Heel said:


> Just take this garbage city off the RAW stop map. Vince should start punishing bad cities with no shows.


No, he should start putting on better shows


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> These paid money to sit on their ass...Can they interact just a little?
> 
> Not even Taker is getting a pop.


Can you really blame them after sitting thru 3 hours of hot ass boring garbage.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

damn no ring smoke anymore. Shame.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I will say, besides the Ambrose/Lesnar segment the crowd has been dead most of the night. What happened, Pittsburgh?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Awesome pic of the Undertaker and his original theme is still the creepiest! He should grow his hair out put it in front of his face put his hat on and come out to that theme that would be awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This episode looks like it lasted 4 hours.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll never forget seeing Taker's entrance live at SummerSlam. Sitting high up and still feeling the heat from the flames is a never forgotten experience. Everytime I see his entrance now, I feel the heat from those flames somehow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

After all these years Taker's presence is still incredible. Better presence than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> Holy shit, really? Link? :lmao


http://fansided.com/2014/11/11/vince-mcmahon-ripped-liverpool-wwe-crowd-smackdown-taping/


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

"It will be a reality but it will be a reality but it will be a nightmare!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss the Ministry of darkness undertaker, so tired of the monotone zombie Taker.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Wish these announcers wouldn't talk during his whole entrance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Taker. Make some sense of why you are doing this!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Undertaker rules HIAC" pretty sure he's lost like nearly every HIAC match he's ever had.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What is a Heel said:


> Just take this garbage city off the RAW stop map. Vince should start punishing bad cities with no shows.


Over 10,000 tickets sold says otherwise. This is also the same city that hijacked the Rumble when Bryan was not in it.

It's the show. I'd like to see you cheer for any of this garbage.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't rough him up Taker, you'll get suspended!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. Taker's face got old.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really like the chemistry between Vince and Undertaker


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Vince


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

It feels like the Undertaker just increases the duration of his walk every time he comes out just to take the piss.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Taker has his Mania tan all ready.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pittsburgh is so bored out of their minds that it took them 4-5 seconds to get a proper "UN-DER-TA-KER!" chant going.

:jaydamn

Poor, damn fools could've just stayed home and saved their hard-earned money. :serious:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

finalnight said:


> http://fansided.com/2014/11/11/vince-mcmahon-ripped-liverpool-wwe-crowd-smackdown-taping/


Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lillian instead of announcing combined weight, should announce combined age in the ring right now. What is that? 180 yrs now?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Taker has The Creeper swagger down to a science.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I miss the Ministry of darkness undertaker, so tired of the monotone zombie Taker.


Me too but a lot of people,Taker included hated it lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

End him Taker!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

My dude Taker lookin old af tonight


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

How have they managed to avoid explaining why Taker is going along with all of this?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shane with them fresh kicks


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Taker looks like his face is melting.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> Made myself a sandwich during Taker's entrance.


I made a fucking cake.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Better Call Saul replay starts now. C ya.

:saul


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The guy who talks about how terrible WWE is now gets the biggest pop.

I wish they cared


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

1998:

Vince: An Apology? You want Austin to apologize? If anyone deserves an apology... its me!
Vince: You put your hands on me.
Undertaker: And I might do it again!
Vince: You put your hands on me and for that I sustained a neck injury and I'm going to my apology. 
*glass shatters as Austin enters*


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

Now its 250 yrs.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

When Shane McMahon has the same shoes as you...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck, this crowd is painfully bad tonight.

COME ON YOU DEAD FUCKS, REACT OR SOME SHIT


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Taker's going bald.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am surprised Vince didn't make Shane "Just for Men" that shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Taker, Shane, and Styles proving that this crowd will cheer loudly for some people despite being bored overall.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I miss the sara tattoo


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shane needs to dye his hair. He's more grayer than Vince.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL yeah that will work -__-


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is booty!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Where can I purchase those shoes Shane is wearing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Shane's Jordan 1's looking fresh.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Now that the euphoria/shock of Shane returning has worn off does any one else think about what a random match this is? Who wouldda thought


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> How have they managed to avoid explaining why Taker is going along with all of this?


Michelle McCool needs a new car?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Shane botch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm gonna miss


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Undertaker vs. Shane is more ridiculous than Lesnar vs. Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd caught that botch.:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker not giving any fucks :ha


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Promo botch :lol.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"You're gonna go to hit me and I'm gonna miss... you're gonna miss.."


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

awwww shit


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

Another line botch. They've given up.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude, so bad

The mcmahons got drunk before raw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shane.. what are you even saying? :lol

I'm fighting for the plane fare to get back home because Vince is too cheep!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Taker looking chubby


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

"I'm gonna' miss? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shane with that botch :lol "Your gonna hit me and I'm gonna miss"


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what the fuck is shane saying?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"Wrestling in a nutshell"

Shane McMahon


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane with the botch.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Where can I purchase those shoes Shane is wearing.


Jordan 1's? Try footlocker...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Shane seems really nervous during his promos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shane, maybe its best not to tell Undertaker your strategy. 

But if you're going to, say shit that doesn't make any sense. 

Because you know what they say. Competition is 80% mental and 40% physical.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry, but someone take Shane's mic :kobelol


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

You're gonna hit me, and I'm gonna miss. OOOHH. Nice burn there Shane.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

OK Vince.. When I said about RAW being 4 hours a few weeks ago I was joking..

Srsly..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is so boring fuck heart this isn't Captain Planet and none of these mother fuckers are Mati


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Worst fucking Raw there ever may be.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, God. Shane his fumbling over these lines. 

I'm cringing a little. The crowd laughed.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Shane with that Sid like botch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Taker has been a bad promo for a decade+.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd fuck up my lines if Undertaker was staring me down too..................


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They're finally addressing that plot hole.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Smarky Smark said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I purchase those shoes Shane is wearing.
> ...


Not those one's those are limited...try EBay


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose vs Lesnar
Shane vs Taker

Hell, lets do Hornswoggle vs Mark Henry and Kane in a 2 on 1 handicap match while we are at it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Shane is fucking up horribly.

Dudes been gone too long.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never seen so much melted orange puddy in one place at one time.


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

His gloves?


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Why do all segments suck these days?


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

good job endorsing them gloves mr. Under


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is Taker's face so orange!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Worst promo ever.. even tops McGillicutty, lmfao!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Stumbled over those words a bit but Shane's looking like he's been training hard.

Needs to work on those punches though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He was your higher power tho


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AW SHEET


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here we go !!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> OK Vince.. When I said about RAW being 4 hours a few weeks ago I was joking..
> 
> Srsly..


Raw has always goes overtime


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahaha, dem Shane punches
Now I'm looking less forward to this match.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL What?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertakers deadly punch finishing move? What is he talking about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those punches :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

This shit awkward as all hell. 

The audience doesn't know who to cheer anymore.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker talking trash!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Only three weeks until baseball starts and I can ignore this painfully boring show for six months.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Weak ass looking shane punches tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This storyline makes no sense.

:lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Vince moves faster than Shane to escape Taker


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Vince's bitch'' 

LMAO.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, so I guess we'll have to wait yet another week to find out why this feud is even happening or how it makes any sense whatsoever?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

aaaaaaand we still don't know why Taker is agreeing to fight for Vince...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

seriously wtf was this?
:ti


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just his clothes or does Shane looks like he's getting a bit husky?


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

GOD DAMN THAT WAS UNDERWHELMING!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Woof...that segment actually diminished my excitement for this match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This angle just gets more and more and more awkward...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The 2 biggest babyfaces heading into WM has a match against each other for the future of WWE. :ha


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Shane's punches look as bad as Naomi's Hundred Rending Kicks......


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Shane punches like a fucking girl...Dean punches are bad but they aren't Shane bad.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This officially makes no sense. None.


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

And with that all the hype about Shane Mcmahon is gone. Good Job Undy you old hack.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's like a continuation of the Corporate Ministry...except worse...and with no Stone Cold or The Rock.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Please 'Taker, shave your head.

Shane-O vs. Dean-O in a Flabby and Sick Punches Match, please. :chlol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I need some freaking explanations to care about this whole Taker/Shane business to care.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It's so bad it's funny. Genuinely fucking terrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah.. I'm not even going to cheat the free email system to watch this wrestlemania.. what a total cluster fuck..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane really went there!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shane, I am fan but.....please, no more shuffles and no more super fast punches. Please. :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This story line lacks of logic. Why is Taker fighting for Vince?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

An all round dreadful segment, offered no hype for the match. If anything it highlighted how bad it will be.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hopefully that's a preview of what will happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This storyline makes no sense.
> 
> :lmao


Have they even explained why Taker is going through with this?

I hope the excuse isn't just that Vince is the boss, so he does whatever.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrible RAW. Best thing was Dean and Brock. Foley segment was well done, too.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I suppose the reason for Undertaker fighting is purely because he likes a challenge and wants to wrestle. It's not the most compelling reason, but I'll take it. I really wish though that there had been some blackmail, or hidden motive behind it (perhaps there still can be).


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The crowd was so dead for that segment. 

Wrestlemania will be free and it will be free for a reason.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Refer to my sig for the reason on why this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Woof...that segment actually diminished my excitement for this match


Exactly, its Undertaker character limitations and the lack of mic skills that are hurting the angle pretty bad.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Shane's little attack on Taker sealed it. This Raw was overstocked with shit and fuck.


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

Seriously, how hard would it to be like "i have the soul of paul bearer trapped in an urn and if you don't kill shane I'm going to let Kane eat his soul and he will never get to the underworld." I mean literally just any fucking reason. We want to like this feud...just kind of explain it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Once again, Shane did subtle things that sold it for me. His timing on getting out of the way was flawless. The punches look stupid, and it does not matter one bit. Shane is a terrible pro wrestler. He's there perfect sports entertainer. I'm so freaking stoked for this Match now


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Reckon Cena or someone will return to help Shane


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chokeslam STRAIGHT TO HELL!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane has no chance!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man WWE are fucked,
It's either Roman Vs HHH closing the show with Roman boos or this clusterfuck of a main event.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I love Undertaker's choice of eyeliner. Brings out his eyes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As much as I hate the idea of Jericho/AJ IV, Jericho/AJ and Ambrose/LSDean is going to save Mania for me. :no:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

All that momentum (OK, so that word may be a bit questionable) and it's gone.. gone, gone gone..


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This entire angle makes NO FUCKING SENSE...

Why is taker fighting shane?

Why is did taker accept the match?

Why is Bailey Jay a dude. 

I'm so fucking confused.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

They seriously couldn't think of a better way to use Undertaker for WrestleMania 32? fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Literally short of leaping off the cell onto Taker... what the fuck is Taker believably supposed to sell in this match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane closes the show in a garbage segment while HHH bladed for that end of 2nd hour segment. :heston

Shane has that power now.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

How I miss those vintage segments in the attitude era... the segments were perhaps more interesting than the matches and the excitement they managed to build was amazing...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Duk said:


> Seriously, how hard would it to be like "i have the soul of paul bearer trapped in an urn and if you don't kill shane I'm going to let Kane eat his soul and he will never get to the underworld." I mean literally just any fucking reason. We want to like this feud...just kind of explain it.


That'd be so dope.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> Shane is fucking up horribly.
> 
> Dudes been gone too long.


I am afraid you are right. Even the Rock had trouble adjusting for a couple of months when he came back, but he at least had been acting in the interim.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd fuck up my lines if Undertaker was staring me down too..................


I got unnerved at the airport one time, because I looked up and Maven from Tough Enough was staring at me. I can't imagine what I'd do if it were Taker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao That segment was so unintentionally hilarious, I actually enjoyed it. Shane's botch, and Taker talking about his gloves got me rolling. But actually the end was pretty good, they're trying to make Shane seem like a believable threat to Taker and that Taker is definitely not Vince's friend/ally... although the issue is they still haven't explained WHY THE FUCK TAKER IS DOING THIS MATCH? GIVE US SOMETHING WWE... ANYTHING!

But besides that, crowd sucked, and it doesn't help they're forced to choose between Taker and Shane. Wrestlemania is going to be even worse with where it is, and what's on the line.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane vs. the Devil himself!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I bet Shane stiffs the hell out of guys with those terrible looking punches. He should be at the performance center training with Eva Marie. I think they're on about the same level of being Pro Wrestlers.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

if Cena shows up at Mania.....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

You could tell a mile off that Shane was really nervous and uncomfortable when he first returned and I had put that down to the fact that he was away so long but what has become apparent tonight is that he's struggling to remember the lines when he is out there. 

That was a shit promo that contained a huge botch in which there was an audible laugh from the audience and a few smaller botches also. 

A really underwhelming segment. I think it's safe to say that all of the excitement for this match has gone down the drain after tonight, what little was left anyway. :lol 

Damn, I fucking hate this company so much.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

BoundForMania said:


> The crowd was so dead for that segment.
> 
> Wrestlemania will be free and it will be free for a reason.


How true, and how unbelievably sad.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy Jesus, that was bad. Reigns booed out of the building once again while commentators hilariously completely ignore it (WWE's plans just keep not working with the guy. TURN. HIM. HEEL!) and another segment with Undertaker where they have another chance to explain why Undertaker would possibly be doing Vince's bidding... And they fail to do so. Plus Shane looked awful in there.

Wrestlemania is in serious danger of being a complete stinker. Thank God it's only 3am rather than 4am. Goodnight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is Taker fighting Shane? Will Roman ever learn how to wrestle ? Find out all this and more on the next episode of Dragon Ball E


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This WM will make history. Taker vs Shane will be the worst Taker WM match of all time.


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

I understand Shane's back and its a big deal, and no one gives a fuck about the Big Show anymore, but seriously couldn't they have been all like "Big show you are gonna kill Shane because I own your house." We could see a teary eyed big show throwing Shane off shit. I mean no one really gives a fuck about the match...we all want to see Shane fall off something high...thats it. I get that it wouldn't be taker, but this makes no sense.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Vince has the urn, that's prolly why he's helping him! It's 1995 again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Duk said:


> Seriously, how hard would it to be like "i have the soul of paul bearer trapped in an urn and if you don't kill shane I'm going to let Kane eat his soul and he will never get to the underworld." I mean literally just any fucking reason. We want to like this feud...just kind of explain it.


McMahon doesn't have it:


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

There has NEVER been a Road to Wrestlemania worst than this one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane won't last long vs. Taker.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Shane should just tag in Bayley. She has a better chance of beating the Undertaker.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This has to be the worst Wrestlemania in a long time. Even Wrestlemania 2000 had the triple threat ladder match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What I find so funny is undertaker is supposed to be this this dark mythical force and he's wearing mma gloves with sports logos on them. 

It made more sense back in the day when he just wore plain black gloves.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw sucked. Fuck WWE. End of. Night night.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

At least they addressed the plothole. Thought the segment was okay, not great but better than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker still has time to refuse to fight Shane. Make it Shane vs. Vince.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

People seriously complain too much, I liked Raw, but they should have closed with the HHH/Ziggler match and Roman aftermath.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It was obvious when it was made, but they *clearly* panicked and threw this Shane vs Undertaker/Vince storyline together at the last minute. Card was (still is) lackluster and Vince needed to sell tickets and present a match that could main event WM if he wasn't sure that Roman would be embraced to end the show. No direction and nothing makes sense in this angle. They just threw it out there and are writing on the fly, which is why it continues to grow more and more awkward. 


You don't write cohesive, gripping stories on a whim. You outline and plan. Angle was initially hot because of Shane's appearance but now it's beginning to unravel because 

A.) You can only get that magic return once

And


B.) They've been exposed as being just as confused by the entire ordeal as the fans currently are.




They don't know where they are going, they're just goin Absolutely terrible and inexcusable.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> This WM will make history. Taker vs Shane will be the worst Taker WM match of all time.


Yea, it's going to be bad. If Shane is as rusty in the ring as he is on the mic this will be a complete shitfest. 

I think it's up to Ambrose/Lesnar to attempt to save Mania. At least blood is back, cos this match needs it. Lots of it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd was so bad they didn't even give Sami Zayn a reaction.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

i liked the taker segment. it wasn't Bad.
Something is better than Nothing people,


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> At least they addressed the plothole. Thought the segment was okay, not great but better than 2 weeks ago.


They didn't address it exactly, they mentioned it and left it hanging with no valid answer.

What they just did was worse than actually just not mentioning it at all.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Taker still has time to refuse to fight Shane. Make it Shane vs. Vince.



Don't be stupid and then leave Taker without an opponent lool.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

sbzero546 said:


> Chokeslam STRAIGHT TO HELL!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709577619243544577


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ziggler should have won and put himself in the match as Shane's tag team partner.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> This crowd was so bad they didn't even give Sami Zayn a reaction.


You mean Kevin Owens former friend who wrestled The Miz in a throwaway match? 

That's how most of the fans see him. WWE have done a terrible job of promoting his call up. AJ Styles debut and introduction is how you do it. Zayn looks like an afterthought. 

Kevin Owens continues to be awesome though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Many things were wrong tonight, but AJ not beating Jericho to a pulp was bad writing.. I know they don't want to make him look heelish, but the crowd was begging for more and it would have been deserved..

Same issue with RR beating up HHH.. It just fizzled out.. It needed a proper ending, not that calmed down by the Uso's shit they did.. He should have been celebrating beating HHH senseless and not just cowering off like a scalded puppy.

The Shane/Taker stuff is all fuckery anyway, so not investing anything into that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why boring Neville??? Nobody cares about Neville


But he beat KO for the newcomer of the year Slammy lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Shane asked undertaker why he's being Vince McMahon's puppet, and undertaker just said "no one controls me". LOL if no one controls you then why are you agreeing to do the fucking match in the first place? it kind of looks like someone's controlling you.

This segment was just poorly done, nothing anyone said made any sense. And nothing Shane said made any damn sense, dude looked nervous as fuck, like some teenager trying to ask a girl out for the first time


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BoundForMania said:


> Don't be stupid and then leave Taker without an opponent lool.


Taking a year off wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Many things were wrong tonight, but AJ not beating Jericho to a pulp was bad writing.. I know they don't want to make him look heelish, but the crowd was begging for more and it would have been deserved..
> 
> Same issue with RR beating up HHH.. It just fizzled out.. It needed a proper ending, not that calmed down by the Uso's shit they did.. He should have been celebrating beating HHH senseless and not just cowering off like a scalded puppy.
> 
> The Shane/Taker stuff is all fuckery anyway, so not investing anything into that.


I wanted AJ to hit a finisher.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So Shane asked undertaker why he's being Vince McMahon's puppet, and undertaker just said "no one controls me". LOL if no one controls you then why are you agreeing to do the fucking match in the first place? it kind of looks like someone's controlling you.
> 
> This segment was just poorly done, nothing anyone say made any sense.


Awful segment. Basic promos that could have been scribbled on a piece of toilet paper (where it belonged) in five minutes. 

No logic to any of it and Shane completely fucked up his lines. Atrocious.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I wanted AJ to hit a finisher.


Yep.. I'd say a calf crusher to make him scream and tap like mad.. Sells the move a bit more before their match, and satisfies the need for vengeance.. >


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

mandeep000 said:


> Wow roman reigns haters, did you see the ovation Aj Styles got?


It wasn't good at all, yet still much better than Reigns received lmao.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

styles should start talking first


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I fell asleep again. has ME happened? lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dat promo botch tho...

Seriously that botch was inexcusable from Shane. It's not like he was deep into a promo or anything. He fucked up as soon as he started talking. His punches didn't help matters either.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

was bryan on raw? wat about foley


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

how did shane botch?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

HiddenFlaw said:


> how did shane botch?


"You're going to swing and I'm going to miss." He then corrected himself: "You're going to miss."


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I wanted AJ to hit a finisher.


Hate to say this, but he did. He was on Twitter a while back asking for people to help him name the springboard forearm, because it had "been finishing matches lately". Say hello to his new finisher.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I really think they are still holding out hope that Cena will be ready to go. Once they know for sure they will most likely kayfabe "injure" Shane and sub Cena into his place. Same match stip.

After that, it's honestly a pretty good card. Poor build for the most part, but a solid card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The worst/scariest part about tonight's Raw was that WWE gave us literally EVERYTHING they had tonight: Shane, Brock, Taker, Reigns. And they still fell WAY short of giving us a really good show that would get us pumped for WM. Scary, pathetic, terrible, etc. Use whatever adjective you want. Not good.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Very happy overall.

LON got good heel heat, that went too long, though. Please stay Barrett, you could be so useful. Del Rio looked like he was into it, AT LAST. Can't help but love Sheamus, he's a bully, brawler, and looks like a throwback Celtic warrior who fought against the Vikings. Terrible that he doesn't get more reaction.

On the phone with an insurance adjuster during the Ambrose/Lesnar segment. Pissed about it, one minute Heyman was talking, I look back and have to wonder where Ambro got that crowbar from. Dammit.

Foley used well. Didn't need to do anything more.

Women's match was nice. Naomi looked like a million bucks. Let Alicia ditch that wig, borrow a pair of Seth's tac pants, sport the mohawk, and work a Charlize Theron-Thunder Road look. 

Dolph/3NXT was a beautiful thing. I was hoping the entire time the RoRe run-in wouldn't happen during the match. So good to see him given some story. Really nice outing, wish he could have at least have won through count out.

Roman back out was fantastic for me. Wouldn't have watched if not for the rumor that he'd be back. He looked like he's been through some shit. Backstage brawl, wonderful. Could have been better if he'd broken past Usos, Henry, and Swagger then attacked Based HXT one more time. Still makes me wonder if they're reserving the option to turn him near/at/post Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> The worst/scariest part about tonight's Raw was that WWE gave us literally EVERYTHING they had tonight: Shane, Brock, Taker, Reigns. And they still fell WAY short of giving us a really good show that would get us pumped for WM. Scary, pathetic, terrible, etc. Use whatever adjective you want. Not good.


The superstars they use aren't the problem; it's the way they book the superstars. WWE had an immense amount of momentum after Shane came back, but they've blown it. They blew it for a few reasons:

1. NOT explaining why Taker would accept the match
2. What was the mistake Vince made that Shane bailed him out on
3. Trying to make Shane appear like he's a threat (Should book it like Shane has no chance in hell of winning)
4. Exposing Shane's weak punches


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The worst/scariest part about tonight's Raw was that WWE gave us literally EVERYTHING they had tonight: Shane, Brock, Taker, Reigns. And they still fell WAY short of giving us a really good show that would get us pumped for WM. Scary, pathetic, terrible, etc. Use whatever adjective you want. Not good.


They had a Tag Title match, HHH's in-ring return to Raw, The No. 1 contenders return from injury and a highly anticipated segment that featured Vince, Shane and Taker all in the same ring. 

Yet somehow, this show was unbelievably lackluster :lol 

The League of Nations have no heat because they've been booked like geeks for months so the first match and it's endind had next to no impact. 

Roman Reigns was heavily boo'ed on his return while his 'little buddy' Dean Ambrose was warmly received. 

Why was Ziggler in a match with HHH if he was just going to lose? Made no sense. They were clearly trying to pop the crowd for Reigns yet they made no effort to have Ziggler needing to be 'saved' which I presumed was the whole point of having him in the match in the first place. 

Then you have that atrocious main event segment. Shane can't remember his lines which were probably finalized five minutes before the segment, Vince and Taker have an awkward exchange that explains ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and then we have a flat response to an underwhelming chokeslam to close out the show. Oh, and Vince AGAIN resorted to begging the crowd to make more noise for him. 

Really, really bad.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, and Del Rio can't sell worth a shit. I thought it was just against small guts, but it's against anybody. Doesn't matter -- I officially give zero shits about whatever WWE is doing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The superstars they use aren't the problem; it's the way they book the superstars. WWE had an immense amount of momentum after Shane came back, but they've blown it. They blew it for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. NOT explaining why Taker would accept the match
> 2. What was the mistake Vince made that Shane bailed him out on
> ...


I know it's not who they used (for the most part). My point was even with HUGE names like Brock, Taker, and Shane making appearances all on one show; they still managed to have the show they had. Amazing.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Boring. This WM card is garbage. Who the fuq cares about Ryback v Sin Cara? Still not matches for Styles, Jericho, or KO? And they are pushing Sami Zayn who is as dry as powdered milk.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

Besides the Divas title match, not one match so far really interests me, which is quite disappointing seeing as I wait all year for Mania to come around..


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what was happened during the Triple H vs Ziggler match ? I thought some got hurt or forgot how the match would go on ? Because they talked very much also with the ref and called their spots. Anybody else noticed that ?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Turned out to be one of the most solid RAW shows in a long time. I picked a perfect time to finally go to one! Most fun part was no doubt booing Roman Reigns. My god even kids were booing him and one kid behind me even said how much he wanted Seth Rollins back. xD Faith in the youth restored! Seeing HHH wrestle live was awesome. Seats were badass too.

Have to tune in to Smackdown to see Becky and Sasha though  And the merch tables did not have their stuff when we went up. Settled for Shane and HHH myself. (Didnt even know Shane had a shirt)





























My friend snapped these pics.


*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Reigns is now the outlet for venting fan frustration with Vince McMahon. If they try to anoint someone else that the fans aren't behind then that guy will then become the outlet for venting (and everyone will be saying, "Reigns lost his heat, he can't get shit for a reaction"). The only main roster wrestler that the core are going to swallow as the new hero is AJ Styles.

As long as the product is boring and Vince is dictating to us who we should want, the fans are going to vent. WWE has succeeded in making creative the biggest heels in the company.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Pretty decent RAW this week. We had a Tag Team Title Match between New Day vs LoN match that could be leading to a face turn for the New Day. Since they are setting up a rematch for Wrestlemania, that is probably going to happen. The Ambrose/Heyman/Lesnar promo that came after was not bad either. Wanted to see Lesnar and Ambrose brawl again but that will have to wait. That little backstage segment with Mick Foley and Ambrose was cool too. I guess the main highlight of the night does go to Triple H's first match on RAW in 3 years. I kept thinking there had to be a swerve as it wasn't the main event. But no, it was an actual match and it a lengthy one. Of course Ziggler lost but at least he wasn't buried. The return of Roman Reigns was done well as he got a good reaction and the beatdown that came after was cool. I did not mind the two Divas segments either as they all got my attention. Seeing Paige backstage and Lana was looking hot trying to annoy Brie. The main event segment was lacking. I still don't understand why Undertaker is doing Vince's bidding. And Shane looked sorta lost in his promo. Not to mention who the hell are we supposed to boo here?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

For me it was kinda like...yeah, they tried, it was a better show, but that's not saying much. This lead-up to WM is still extremely lackluster to me and the odd meh, decent show, isn't going to change that.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

"your just Vince's bitch" :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Turned out to be one of the most solid RAW shows in a long time. I picked a perfect time to finally go to one! Most fun part was no doubt booing Roman Reigns. My god even kids were booing him and one kid behind me even said how much he wanted Seth Rollins back. xD Faith in the youth restored! Seeing HHH wrestle live was awesome. Seats were badass too.
> 
> Have to tune in to Smackdown to see Becky and Sasha though  And the merch tables did not have their stuff when we went up. Settled for Shane and HHH myself. (Didnt even know Shane had a shirt)
> 
> ...


You were at the show? Didn't seem like you guys were into any of it last night apart from Ambrose. Wasn't the most dead crowd I've ever seen but for this time of year it was really quiet. 

Not that there was much to cheer for mind you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> "your just Vince's bitch" :lmao


:cenaooh

Havn't watched Raw yet myself though, so ill check it out laters.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

A+ Raw

New day vs LON match was damn good. Xavier Woods has step his in ring game up a lot!

Hope Neville is okay.

Dolph vs Triple H... Now this just shows how great Triple H is. He made dolph look like a main eventer. Not that dolph isn't it's just Trips brought out the best in him and also made him look good. The locker room needs more Vets like Triple H. I mean those near falls I really though Dolph had it a few times.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> :cenaooh
> 
> Havn't watched Raw yet myself though, so ill check it out laters.


Do it Brock, i dare you! I enjoyed the show.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I found myself watching a lot more of the show this week. Only part I skipped were Ryback's match (as always), Brie Bella's match (as always) and The Usos match (as always). Crowd seemed dead as fuck except for Ambrose. Reigns' music hitting was so awkward though, it didn't help with Cole doing a piss poor job of making it seem like the big deal they wanted it to be. I guess New Day are full fledged babyfaces as well now, which is pretty cool as long as they keep their current schtick rather than go back to being a trio of cheesy preachers. 

Also, Vince needs to stop getting so upset whenever the crowd don't react to him :lol


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nevile got hurt


Yeah I saw that. When he slid under Jericho his ankle got caught on the mat, got twisted pretty bad. Hopefully it's not broke. Probably just sprained.

Jericho did a good job not trying to win the fight by attacking the ref and getting disqualified.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

undertaker vs shane o mac is about to be a wcw-tier match

who the fuck would book this


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a mixed bag on this Raw judging by the comments. It's interesting how a RTWM Raw got less than 2k replies though. A couple years ago these things used to get 2k-3k replies easily. Interesting.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Looks like a mixed bag on this Raw judging by the comments. It's interesting how a RTWM Raw got less than 2k replies though. A couple years ago these things used to get 2k-3k replies easily. Interesting.


Ratings are down , attendances are down, now interest from the hardcores who post online is even dwindling. :ti 

That's a scary sign for the future.

It's been years in the making though.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear people calling last nights Raw a decent show (even "A+" in one case?!?!) I'm glad you're so easily pleased and can I have some of what you're smoking?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Lesnar once again the best thing on the show. 

Thought they did well getting boos for Lesnar and Ambrose is damn hot right now. Great promo in the ring, engaged the crowd when they were chanting his name. I love the fact that Ambrose is not scared and Heyman is doing a fine job of selling this as a massacre at Wrestlemania. Great segment with Foley too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to watching the Brock/Ambrose stuff. If I'm honest it's the only match I'm genuinely excited for, for WM. The one feud they've built up really well so far IMO.

The real main event.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brock said:


> Looking forward to watching the Brock/Ambrose stuff. If I'm honest it's the only match I'm genuinely excited for, for WM. The one feud they've built up really well so far IMO.
> 
> The real main event.


Damn skippy. As soon as it was announced I was like "I can get into this."

Question for you, though, how would you feel if Ambrose went over?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How is there still almost nothing being built for the IC title? Owens and Zayn should already be in a heated feud by now.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SDWarrior said:


> How is there still almost nothing being built for the IC title? Owens and Zayn should already be in a heated feud by now.


To answer your question, the only reason Zayn has been brought in before Mania is that everyone is saying the card looks like ass.

We should be glad that this match is happening at all at Mania, because it certainly wasn't planned to be. There's just no one else available to challenge Owens.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Yeah I saw that. When he slid under Jericho his ankle got caught on the mat, got twisted pretty bad. Hopefully it's not broke. Probably just sprained.
> 
> Jericho did a good job not trying to win the fight by attacking the ref and getting disqualified.


This was a perfect example of Jericho's experience and attitude being bang on the money. When the ref told him that Neville couldn't continue, Jericho made the audible. He told Neville to kick out of the pin attempt and told Robinson to get in his face - then played it for the DQ and more crowd heat.

Disappointed that the crowd really didn't react to Styles.
Can people really have lost interest so soon?

Back in the day, Booker and Benoit had a 7 match series and no one was calling for it to be over after 3. And you can't say it's down to Benoit having more charisma than Styles lol

I'm really looking forward to their Mania match. Styles has a LOT more to unveil to the WWE Universe.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose is the main event as far as I'm concerned. Only feud with actual heat, and both guys are white fucking hot. Ambrose as by far and wide the most over babyface on the roster today.

Shane vs Undertaker went from "This is weird but I could get behind it" to "This is fucking awful why would you book this?"

Shane can't hang with Taker in the ring, and the few offensive moves he's shown these past few weeks have looked awful. His punches are embarassing. 

Roman vs Hunter has nothing. The crowd wants to cheer Triple H, but he keeps trying to get heat on himself, which translates to non-reactions and a confused audience. Roman is not nearly over enough to main event Wrestlemania this year. 

If I'm booking this, Roman goes over Hunter halfway through the show, and Ambrose against all odds actually manages to beat Lesnar to close the show.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Those fucking Shane o' Mac punches :sodone

I like Shane but how the fuck am I supposed to take this guy seriously when he's throwing hands like that :mj4

Against the freaking UNDERTAKER no less :mj4

And then the little truffle shuffle :mj4

The bizarre thing is they're really trying to present him as somehow a legitimate threat to the Undertaker, like he wouldn't just get squashed. I know he said he doesn't know how he'll beat Taker but even so, the fact that he didn't just get smashed into the floor as soon as Taker got near him is hard for me to process. 

And that promo, "You're gonna miss, and then I'm gonna miss" "You're gonna pick me up, then I'm gonna pick you up" :mj4

They're killing this feud dead already. Horrible stuff. Great line from Shane to finish with at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe how bad Raw was last night.

:Rollins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Damn skippy. As soon as it was announced I was like "I can get into this."
> 
> Question for you, though, how would you feel if Ambrose went over?


I like Dean, I just don't think anyone should beat Lesnar yet tbh. Even though Ambrose has been built really well so far, is he really ready to be the one to beat Brock, right now? He's over as fuck though I know that.

Maybe, maybe not, I'm not 100% sure atm. It sure would make him though if he won, esp in a street fight. Lesnar's going over though IMO.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed last night's RAW. It wasn't perfect but much better than the previous weeks.

LON beating up New Day is the first time I've felt anything for them. The segment went on longer than necessary but New Day are officially babyfaces now. Xavier, Kofi and Big E sold well.

I'm happy that Dean Ambrose was presented as a credible challenger and not this Eugene lite persona. For once, I didn't have to feel sorry for the guy because he's getting the crap kicked out of him. The crowbar was a nice touch but Foley passing on the barbed wire was a stroke of genius. Good segment. It's the best Ambrose has looked in a while IMO.

I was surprised that Dolph/HHH wasn't the main event. They had a solid match and HHH picked up another clean win. But when I heard Roman's music :grin2:

It's a damn shame that Roman hasn't been booked like this for months. It almost feels like a miracle that he wasn't smiling ad ready to kill anyone in sight. Reigns throwing the trash can at HHH was funny. That made me laugh more than it should have. :lol 

I'm not sure how I feel about the Shane/Undertaker confrontation. Undertaker was/is the best pure striker and Shane is shadow boxing. I just don't know.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brock said:


> I like Dean, I just don't think anyone should beat Lesnar yet tbh. Even though Ambrose has been built really well so far, is he really ready to be the one to beat Brock, right now? He's over as fuck though I know that.
> 
> Maybe, maybe not, I'm not 100% sure atm. It sure would make him though if he won, esp in a street fight. Lesnar's going over though IMO.


Okay, I have similar feelings on the manner. I think Ambrose is ready and deserving, though, but ultimately Brock will go over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Instead of presenting Shane as that underdog trying to take the Behemoth down, they are trying to present him as a legit challenger by the looks of it.

Weird. 

I know I can't wait to see how this match is booked come WM.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Is it just me who thinks this Raw was absolutely terrible?*

Lets actually look at what happened here. 

One of the hottest feuds coming off a major event that drew real heat last week in Styles and Jericho, and all we get are 10 seconds of them fighting, one forearm to the face and thats it. No story progression whatsoever. Why didn't AJ beat Jerichos ass? I guess we will never know.

We find out Kalisto will defend against Ryback. Great...

Ambrose getting barbie from Foley? I like Ambrose, but this was a little dumb in my opinion. Mick Foley is a hardcore legend. He is pretty much the real life version of Dean Ambrose. He does insane things like jump of cells, go through burning tables, take staples to the face, etc. Ambrose just pretends to be crazy, and literally does *nothing* to actually show us he is crazy. No insane bumps, nothing. I don't think he was worthy of receiving the gift, but whatever. This was the least of WWE's problems when it came to this show.

Reigns has his triumphant return and is booed. It must have been tearing at him inside to know that theres pretty much nothing he can do at this point to be liked again. I have never before seen a returning superstar booed, it is the first time I think it has ever happened. Almost everyone gets at least a decent pop. He got booed as soon as his music hit.

Undertaker was made to look like a bitch. The Phenom going into possibly his last Wrestlemania, in his home state, is being made to look like a glorified bodyguard for Vince. Not only that, *but Shane fucking McMahon was actually getting the best of him in a physical encounter* until Vince had to step in and help him out. I mean WTF? Can they possibly emasculate Taker any further?

Wrestlemania honestly looks like it will be absolutely garbage. Of course we never know until the event actually plays out, but the card is one of the worst I have seen in 15 of so years I have been watching WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Is it just me who thinks this Raw was absolutely terrible?*

The best booked feud right now is AJ/Jericho, as weird as that sounds. 

Reigns/HHH is a joke.

Shane/Taker makes zero sense.

This is far from "the biggest WM of all time." It is a literal joke.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So fucking hyped for Ambrose/Lesnar it's not even funny anymore.
Every time I think about that match I can feel electric shocks going through my body.
Jesus Christ and we still have 3 weeks to go. :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm amazed they havn't dropped the ball on Lesnar/Ambrose yet, it's been very well booked each week they've been on tbh. 

Heyman probably demanded this as his client isn't in the main event. He's just in the REAL main event.

With Lesnar on SD next week and hopefully on the go home Raw, it should be clear sailing until WM. Should be.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ziggles should turn heel at Mania and help Trips retain. Trips retain. Trips retain. Please someone help Trips retain.


Also WTF with the Foley segment? Did it air on TV? Because it sure as hell was not shown on the tron in the arena. *


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Ziggles should turn heel at Mania and help Trips retain. Trips retain. Trips retain. Please someone help Trips retain.
> 
> 
> Also WTF with the Foley segment? Did it air on TV? Because it sure as hell was not shown on the tron in the arena. *


He promoted Dean Ambrose and pass on the torch with the bribe wire baseball bat.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am guessing it must have been on there after that Uso match? I went to buy merch when Social Outcasts came out lol.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how LON go from getting their ass beat every week (sometimes even by just one guy) to beating the shit out of the Tag Team Champs in literally just one week. :lol More great booking.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *I am guessing it must have been on there after that Uso match? I went to buy merch when Social Outcasts came out lol.*


Before triple h match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> I'm amazed they havn't dropped the ball on Lesnar/Ambrose yet, it's been very well booked each week they've been on tbh.
> 
> Heyman probably demanded this as his client isn't in the main event. He's just in the REAL main event.
> 
> With Lesnar on SD next week and hopefully on the go home Raw, it should be clear sailing until WM. Should be.


I think what helps is that Heyman is such a big fan of Ambrose. I remember him praising Ambrose heavily before he even got to the main roster. I have no doubt Heyman and Ambrose have gone over the match and are trying to make the match the best it can be. 

I thought Heyman also did a very good job of putting over Ambrose on Raw with the whole crazy gimmick etc.

Definitely the best feud going right now and easily the best booked. Ambrose has looked strong and I hope the match lives up to expectations to the point where even an Ambrose loss will have him looking like a star.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *I am guessing it must have been on there after that Uso match? I went to buy merch when Social Outcasts came out lol.*


Yeah, it must have been shown on the tron because the whole crowd were chanting Foley when he come on screen.

Still think it's an absolute waste that they have Foley in the arena and don't put him infront of a live crowd. They could quite easily have had that segment at the beginning of the show. Ambrose is cutting the promo and Foley interrupts him with the big gift. He then leaves the ring and Lesnar comes out, they follow through with the segment but instead of Ambrose bringing out the crowbar you have Ambrose pulling out the barbed wire bat.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just watched the segment. Fucking awesome. I hope Dean uses barbie at Mania. And WHY THE FUCK did I have to get up and miss it? lol.*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose/Lesnar is the real main event. If Vince was dead or actually competent, this would be for the belt. Ambrose has stolen the brass ring.

Haven't watched the Reigns returns segment, and really don't care too. HHH talks for 20 minutes trying to get Roman over and then Roman beats him up again? :ann1 Reigns needs to learn how to cut a promo, what a poor buildup for a world title match.

AJ Styles was humiliated last week, he's the one that should have gotten a beatdown segment. Not Reigns.

The New Day is terrible. It was cool at first, and very funny, now it's clear Vince has his paws all over the gimmick. Could you imagine hanging out with some friends, family or bitches, and the New Day comes on TV? Cringe.

Not sure what's worse, Shane McMahon's punches or the fact that Wrestlemania is headlined by *46 year old* Triple H, *50 year old* Undertaker, *46 year old non wrestler* Shane Mcmahon, *the hated and despised* heroic babyface Roman Reigns. All of this promoted and booked by *70 year old *Vince McMahon.

:mj4


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a bad Raw. I enjoyed both of Ambrose's segments a lot, they really are doing something right with this feud.

The beatdown from Reigns was also very well executed, I found myself cheering Roman on so it must have been doing something right :lol LON/ND was dumb, New Day I am guessing are face now? Yet they won with a roll up and grabbing the tights, I really hope we get more than just LON v New Day at Mania, but I'm not confident.

The Taker segment was done well apart from the fact that it did make Taker look like Vince's bitch, it would have been far better if he'd have explained himself.

Decent Raw, have seen better, but have certainly seen worse.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When he's not spouting diatribes about how bad a state his fathers company is in - Shane McMahon is the fucking pits. He's done it in the past hanging with guys he had no fucking right to like Angle, Big Show, Kane, Randy Orton and Rock, now he's being made to look equal against a guy who stood toe to toe with Brock Lesnar only six months ago.

I can tolerate Shane if he shows up briefly every now and then shooting the shit with his dad (I mean VERY briefly) but the fact that this joker is on the card of the biggest Wrestlemania of all time is a tragic state of affairs. His only positives as a worker are falling off tall things. That's it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like how Reigns appeared at the end and just took it to HHH.


----------



## Zor360 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lone Star said:


> Not sure what's worse, Shane McMahon's punches or the fact that Wrestlemania is headlined by *46 year old* Triple H, *50 year old* Undertaker, *46 year old non wrestler* Shane Mcmahon, *the hated and despised* heroic babyface Roman Reigns. All of this promoted and booked by *70 year old *Vince McMahon.


Whenever a Mission Impossible movie comes out, do you always run to the internet, google Tom cruise's age before buying a ticket? Dicaprio is 42 yrs old and he just won an Oscar. I bet you were at home sitting on your couch watching the show, just complaining all the while how the Oscars _buried _all them young actors! 




ShowStopper said:


> The best booked feud right now is AJ/Jericho, as weird as that sounds.
> 
> Reigns/HHH is a joke.
> 
> ...



Its interesting, HHH/Roman has been the best booked feud heading into wrestlemania by far, these guys have been literally beating the shit outta each other for weeks now, and yet you and others simply deem it a "joke". 

It seem to get worse, when Ambrose/Lesnar is getting all the praise in this thread even though its the biggest joke of all. Dean Ambrose has no credibility, none whatsoever. Lesnar literally fucking walked over this guy on RAW. Ambrose just lost clean at Roadblock two days ago. Everyone and their uncles, mothers, kids, grandpas, grandmas, maids and babysitters know Ambrose is going to job at WM. Its like WWE went and picked the least credible wrestler and put him against the most credible wrestler. You know what we call that match-up? A freaking *Joke*!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zor360 said:


> Whenever a Mission Impossible movie comes out, do you always run to the internet, google Tom cruise's age before buying a ticket? Dicaprio is 42 yrs old and he just won an Oscar. I bet you were at home sitting on your couch watching the show, just complaining all the while how the Oscars _buried _all them young actors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HHH/Reigns have been beating the shit out of eachother for weeks? Reigns hasn't even been on TV for 2 weeks until last night. :drake1 ut


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

"Oh pandering, how very Cena of you"

LOL


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

When WWE can't even manage to write a half decent Taker story any more you know that creative has gone bankrupt. Sure, WM will have it's moments but the writings on the wall: WWE has no idea how to create a solid build to Wrestlemania anymore.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I watched this Raw late because of work and family commitments, and managed to completely avoid spoilers for the first time in ages. Granted, I normally seek them out, but watching Raw spoiler free was much more enjoyable. Plus, downloading it meant all the ads were cut out and it was much easier to digest- clocked in at 2:15... meaning we get an entire hour of advertisements on the average Raw?!?!? No wonder the USA Network won't change the 3 hour Raws- but I think I just found my new way of watching. Just got to stay off the Internet until I get home for the evening.

Anyway, Wrestlemania season, everything is a go! All the talent brought it, I honestly enjoyed every part of Raw, as it was all geared towards Mania. The way they're playing Ambrose vs Lesnar is note perfect, and so is Reigns vs HHH really, apart from keeping Roman off TV. So physical and intense, no suffering succotash there.

Just a shame the crowd hates Roman so much for being the "chosen one". You can't say it's because of his character or promos, as they kept him as the silent ass kicker that everyone loved post-TLC. Pittsburgh isn't THAT much of a smark city, is it? It's just like "boo, don't tell us who to like!" I've said it before, but if Internet dirtsheets were as big in the 80s and 90s, I dread to think what would have happened to Hogan and Austin. You can say, "oh, those guys were more talented, they had charisma and mic skills bla bla", but the booking painted Reigns in his most favourable way, and he still got booed out of the building. Since the Internet got big, the only guys to get really, truly over, are the Internet darlings Punk and Bryan, because THEY didn't want guys like them as champion. Cena and Reigns get those polarising reactions, and guys like Batista and Orton never quite reached that mega star status either.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

The Shane/Vince/Undertaker storyline still makes no sense. Last night didn't answer anything. It just made things more confusing. So Undertaker isn't Vince's lapdog but yet he comes out when ordered to? Why did he chase off Vince too? I don't think we're gonna get a proper answer from the Undertaker either, being the character that he is. I think they can't write a proper storyline for it and have been relying on the shock factor to see them through to WrestleMania. 

And as many others have said, I too see Ambrose/Lesnar as the real main event.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dean vs. Brock was always going to be the true main event, even if this Shane vs. Taker match was built properly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

After Taker said something like "I'm nobody's puppet", Shane should have asked what every fan has been asking for 3 weeks now;

"So why are you really agreeing to this and are willing to kick the shit out of me then?" The "Vince's bitch" line was good though.

Oh, those boos for Roman. Ouch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Yeah I saw that. When he slid under Jericho his ankle got caught on the mat, got twisted pretty bad. Hopefully it's not broke. Probably just sprained.
> 
> Jericho did a good job not trying to win the fight by attacking the ref and getting disqualified.


That's what makes Jericho a great heel. Improvised heel tactics such as that. A lot of people wouldn't know what to do in that situation.. And I agree, I hope he didn't fuck up his ankle too bad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh and one silly thing I noticed. When they showed a caption of Taker/Shane/Vince and said 'next on raw', they seemed to use a fucking picture of an Undertaker action figure. Looked like it anyway.

They did the same the other week too.

So they've stopped using legit pictures from 2008 of him they have resorted to cheap ass action figure pictures?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Was the Reigns return edited after the show? I didn't watch Raw (why bother?), and read all about Reigns returning being booed, but the vids of it that I find have those kiddie cheers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> What I find so funny is undertaker is supposed to be this this dark mythical force and he's wearing mma gloves with sports logos on them.
> 
> It made more sense back in the day when he just wore plain black gloves.


What's worse is that he's also made to recite those shitty ass promos. 

"As much as Wrestlemania, THESE are my legacy!"

lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Was the Reigns return edited after the show? I didn't watch Raw (why bother?), and read all about Reigns returning being booed, but the vids of it that I find have those kiddie cheers.


They edited out the boos of the Reigns segment.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Not only were the boos loud as hell, but they literally lasted the entire segment until they went backstage; which the crowd went dead for.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They edited out the boos of the Reigns segment.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not only were the boos loud as hell, but they literally lasted the entire segment until they went backstage; which the crowd went dead for.


At first I thought it was partly because they were booing the refs coming out and trying to stop it, but soon realised it wasn't lol as they boos kept on coming throughout the segment. I just finished watching the live broadcast just now and yeah, they were loud IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, they really need to sort out Takers gimmick and overall presentation

They have butchered everything about the gimmick bar his entrance. His promos are as bad as I ever remember and he was never really good at them to begin with. When he was set free from reciting stupid creature of the night shit when he was the American Badass he was a lot better. Everything from his attire, the gloves he wears, the hair, the stupid fucking eyeliner and the fact that he's tanned is just taking everything away from the gimmick.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

After American Badass, Taker comes across as an amalgam of both gimmicks. And I hate that.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, they really need to sort out Takers gimmick and overall presentation
> 
> They have butchered everything about the gimmick bar his entrance. His promos are as bad as I ever remember and he was never really good at them to begin with. When he was set free from reciting stupid creature of the night shit when he was the American Badass he was a lot better. Everything from his attire, the gloves he wears, the hair, the stupid fucking eyeliner and the fact that he's tanned is just taking everything away from the gimmick.


When I looked at him on Raw it dawned on me that his aura is completely gone. 

He looked like an absolute geek and this storyline he's involved in is ridiculous. 

Imagine if WWE had Wyatt go over last year and built him up for the entirety of this year. They could have had a new star, he could even be in Taker's spot right now wrestling Shane for Vince on the condition he gets a title shot post Wrestlemania. 

:shrug Or he could be a legit threat to Brock, or challenging for the WWE title etc

They could have done anything with him. 

Taker is a 'draw' though right? Well, no, he isn't and he's about 10-15 years past his prime.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They edited out the boos of the Reigns segment.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not only were the boos loud as hell, but they literally lasted the entire segment until they went backstage; which the crowd went dead for.


I think their goal really is to not leave any traces historically of their shitty booking in the hope that someday, somehow, Reigns will be over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> When I looked at him on Raw it dawned on me that his aura is completely gone.
> 
> He looked like an absolute geek and this storyline he's involved in is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

He's living on his past glories now. He doesn't perform in the ring anywhere near as well as he did 10 years ago. He doesn't even look as good as he did 5 years ago. 

The aura is well and truly gone and it's a shame that they're still relying on Taker at Wrestlemania, he doesn't even have his streak to be pushed on anymore. Should have left at WM30 and let it be that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

After watching the entire segment, I realized Reigns can't even brawl convincingly (and certainly not "hellacious", Cole) without weapons.

He's slow, he stalls constantly, doesn't even berate or get in Hunter's face; instead, he waits for Hunter to get up, and hits him with a fake looking headbutt. A HEADBUTT.

On Undertaker: at least it seems like they are lightly touching the issue why Taker would come out at Vince's finger snip. I just can't decide whether they are actually building towards Undertaker "laying down" for Shane to turn on Vince, or whether they just want to address the elephant in the room, have Taker say "I ain't nobody's puppet", and move on.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe how bad Raw was last night.
> 
> :Rollins


Indeed, that show was an absolute mess.

Raw has pulled off the dual feat of being both boring and catastrophically horrible at once. 

Usually being so bad means there is a must see "car crash" factor to it. But Raw lately is in alternating between "can skip" and "use FF button" modes. At least the ones I have watched anyway.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> After American Badass, Taker comes across as an amalgam of both gimmicks. And I hate that.


I thought they should of brought him back a year ago as the ABA Taker again. Would allow Taker to actually cut good promos and give him more of an edge in his matches physically.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

The Road to Wrestlemania keeps winding. However, the general outline for *The Event* has basically been drawn now. Much of the roster is being given a chance to market WM32. I certainly have no issues with that. I didn't skip any segments. This has been a good build up to WM, and RAW didn't disappoint last night.






* We waited all the way until the bitter end for the LotN (Line of the Night). Shane airs his "true" feelings about Vince and the Undertaker with: "I have the misfortune of being Vince's son, but you - well - you're just Vince's bitch!" :cenaooh




1) RAW starts off with LoN challenging New Day for the tag team belts. Big E plugs his new line of Kim Kardashian inspired gluteal exercise DVDs (Do they incorporate the music "composed" by her douche bag husband? :grin2. Michael Cole vicariously disparages New Day by pointing out that, "Rusev said he's going to rip the unicorn horns off New Day and then they'll just be plain donkeys." :angle The match winds down with Rusev setting up The Accolade on Xavier Woods while Kofi attempts a distraction from the ring apron. Rusev mistakenly turns his attention to Kofi leaving Xavier the opportunity to roll him up and hold his tights for the pin. New Day retains. Afterwards, LoN ruins the New Day while the crowd boos in disapproval.




2) Ambrose comes down to the ring to do a promo. Deano explains his reasons for coming up a little short at RB (It would be unwise to direct such an inference at The Donald :wink2. Apparently, Dean lives and dies by the sword and Triple H received a lesson in repercussions for disregarding WWE's resident lunatic. Enter Brock with Paul Heyman: "Ladies and gentlemen. Inmates of the asylum (Heyman points to crowd). Inmate who runs the asylum (Heyman points to Deano)." It seems, by "order of protection", Heyman is the one responsible for keeping Ambrose above ground. Dean, requesting proof to back such claims, suggests that Brock be "let loose" while gesturing to Mr. Lesnar with his best impersonation of a child using a bouncy castle (Bugs is back! :ambrose4). Heyman does his pitch and exits the stage. Brock has other plans and heads to the ring. Bugs reveals the surprise hidden in his jacket. A crowbar! (there's the anvil :grin2 




3) Sin Cara debuts his all black attire against Ryback. Some older woman at ringside loses her composure when Sin Cara's suicide dive knocks Ryback into the barrier. Sin Cara tries to keep Ryback at bay with an up tempo, high-flying style. However, Ryback makes him pay after catching Sin Cara's attempt to jump back into the ring and finishing him with a Shellshock. Ryback then delivers a second Shellshock to send a message to Kalisto: "Size matters." (see Trump's hands for reference :grin2 A challenge is issued for the US Title at WM32.




4) Out comes Stephanie practicing her Royal Wave. (Y) She introduces the Champ who proceeds to give the audience an inspirational lecture: "Hope is not a strategy. Hope is a dangerous commodity...It's why they (the audience) relate to Dean Ambrose." Then the sh1t show begins: "It's why they (the audience) relates to Roman Reigns." (the crowd boos) "Roman Reigns will be the one to end the tyranny of the authority." (the crowd boos mercilessly) "Roman Reigns will fail!" (the crowd goes apesh1t cheering) :trips7 I hope WWE intends to use a better plan to turn this around. :grin2: Ziggler (in a suit and sneakers) interrupts, to which Stephanie replies: "Speaking of failures." A verbal jousting match commences:

Ziggles: I know my place. It's right here! (points to mat)

Steph: Oh, pandering. How very Cenaesque of you. :cena5 Clearly you don't know your role because, at the moment, it's backstage. You're good Dolph, but not that good.

Ziggles: What, you going to fire me? Take away what I love? I don't quit and I won't quit! Dean and I aren't failures. We've been screwed by YOUR system!

Trips: We're not going to fire you, Dolph. That wouldn't be best for business. The crowd loves you because you're a lovable loser they can relate to. However, You could be great if you had a better network of friends and the proper guidance. :wink2:

Ziggles: I would never side with you or your egotistical, tyran....l, idiotic wife!

Steph: (slap to Dolph's face) I'll give you hope. Any match you want @ WM32 minus a shot at the WWEWHC if you win tonight. You just have to beat Triple H! 

Out come the :yes chants from the crowd.




5) KO joins the announce team: "I assume you're thrilled I'm here, Michael." Of course Cole is happy because he failed to do his homework and now needs KO to help fill him in for the match between Sami Zayn and Miz. Any comments on Sami's return, KO?: "It was a huge mistake on his part." Michael Cole continues his rude treatment towards KO and hounds him like Chris Wallace moderating a GOP Presidential debate. :grin2: Although he's explained it many times previously, KO relents under the pressure: "Sami Zayn doesn't belong in the same ring as me...This isn't NXT, this is the Kevin Owns Show." We get back to some ring action where Sami does a moonsault off the barricade to take out Miz. :sami Michael Cole and Byron Saxton can't leave things alone and expose their bias by swooning all over Sami with their fanboy antics. KO finally has enough: "Hey Byron, do you want to be eliminated from this commentary table?" to which JBL replies, "I'd like that...Byron your facts are all wrong. Kevin Owens didn't say Sami Zayn doesn't belong here, he said he doesn't belong in the ring with the IC Champ." :jbl Thank you, JBL. At least some one is attempting to stand up to the disrupters and character assassins who use lies to disparage others. Michael Cole and Byron Saxton are like a couple of Bernie supporters at a Trump rally. iper1 And, "John, that's why you're the cornerstone of this (RAW) announce team." :jbl Sami Zayn impresses Cole with a Front Flip over the top ropes taking Miz down on the outside. KO leaves the announce table to give a demonstration of truly impressive actions only to be viciously attacked from behind by Miz and then Sami (damn those cowards). KO distracts Miz in time for Sami to deliver a Helluva Kick for the win. 




6) Rene interviews LoN backstage. Another loss, huh guys? No, LoN actually meant to send a message and it's a challenge for the tag-team titles @ WM32.




7) Diva tag match between Brie/Alicia Fox and Team Bad as Lana sits on the announce table. Naomi chooses to don her green attire (This must be in honour of St. Patrick's Day. I checked out ME event last week, to see Tyler Breeze, so their couldn't possibly be any other reason. Now, where's me Lucky Charms? :grin2. Lana's distraction allows a double-team against Brie to end with Tamina getting the pin for the victory.




**ADVERTISEMENT** 
8) Heath Slater: "Welcome to the social moment with the Social Outcasts. And we're coming to you live and off the chains." 

Curtis Axel: "The Chains are off, but the grill is on!"

My aside: Apparently Burger King is teaming with WWE to deliver an ad via the # Social Outcasts. However, it's so subtle, I hardly noticed. :grin2:

Axel: "We embody everything that's great with their grilled dogs. They're made with 100% beef. Like me!"

Adam Rose: "They're flame grilled. Just like you, Heathy Baby. I'd be like the relish. The Perfect compliment." 

Apparently they're available now. Like Bo. All you have to do is Bo-lieve! Lulz

**ADVERTISMENT**




9) Jojo interviews Paige about making an impact inside and outside the ring. Lana interrupts to remind Paige of the strong European woman she used to be before losing the Divas Championship and falling under the influence of Americans. Paige retorts: "If you want to see a real diva, I'll be happy to show you up close and personal." (Woah! :regal I'm clearly missing something because I don't watch Total Divas) Naomi and Tamina come out from the shadows to give notice to Paige: "I'd choose my words more wisely, cause you never know whose listening." (One definitely can be surprised to learn just exactly who is paying attention and valuing one's opinion) 




10) Rene proceeds to interview Charlotte feat. Ric Flair. The audience is intrigued to discover that Sasha isn't The Boss, afterall. She's just a scared little girl. And Becky? Just an awkward third wheel. The best is to be saved for SD because, "We (Charlotte, Becky & Sasha) can't ignore our history, but they're (Becky & Sasha) going to learn that you can't out run your past forever."




11) Usos face the # Social Outcasts while the Dudley Boys are with the announce team. Bo leads a perfectly orchestrated BoTrain while Bubba Ray regales us all with the Saga of the Usos who (just like Icarus) have relied too heavily on "their Somoan heritage as a crutch." (as long as we don't have to relive Barack Obama's dog whistling about Whites clinging to guns and religion :HHH2) The Usos attempt their best impression of the Young Bucks before Bo Dallas eats the pin off of a Frog Splash.




12) The camera brings us into the locker room where Mick Foley soberly assesses Dean's chances against Brock @ WM32. Foley asks Bugs why he has a death wish. Bugs asks Daffy why he wrecked his body against Taker @ HiaC in Pittsburgh all those years back. Mick responds: I was Daffy, and that's what Daffy was meant to do. Ambrose replies: "Overtures, curtains lights. This is it, the night of nights. No more rehearsing and nursing a part. We know every part by heart...And oh what heights will hit. On with the show this is it!" Mick offers Ambrose some final advice and a present (a barbwire wrapped baseball bat). Deano's gonna need it. :brock4




13)The Game comes out to the sounds of Motörhead, and he looks pretty ripped. Trips is up against Ziggles, and he's resharpening those skills using some ring psychology to work over Dolph's left shoulder. (Y) HHH dominates the match until his steady, deliberate pace fails him and leaves an opening for Ziggler. Trips kicks out of an Elbow Drop, a countered Pedigree, a Famouser, a DDT, and a Superkick all while selling the state of being dazed and confused. (Y) In the end, Dolph succumbs to a Pedigree. Then, Roman Reigns' music hits the speakers (A hail of boos rains down from the crowd and I am reminded of a sign in attendance @ RB in T.O. reading "If it Reigns, it bores!" :grin2 Reigns clears the announce table and assaults HHH in the exact same manner whereby we last saw Roman (how original). Trips tries to counter with a can of soda pop. Lulz. Reigns apparently loses his sh1t, beating HHH all over the arena before opening him up. It takes a television, as well as a portion of the locker room, to return Roman to his senses. I must admit, that was hardly Supermanesque control of one's emotions there Roman. Are we starting to see a change in Reigns? How will the crowd react going forward?




14) We cut to GoldDust walking the halls as he passes R-Truth (in a penguin suit) sitting in a corner. GoldDust accuses R-Truth of trying to understand him by walking a mile in his shoes. Truth mesmerises us with his new found knowledge of penguins before Goldie reveals how uncomfortable he is with the concept of monogamy (maybe it's the fact that some penguins engage in homosexual relationships that turned him off? :grin2. Truth's latest proposal is rejected. Perhaps Truth is just coming on too strong? Maybe Goldie just isn't emotionally available? Stay tuned.




15) The children in the crowd continue their attempts to steal Y2J's spotlight. Y2J castigates AJ for adopting the audience's arrogant attitude. Apparently, paternity tests show that Y2J is AJ's real father. (Please tell me you didn't go on sleazy Maury Povich's show to find that out, Jericho. :jericho3) Neville joins Jericho in the ring for a matchup and just as things really get started, referee Charles Robinson crowds out Y2J's space in the ring and recklessly bumps into him. Robinson, on a power trip reminiscent of Schiedsrichter Felix Zwayer's ejection of Bayer Leverkusen's coach Roger Schmidt, disqualifies Y2J. Neville wins and Jericho encourages an ungrateful crowd to cheer for AJ Styles. AJ appears and delivers a Phenomenal Forearm to Y2J.




16) The final segment begins with Vince staring down a fan with a sign displaying said fan's true feelings concerning WWE ownership. Vince enters the ring and requests a re-introduction from Eden. VKM explains how Shane and the WWE Universe's lofty dreams do intersect but, alas, those dreams remain unattainable. A soon to be destitute Shane is destined to be forgotten by history. The Undertaker is summoned. Vince admonishes Taker for touching him two weeks ago before proceeding to apologize for both their transgressions. Out comes Shane. Vince encourages the crowd to lower the volume so that Shane can be heard. Shane breaks down his gameplan for WM against Taker, but the Undertaker notifies Shane that all his efforts will be insufficient to counter Taker's fists. Shane gives Taker a lecture on the relationship between puppet and puppeteer (*see LotN above). Shane manages to dodge Taker's bullets before Vince interjects. Shane eats a Chokeslam while Vince escapes unscathed. Smackdown awaits...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That's another thing too tbh, Taker just hasn't come out the last two times by his own accord to confront Vince or anything, both times Vince had introduced him and effectively ordered him to get the fuck to the ring.

Shane's line has the truth written all over it, in this storyline at least. Makes even more silly and bizarre that there still given us nothing in regards to an explanation from Taker.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Looks like a mixed bag on this Raw judging by the comments. It's interesting how a RTWM Raw got less than 2k replies though. A couple years ago these things used to get 2k-3k replies easily. Interesting.


That's not *that* bad of a drop off tbh. 
Expected. 
Now if it got something like 500 replies.. :lol

Wrasslin's on the decline and I know why.
Not enough ATTITUDE. 
Do I mean they need to re-do the Attitude Era? 
Hell no. A lot of that shit was straight up 3rd grade humor.
What they need is some real balls to the show.

Shane O' Mac's return is the ballsiest the show's been in years and I'm NOT complaining.
*
#SAVE.US.SHANE*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So I'm sitting here watching Impact, which I've always avoided because I'd previously found it to be pretty lame. Now even though some of the story lines and angles are kinda dumb, I can't believe how much more fun the matches are to watch than anything I've seen in WWE in years. Besides the action being 1000 times less predictable, there's no goddamn heel announcer, and instead they actually call the action that's happening in the matches. What a fucking concept. I think I've found where I'll be getting my wrestling fix.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think the crowd knew how to take The New Day as faces.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:xzibit


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> :xzibit


No way! Is that real??


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock said:


> :xzibit


Wait what? How are there subtitles for RAW?


----------

